# موسوعة ظهورات العذراء



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

الظهور الأول
ظهور العذراء فى مدرسة قبطية للبنات فى أورشليم 1954م






 

فى الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح الأثنين الموافق 21 يونيو سنة 1954م فى  فصول مدرسة البنات التى تعلو مذبح كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس من الجهة الشرقية  وتطل فى نفس الوقت على ساحة الدير - ظهرت السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم فى  هيئة نورانية شديدة اللمعان فشاهد هذا الظهور العجيب طالبات فصل الصف  الخامس الإبتدائى , وفى لحظة الظهور هتفت بنات المدرسة وهللت وهرع فى الحال  كل من فى الدير فى إتجاه صياح الأطفال ظانين أن شيئاً حدث وعندما نزلت  الطالبات إلى ساحة الدير رأت بعضهن أيضاً السيدة العذراء من الشباك الخلفى  للكنيسة واقفة يحيط بها نور عجيب يملأ الكنيسة وينيرها ومعها قديسين آخرون  ثم ظهرت وهى تركع تصلى 
وفى يوم الأثنين الموافق يونيو 1954 م وأثناء عمل تمجيد للعذراء مريم وبعد  الإنتهاء من صلاة القداس الإلهى ظهرت فجأة السيدة العذراء مريم للمرة  الثانية فى غرفة الرئاسة الجديدة المطلة على دار أسحق بك لمدة حوالى ساعتين  ونصف من الساعة الرابعة والنصف مساء حتى السابعة مساء وفى هذه المرة  شاهدها ظهور أم النور مئات من سكان أورشليم حيث أنتقل الخبر بسرعة فى  المدينة وتزاحم الناس ورآها السكان من جميع الطوائف والأديان وأقروا  برؤيتها رؤى العين فى مناظر نورانية مختلفة , وقالوا أنهم رأوها وهى تمسك  بلفافة بيضاء بين يديها وتبتسم , وأحياناً تمد يدها إلى الأمام لتبارك  الجموع التى تدفقت إلى المكان , وقد سجل هذا الظهور عشرات من مراسلى الصحف  والإذاعات المحلية والعالمية 
وهكذا أصبح دير القديس العظيم الأنبا انطونيوس بأورشليم مزاراً يؤمة الألاف من الناس لنوال البركة .
وفى يوم الأثنين الموافق 5 يوليو سنة 1954 م وأثناء عمل تمجيد للعذراء مريم  وبعد أنتهاء صلاة القداس الإلهى وفى تمام الساعة الواحة والنصف بعد الظهر  ظهرت القديسة العذراء مريم فى نفس المكان والزمان لظهورها السابق الذى تم  فى يوم 28 يونيو , ولكن فى هذا الظهور كانت الملائكة تحيط بالعذراء مريم ..  وأستمر هذا الظهور سبع ساعات كاملة أى حتى الساعة الثامنة ورآها فى هذه  المرة عدد كبير جداً من سكان المدينة ومن جميع الطوائف والأديان والأجناس  والملل ومجدوا الرب فى ترانيم وتسابيح .
وصاحب الظهور عشرات المعجزات وشفاء ا\للأمراض وقد حضر لمشاهدة العذراء مريم  سفراء الدول وممثلوا وكالات الأنباء العالمية وتمكن كثيرون منهم من ألتقاط  صور للعذراء والدة المسيح كلمة الرب وهى تبارك الجموع .
وقام نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا ياكوبوس مطران الكرسى الأورشليمى بإرسال  برقية يحيط البابا يوساب الثانى البطريرك رقم 115 (1946 - 1956 م ) وأبلغه  فيها بخبر ظهور العذراء العجيب وطلب تكوين لجنة للحضور إلى اورشليم والتحقق  من هذه الظاهرة .. فرد قداسة البابا بتلغراف يفيد فيه بإجابة لطلبه ..  وسافرت اللجنة التى كونها البابا ورأى أعضاء اللجنة السيدة العذراء وسجلوا  اقوال عدد ممن نالوا بركة رؤية ظهورها .. ورفعوا تقرير عما رأوه وسمعوه .
مجلة النهضة المرقسية
كتبت مجلة النهضة فى عددها الخاص عن ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم بأورشليم الصادر فى يوليو 1954 م قالت : 
نحن لا نجد غرابه أو غضاضة فى ظهور السيدة العذراء فى مدينة أورشليم القدس ,  المدينة الحبيبة للعذراء مريم , وإن كانت قد لاقت فى حياتها من شعبها  الكثير من الإذدراء والألام .
وأستطردت المجلة تقول : إننا لا تعلم تماماً لماذا إختارت العذراء دير  الأنبا أنطونيوس المملوك للأقباط فى القدس مكاناً لظهورها , ولا نعرف ما هى  رسالتها ؟ وإنما المعلوم أنها هربت من طغيان الملك هيرودس الذى أراد قتل  أبنها , ولم تجد ملجأ تحتمى فيه ولا شعباً يكرمها سوى الأقباط وبلادهم . ..  ونيافة مطران الأقباط لا يريد الإفضاء بشئ حول ذلك خاصة وأن العذراء تظهر  دائماً حزينة لا تفارق عينيها الدموع , وإن غاية ما نرجوه أن يكون ظهورها  فى هذه المدينة للسلام ولخير السكان والبلاد عموماً "


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

ظهور العذراء مريم فى المعادى سنة 1968

ظهرت العذراء الطاهرة مريم بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمعادى لمئات الناس سنة  1968 م عقب تجليها النورانى فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون .. وتسبب  هذا الظهور فى كثرة عدد الزوار من كل حدب وصوب وحيث تجدد إرتباط هذه الصورة  بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1034x577  الابعاد 86KB. 
 الناس بها .
ثم عادت العذراء فى الظهور وتجلت فى بداية الثمانينيات وبالتحديد سنة 1984 م  وذلك فى ليلة صعود جسد العذراء مريم أم النور حيث تحتفل كل الكنائس  الأرثوذكسية عقب قترة الصوم المقدس الذى يحمل إسمها .
ومن الأحداث العجيبة فى هذه الكنيسة الثرية أنه بعد الإنتهاء من القداس  الإلهى يوم 3 برمهات الموافق 13 مارس 1976 م خرج الناس إلى الفناء الخارجى  للكنيسة المطل على النيل فشاهدوا كتاباً كبيراً يعلوا ويهبط مع موجات النيل  وقد تركت مياة النيل أثراً مرسوماً على نفس الصفحة فظهر فيه منظر العذراء  أم النور وهى تحمل أبنها ممتطية الأتان وكان الكتاب الأثرى مفتوحاً وقت  إنتشاله من عند السلم الأثرى على سفر أشعياء النبى الإصحاح التاسع عشر حيث  توجد الآية التى تقول : " مبارك شعبى مصر " ( أشعياء 19 : 25) وهذا الحدث  يؤكد التقليد القبطى الذى يذكر أن العائلة المقدسة مرت من هذا المكان أثناء  رحلة هروبها من هيرودس .
وما زال هذا الكتاب المقدس موضوعاً فى دولاب زجاجى ومفتوحاً على الصفحة التى وجد عليها الكتاب الذى وجد طافياً على صفحة مياة النيل .
والكنيسة لها تاريخ ملئ بالأحداث وهى تعرف بغسم العذراء بالعدوية وهى تقع  على شاطئ نهر النيل فى موقع متميز بضاحية المعادى الواقعة جنوب مصر القديمة  .. ومكان الكنيسة يعد واحد من الأماكن الكثيرة التى مكثت فيها أياماً ومما  يذكر أن العائلة المقدسة إرتحلت منها جنوباً بمركب فى النيل بإتجاه الصعيد  . 
وما زالت هذه الكنيسة مقصد لكثير من الزوار لما تذخر به من آثار السلم  والكتاب المقدس الأثرى الذى وجد طافياً على سطح النيل وكذلك للصلاة أمام  أيقونات أم النور العجائبية فى هذه الكنيسة . 
وبالكنيسة أيقونتان أثريتان للعذراء مريم أحدهما تحمل السيد المسيح الذى تضع يده اليسرى فوق الكرة الأرضية 
والأخرى أثرية نادرة رسم بها كل مراحل حياة السيدة العذراء .
وكانت هذه الكنيسة ديراً عامراً بالرهبان فى فترات مختلفة من التاريخ ..  وقد زارها القديس أرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك .. والبابا متاؤس الأول  البطريرك الـ 87 ( 1370- 1401 م ) .. والبابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك الـ  112 (1867- 1917م) الذى اهتم بترميم معظم المخطوطات التى توجد فى الكنيسة .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

الظهور الرابع
ظهور العذراء مريم بدير ابى سيفين للراهبات 19 أغسطس 1979 م


فى يوم 21 أغسطس 1979 م الموافق ليلة عيد ظهور السيدة العذراء تباركت كنيسة  الشهيدة دميانة بالدير ظهرت العذراء مريم فيها قبل إقامة القداس الأول  بهذه الكنيسة .
وحدث الظهور تم كالآتى :-
كان عدد كبير من العمال يشتغلون فى بناء قلالى (حجرات) للراهبات بالدور  الرابع , وكانوا يتركون أدواتهم المهنية التى يستعملونها فى نهاية يومهم فى  كنيسة القديسة دميانة التى كانت تحت التشطيب آخر النهار بعد الإنتهاء من  عملهم ويأخذونها فى أول النهار .
وفى يوم 21 أغسطس ض979 م نزل العمال كعادتهم فى نهاية البوم لياخذوا  مهماتهم , فحدث أن أنقطع التيار الكهربائى وهم يضعون مهماتهم داخل الكنيسة  وصار ظلام شديد .. وفجأة ظهر عمود نور أبيض ناحية المذبح أخذ يتجسم فى شكل  واضح ذات ملامح العذراء مريم أم النور وصارت العذراء تتمشى حول المذبح  بملابسها الطويلة وكانت طرحتها تجر على الأرض , ثم نزلت من المذبح وتمشت فى  الكنيسة ورجعت للمذبح ثانية ثم اخذت ترتفع إلى أعلى وأختفت وفى لحظة  إختفائها إذ بالتيار الكهربائى يعود مرة ثانية . 
وأنتظرت الراهبات العمال أن يخرجن من الكنيسة وقتاً طويلاً ولما غابوا قلقت  عليهن الراهبات ذهبن ليستعلمن عن سبب تأخيرهن فوجودهم واقفين مشدوهين  شاخصين نحو المكان الذى أختفت منه العذراء مريم أم النور مسمرين فى اماكنهم  من قوة المفاجأة وبعد برهه من الزمن تنبهوا وأخذ كل واحد يصف ما رآه وهو  يبكى من شدة التأثر والكل يحكى نفس الكلام , وتقدم الجميع نحو المذبح  ليشرحوا كيف مشت أم النور وإلى أين سارت وإذ بهم أمام برهان وجودها فقد  وجدوا علامات أصابع يدها على المذبح فى المكان الذى كانت واقفة فيه وعلامات  قدميها على الأرض حيث كانت تمشى حتى علامات طرحتها وهى تجرخلفها كانت  ظاهرة للعيان لأن الكنيسة لم تشطب بعد وكان كثير من الأتربة على خشب  الأرضية (خشب باركيه) , وجرت الراهبات لتخبرن الم الرئيسة فنزلت ومعها عدد  كبير من الراهبات وأقاموا تمجيداً لأم النور مريم ومسحوا كل التراب الموجود  على المذبح ومكان أقدام السيدة العذراء من على الأرض .
ولم يلقين الراهبات هذا التراب بل كان التراب الذى سارت علبه العذراء بركة  وشفاء لكثيرين من المرضى والسقماء داخل وخارج الدير , فقد حدث أن إحدى  الراهبات تعانى من ألم شديد فى رجليها مما كان يعوقها عن الحركة والخدمة  والسير , فأشارت عليها الأم الرئيسة بأن تضع قدمها مكان قدم العذراء مريم  والرب قادر أن يشفيها , ونالت هذه الراهبة نعمة الشفاء حتى اليوم , ..  وكانت راهبة أخرى تعانى من ألم شديد تعانى من ألم شديد فى عينيها وكان  بصرها سضعف بصورة ملحوظة , فأشارت عليها الأم الرئيسة بأن تأخذ من التراب  وتبارك عينيها وفعلاً تلاشى الألم نهائياً وتحسن نظرها وأصبحت ترى أحسن من  الأول . 

ومما يذكر أنه فى ذات الليلة التى ظهرت العذراء للعمال كانت مجموعه من  الراهبات تصلى التسبحة وهن واقفات على السطح أثناء إنقطاع الكهرباء فنظرن  قبل رجوع التيار الكهربائى مباشرة عمود نور صاعد من وراء مذبح كنيسة  القديسة دميانة إلى السماء ثم أختفى فى السحاب فدهشن الراهبات وتعجبن  ولكنهن عرفن السبب بزيارة ظهور العذراء مريم للعمال فمجد الجميع الرب  وشكروا العذراء على تفضها بمباركة العمال والكنيسة والدير حتى التراب التى  سارت عليه فعل المعجزات .
وظهرت فى سنة 2009م على أحد ألأعمدة بالكنيسة 
======================================

الظهور الخامس
ظهور العذراء بمدينة نبروة محافظة الدقهلية بمصر عام 980 م
فى مساء يوم 6 يناير 1980 م وهى ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد ظهرت العذراء مريم  بشكل كامل فوق منارة الكنيسة السيدة العذراء بنبروة محافظة الدقهلية  وأستمر ظهورها لمدة ساعة .
شاهد هذا الظهور الآلاف من القباط والمسلمين على السواء وتأكيداً لهذا  الظهور المفاجئ الغير مستمر قامت الكنيسة بتسجيل أسماء كل الذين راوها 
وفى يوم 11 فبراير 1980 م ظهرت مرة ثانية وأستمر الظهور لمدة ربع ساعة ورآها الكثير من المحيطين بالكنيسة 
================================================== ===================


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

الظهور السادس
ظهور العذراء مريم فى أدفو إيبارشية أسوان بمصر
بتاريخ 15 مسرى 1698 ش الموافق 21 اغسطس 1982 م
بعد ظهور العذراء بكنيستها بالزيتون بسنة ونصف ظهرت العذراء مريم بشكلها  بصورتها الكاملة تملأ الشباك القبلى بالحائط الغربى للكنيسة فى أثناء  إجتماع صلاة للشابات وشاهدها كل الشابات فى الكنيسة .
فى مساء يوم 13 سبتمبر 1969 م دوى صوت قوى ثم شوهد نور شاهده الجميع وظهر  خارج الكنيسة ووصل إلى بعض المنازل المجاورة ثم ظهرت العذراء مريم على ستر  الهيكل الأوسط .
بدأت مناظر الظهور تتلاحق .. ولأول مرة يظهر السيد المسيح له المجد بإكليل  الشوك والعذراء تسجد امامه وثوبها الأزرق المرصع بالنجوم البيضاء ينبسط  ليغطيها أثناء سجودها وكان هذا الظهور امام الناس.
مسلم يحلم حلماً عجيباً 
قال الأستاذ محمد عبادى الهلالى - الموظف بمحكمة أدفو : انه فى سنة 1982 م  وبينما كان يقرأ القرآن فى منزله وقف عند القول .. وهذى إليك بجذع النخلة  .. وأستطرد قائلاً وتحيرت كيف للمرأة التى ولدت أن يكون لها القوة وتستطيع  أن تهز النخلة لدرجة أن تسقط البلح , ولكنى توقفت عن التفكير متحيراً ونمت  .. وحلمت أننى رأيت حمامة كبيرة بيضاء معلق فى رقبتها صليب كبير أصفر  وخلفها حمامة فى حجمها وفى رقبتها صليب أصغر , ولما اقتربا منى وجدت وجه  الحمامة الأمامية بارعة الجمال فسألتها من أنت فقالت : "أنا العذراء مريم "  فقلت لها :"انت جميلة خالص تتجوزينى " فقالت : " مهرى غالى عليك ما تقدرش  عليه .. أذهب إلى كنيستى بالزيتون أول أبريل وسوف أظهر لك فيها " ثم نظرت  إلى الحمامة التى خلفها فوجدت الوجه لرجل كبير وله ذقن طويلة جداً فسألتها :  " ومن هذا " فقالت : هذا هو الأنبا باخوم جاى معاى " 

كاهن قبطى وتمثال العذراء مريم فوق الكنيسة
أما كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بـ أدفو القس جوارجيوس عبد الملاك فيقول أنه  فى ليلة 18 أغسطس 1982 م حلم حلماً عجيباً حيث شاهد أنه أمام الكنيسة  ويحاولون رفع تمثال للعذراء وشايله السيد المسيح له المجد من أسفل لوضعه  فوق المنارة " ولما صحا القس قال إحنا ليس عندنا تماثيل يبقى العدرا هاتظهر  يوم عيد صعود جسدها 
وجاء يوم الظهور العجيب 
فى يوم السبت 21 أغسطس 1982م الموافق 15 مسرى 1698 ش عشية الأحد 22 أغسطس  عيد صعود جسد السيدة العذراء , فى تمام الساعة الثامنة وعشر دقائق مساء  بدأت الدورة بأيقونة السيدة العذراء حول الكنيسة بأدفو التابعة لإيباريشية  اسوان أثناء بدأ الإحتفال ودورة أيقونة العذراء مريم فى الصورة المقابلة  رسم لتجلى أم النور فوق حجاب الهيكل بكنيسة العذراء فى أدفو. 
وهنا بدأت الجموع الغفيرة بداخل الكنيسة تشاهد ومضات سريعه وشاهقة البياض  من النور داخل الهيكل الرئيسى الأوسط , ثم شاهد البعض ومضه سريعة لصورة  السيدة العذراء مريم , ثم طارت حمامة فى مساء السبت 15 مسرى 1698 ش وشاهد  المسيحيين الموجودين فى الكنيسة ومضات سريعة لصورة العذراء بعدها طارت  حمامة من الجنوب إلى الشمال ورشت مياه على كثيرين من الحاضرين وهذا كان  شيئاً عجيباً لم يحدث من قبل فى جميع ظهوراتها .. هذا ما كان يحدث فى  الكنيسة .. أما فى الخارج فبينما كان الكهنة والشمامسة والشعب بالخارج تمر  بهم صورة الأيقونة التى يحملها الشمامسة كانوا يرونها وكأن العذراء تتجلى  منها 
وفى الساعة الثامنة والنصف بعد أفنتهاء من الدورة وقف القس جوارجيوس يصلى  اوشية الإنجيل وكان يقف فى الهيكل القس صليب متجهاً للهيكل القبلى وكانت  تقف بنات الكورال رآها بنات الكورال ثم رآها أيضاً خادمات الكنيسة وبعدها  رآها الشمامسة ورأوها بعد ذلك فى قبة الهيكل وقد ظهرت العذراء مريم فى شكل  مريم الحزينة .
ووسط صراخ بنات الكورال وفرحتهن تكرر الأمر مرات عديدة وفى لحظة من الزمن  أمتلأت الهياكل الثلاثة للكنيسة والخورس الأمامى من الشعب المشتاق لرؤيتها  وكانت شكلها فى المنظر الحزين فى القبة أمام الجموع .
ظهور المسيح للكاهن فيطلب منه عودة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث والأنبا هيدرا لكرسيهما
ويقول القمص صليب إلياس أنه شاهد منظراً عجيباً فقد ظهر السيد المسيح فى  صورة نصفية رافعاً يده كمن يرينى جراحاته , ويقول فى تلك اللحظة أنتابنى  شعور غريب إنتاب كل جسدى فسجدت وإنهمرت دموعى , ثم وقفت مرة ثانية لأجد أن  ما شاهدته لم يختفى فى لحظة سجودى ورفعت يدى فى صمت وأنطلق لسانى من ربطته  وتجرأت طالباً منه عودة سيدنا البابا من منفاه وسيدنا النبا هيدرا من السجن  لكرسيه , وتطلعت إلى الشعب من حولى رغم كل هذه الأمجاد المفرحه يبكون  تأثراً بدموع غزيرة , وسمعتهم يصرخون فى لجاجه من أجل عودة قداسة البابا  المعظم شنودة الثالث لظروف الكنيسة القاسية .. 
وبدأ مشهد غريب وعجيب فمناظر الظهور بدأت تتلاحق وكأننا أمام عرض سينمائى  فتظهر صورة ويتحققها الناس ويظهر غيرها ومناظر الظهور كلها أشكال مجسمة  متحركة وألوان الملابس زاهية نقية جميلة مريحه للعين والوجوه كانت واضحة ..  فظهر شكل الرب يسوع وهو بأكليل الشوك والعذراء تسجد امامه لا بسة ثوب أزرق  مرصع بالنجوم البيضاء ينبسط لحظة سجودها ليغطى كل جسمها وهى ساجدة ,  ولاحظت أن هذه الظهورات وأنوار الكنيسة مضاءة ..
فصرخت قائلاً : " أطفئوا الأنوار " فأطفأوها .. ووسط الظلام ظهرت العذراء  من الناحية الشرقية بالقبة وأمتدت إلى حوالى ثلثيها بطولها الكامل وكانت  هيئتها تشبه تماما هيئه تجليها فوق قباب كنيستها بالزيتون فى ملابس زاهية  ألألوان والنور يمتد من يمين وشمال القدمين ويتسع أعلى حتى يملأ اليدين وظل  هذا المنظر أمام الألاف عشر دقائق 
ثم ظهر منظر الهروب إلى مصر والقديس يوسف النجار يقود الحمار من الأمام ..  فناديت أنا القمص صليب بصوت عالى : " أضيئوا الأنوار " وعندما أضاءوا  النوار ظهر ظل الصليب الذى يعلو حجاب الهيكل الأوسط على الحائط الشرقى  وظهرت دائره من نور أصغر - قطرها 40 سنتيميتر وبداخلها صورة وجه العذراء  مريم أم ألنور .. 
ثم كان ظهورها بشكل حاملة طفلها يسوع وتلبس ملابس زاهية وتاجها يتلألأ وهى  تحنى رأسها إلى أسفل وتميل برأسها على أبنها , ومنظرها وهيئتها كانت أكثر  لمعانأ وبريقاً من أى نور آخر .
والعجيب أن أثر ظهورها على القبة ما زال باقياً حتى الآن فى شكل مكاناً لا معاً يمكن أن تراه بوضوح ليلاً ونهاراً .
صراخ أمرأة فى الدور العلوى !!
والظهورات قد بدأت من الساعة الثامنة والنصف إلى الساعة التاسعة وخمس دقائق  تماماً أى أى 35 دقيقة بخلاف 25 دقيقة كنا رأينا فيها الومضات السريعة  وكانت مقدمات للظهور .. ثم اكملنا صلاة العشية وشكرنا الرب على بركته بهذه  الرؤيا وفى بهجة تابعنا برنامجاً روحياً وصلاة حارة أستمرت حتى الصباح . ..  
وفى الساعة الثالثة والربع صباحاً سمعنا صراخاً لأمرأة بالدور العلوى من  الناحية البحرية واطلقت زغرودة قوية وصرخت قائلة : " أهى العدرا ألحق يا  أبونا صليب " فأتجهت أنا إلى الناحية الغربية بالدور العلوى , وحكت لى  السيدات أنهن شاهدن نوراً ورأين العذراء تفتح الشباك بالناحية الغربية  وتدخل منه ثم رأوا بجوارها الرب يسوع والقديس يوسف النجار .. وهلل الشعب  بالفرح ورتلوا قائلين : ياللا أظهرى ياللا .. طلى بنورك طله .. 
وفى هذا الوقت كنت طلعت إلى الدور العلوى وأغلقت الشبابيك جميعها وكذلك  النوافذ فى الدور السفلى والدور العلوى وأطفأنا النور تماماً لأن احد  الأخوة قال : " أنكم يجب أن تطفئوا النور من البداية لأن هذه كلها إنعكاسات  ضوؤ وأتحدى إن كانت ظهورات ووسط الظلام قلنا : " نعظمك يا ام النور  الحقيقى .. وبالحقيقة نؤمن .. وبدأنا نقول كيرياليسون .. " ومع بداية  كيراليسون ظهرت السيدة العذراء فوق حجاب الهيكل الرئيسى بطولها الكامل  ومنظرها مثلما كانت تتجلى فى كنيسة العدرا بالزيتون وعندما تحركت أعلى صورة  الملاك غبريال المبشر راينا ظهور شكل بشارة الملاك لها كاملة بوضوح .. ثم  عادت إلى مكانها الأول حاملة الرب يسوع ثم العذراء الحزينة ثم شكل ظهور  الميلاد والطفل فى المزود وبجوارها يوسف النجار وأمام المزود . 

وأستمر هذا الظهور حتى الساعة الثالثة والربع إلى الساعة الرابعة صباحاً  وسط فرح وتهليل اللوف فقد شاهد الجميع بلا أستثناء جميع الظهورات حتى من لم  يستطع دخول الهيكل من شدة الزحام فى العشية شاهد الظهور بوضوح فى صحن  الكنيسة فى ظهورات الفجر .. وأخيراً دهش الشعب القبطى عندما أشارت العذراء  مريم إشارة الوداع لشعب ابنها عند إنصرافها بيدين متقاطعتين فوق بعضهما فى  حركات متتالية وكأنها تقول مع السلامة .. 
ظهور خاص لأطفال القبط والأخ الشكاك
ولكن هناك فئة لم ترى هذه الظهورات وهم الأطفال الذين كانوا نياماً طول  الليل فعندما أستيقظوا وعلموا من والديهم بظهور العذراء بكوا حزناً وتمنوا  رؤيتها وفى صباح العيد الأحد 22 اغسطس 1982م وبعد أنتهاء القداس ظهرت  العذراء مريم أم النور فى الهيكل بشكل العذراء الحزينة ثم ظهرت وهى حاملة  الطفل يسوع وأكثر من شاهدها هذه المرة هم الأطفال وعدد كبير من آبائهم ..  ومما يستحق الذكر أن الأخ الذى كان يشك فى ظهورها فى العشية قال : " إن  ظهورات الفجر للعدرا كانت من أجلى انا لأننى شككت فقد رأيتها بكل وضوح  وآمنت من كل قلبى "
وصاحب هذه الظهورات نور قوى ينطلق من المنارة التى كانت قبتها لم تكتمل وشاهده أهل مدينة أدفو .
تواريخ الظهور كالآتى :-
أستمر ظهور السيدة العذراء من الأربعاء 8 سبتمبر 1982 م إلى الأربعاء 15  سبتمبر 1982 م لبعض الناس ثم جاء يوم الأربعاء 15 سبتمبر 1982 م فكان بداية  لظهورها المتكرر أمام الجموع المحتشدة بالكنيسة حتى يوم 30 سبتمبر 1982م  .. أما يوم الأحد فتميز 19 سبتمبر 1982 م بظهور العديد من للقديسين ..  وكانت ظهورات القديسين فى الصباح ومن الساعة الواحدة وعشر دقائق إلى الساعة  الثانية والنصف بعد الظهر .. ومن الساعة الثامنة و 35 دقيقة مساء حتى  الساعة التاسعة مساء أمام خمسمائة رجل عدا النساء والأطفال وكان ظهور  المسيح المصلوب قد إنبهر به الجميع إذ كان وكأنه إنسان حى حى معلق قى القبة  قوى الجسم مشدود الصدر , لدرجة كان بالإمكان عد ضلوعه , وإكليل الشوك يغطى  الراس , أما الشوك فقد ظهر واضحاً كبير قاتم السواد والرأس منكس والعينين  مرفوعتين للسماء بقوة .. والظهور التالى كان للمسيح والتلاميذ وسط سنابل  الحقل وبدأ الظهور بإن راينا القبة قد أظلمت ثم أخبئ ثلثها الشرقى ثم  الغربى , وفجأة تحول الظلام إلى مزرعة قمح جميلة تتفاوت سنابلها فى الطول  وتتفاوت ألوانها للدلاله على النضج وفى وسطها ظهر الرب يسوع وتلاميذه . 
وظهر القديسين ومنهم .. مار مرقس ,, الأنبا أنطونيوس .. الأنبا بولا .. والأنبا باخوميوس .. والأنبا هيدرا السائح 
وظهر الأنبا هيدرا أسقف أسوان الذى سجنه السادات بالعمة والنظارة بكل وضوح  وظهر فوق عمة الأنبا هيدرا الأسقف شكل الأنبا هيدرا السائح بقلنسوة الآباء  الرهبان .. وظهر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وفى وقتها كان فى المنفى  الإختيارى فى الدير مبعداً عن كرسية , وظهر شكل القيامة والصعود .
وفى مساء 19 سبتمبر 1982 م وللمرة الثالثة فى يوم واحد وفى تمام الساعة  الثامنة والدقيقة 35 وفى أثناء زفة الدورة سمعنا صوت فرقعة وكانها قنبلة  قوية من القبة أعقبها ندنور يفج من القبة إلى المذبح وظهرت شكل مجسم ضخمة  للبشارة والملاك يمسك بشئ يشبه الغصن فى بده أمام السيدة العذراء ..  وأعقبها ظهور شكل العشاء السرى .. وتوالت الظهورات يومياً بالنهار وطوال  اليوم وبإمتداد الأسبوع . 
وفى يوم الأحد 26 سبتمبر 1982 م وعقب القداس الإلهى أستمر الظهور امام  الشعب لمدة ساعة كاملة من الساعة 11 صباحاً وبدأ بظهور نور فى الهيكل وصورة  السيد المسيح بإكليل الشوك ثم دائرة من نور بداخلها العذراء مريم ام النور  فى القبة هذا فضلاً عن ظهور أنوار وصليب من نور بطول الهيكل من الأرض  للسقف . 
وفى عيد الصليب 27- 29 سبتمبر 1982م غلب على الظهورات ظهور صليب من نور  كبير بالقبة وفى اليوم التالى ظهر صليب من نور صغير فى حجم الصليب الذى بيد  النبا هيدرا
ظهور يسوع الطفل 
وفى يوم 30 أكتوبر 1982 م رأى كثيرون ظهور الرب يسوع يصلى فى جسثيمانى أو  حاملاً الصليب فى طريق الألام أو راكباً على جحسش وداخلاً لورشليم , أو  ظهور العذراء مريم بطولها الكامل .. أو وهى تحمل ابنها ويحرك اصابعة  للجالسين كمن يقول : " تعالوا إلى "
ظهور يسوع الصبى 
ظهور السيد المسيح وهو صبى فى سن الثانية عشر ويحمل سلة يضعها على صدرة  والسلة مليئة بأغصان تشبه أغصان الزيتون ودخل السيد المسيح الصبى أمام  الناس من البابا القبلى وإتجه إلى الهيكل الرئيسى ووضع الأغصان على المذبح 
وصرخ رئيس العمال المسلم كده يا عدرا دا إحنا جايين نخدم مين

إرتفع بناء منارة الكنيسة إلى 30 متر التى كانت غير مكتملة من قبل وفى يوم  الجمعة 29 من أكتوبر 1982 م كان العمال المسلمين قد وقعوا فى خطأ فنى ولم  يستطيعوا رفع الصليب .. فصرخ رئيسهم : " كدا يا عدرا إحنا جايين نخدم مين "  فإرتفع الصليب معهم بسهولة وهم لا يعلمون سراً لذلك !! .. وقد رأى بعض  العائلات التى تسكن غرب الكنيسة وشمالها ظهور السيدة العذراء وسط سحابة  بخور وهى تقوم برفع الصليب إلى مكانه , حالما تم تركيب الصليب أنطلق نور من  وسط المنارة . 





رد قداسة البابا شنوده على القمص صليب سوريال كاهن كنيسة العذراء بادفو  التى حدثت بها الظهورات العظيمة، كان القمص صليب سوريال قد أرسل لقداسة  البابا خطاب يعلمه فيه بظهورات العذراء مريم


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

16 برمهات 1702 ش - 25 مارس 1986 م


ظهرت العذراء فى كنيسة القديسة دميانه بارض بابا دوبلو بالترعة البولاقية بشبرا مصر 
فى مساء 16 برمهات 1702 ش مساء الثلاثاء 25 مارس 1986 م تجلت العذراء مريم  بين قباب الكنبيسة وقد سطع نورها على المنازل المجاورة وشاهدها سكان  المنازل الخلفية وهى تتجلى بحجمها الطبيعى الكامل محاطة بهالة نورانية على  القبة الشمالية ( الغربية ) وتكرر الظهور أكثر من مرة وأستمر فى احداها  عشرون دقيقة وفى كل مرة يرتفع تهليل الجموع , ولم تمضى إلا ساعات قليلة حتى  أنتشر الخبر بسرعة البرق فى هذه المنطقة التى يسكنها اغلالبية من  المسيحيين فإزدحمت الشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة وظلوا حتى الصباح وسط أصوات  الترانيم والتسابيح .
وقد شكل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فشاهدت اللجنة ظهور  العذراء مريم وقد إقترن هذا الظهور بمعجزات الشفاء لكثير المرضى بأمراض  مستعصية التى عجز الطب عن علاجها الذين توافدوا عليها طلباً للشفاء 
ظهور العذراء مريم كانت تجليها فريد من نوعه لأنه
1- لم يقتصر الظهور على الليل وإنما كان فى وضح النهار وأن نورها كان مختلف عن نور الشمس 
2- كما أنه لم يقتصر الظهور على منارات الكنيسة بل وفى داخلها ايضاً واحب ان اسجل أننى رايتها تظهر على حجاب الكنيسة .
3- كان يصاحب ظهور العذراء مريم ظهورات اخرى للقديسة دميانة , كما ظهر السيد المسيح له المجد صغيرا وتحملة القديسة العذراء مريم .
4- أستمر ظهورها فى هذه الكنيسة لمدة اكثر من سنة .
تقع كنيسة العذراء فى شارع محمد عبد المتعال المتعامد مع شارع أحمد حلمى  وطول الشارع حوالى 300 متر وعرضه 5 متر , واثناء ظهور العذراء كان عدد  الواقفين فى المتر المربع الواحد أربعة اشخاص فيكون عدد الناس الذين رأوا  هذا الظهور فى عده ساعات هو 6000 نسمة هذا عدا الشوارع المتعامدة عليها  ولأن الناس تتغير فينصرفون ويجئ غيرهم فيكون عدد الحاضرين لا يقل عن عشرة  الاف شخص وهذا يعطى فكرة عن الإزدحام الشديد كل يريد أن يتبارك من ظهورها .
فى 9 أبريل 1986 م أصدر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قراراً بتشكيل لجنة  باباوية لتقصى ظهور العذراء مريم ضمت كلاً من الأنبا بيشوى أسقف دمياط  والبرارى وسكرتير المجمع المقدس .. ونيافة الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب ..  ونيافة الأنبا بولا الأسقف العام فى ذلك الوقت ( حاليا اسقف كرسى طنطا)  ونيافة الأنبا سرابيون أسقف الخدمات وحالياً أسقف إيباريشية جنوب الولايات  المتخدة المريكية .. والقمص مرقس غالى وكيل عام البطريركية والصحفى الأستاذ  مسعد صادق .
وقامت اللجنة المشكلة بدراسة تقارير الاباء الأساقفة والهنة والرهبان  وتقابلت مع عدد كبير من ابناء الشعب الذين شاهدوا الظهور وأطلعت على ما  كتبه شهود الرؤية من زوار الكنيسة فى وقت سابق وسجلته الكنيسة عما رأوه من  ظواهر روحية غير طبيعية مثل : ظهور متكرر للعذراء فى اشكال متعددة وإنطلاق  حمام نورانى وبخور من الكنيسة .. ونور وهاج غير عادى يظهر من المنارتين  ويلاحظ فى الصورة العليا أن الحكومة فى مصر قد قطعت التيار الكهربائى عن  المنطقة مساء الجمعة وبالرغم من ذلك ظهر النور وإلتقطة شخص يعيش بعيداً عن  الكنيسة .
وفى 16 ابريل 1986م أصدرت اللجنة بياناً جاء فيه : " من جهه الظواهر  الروحية غير العادية بكنيسة القديسة دميانة بشبرا بعد بحثها مع قداسة  البابا تعلن أن هذه الظهورات الروحية بركة لمصر وبركة للكنيسة وليست جديدة  على عصرنا كما أنها تتمشى مع قول الرب فى سفر أشعياء النبى : " مبارك شعبى  مصر" .. واللجنة إذ تشيد بالمجهود الكبير الذى بذله رجال ألمن فى حفظ  النظام بين الجماهير التى وصل عددها عشرات الألوف فإنها تشكر جماهير الشعب  على إستقبالها هذه الظواهر الروحية فى خشوع وهدوء .. ألخ 
إن ظهور امنا العذراء مريم فى شبرا كان متعدداً على فترات متقاربة خاصة فى  وضح النهار وأثناء القداسات اليومية وليس قاصراً على الليل فقط بينما  ظهورها فى كنيستها بالزيتون عالبا ما كان بعد منتصف الليل . 
البابا شنودة وظهور العذراء 
ومن وقت ظهور العذراء مريم ام النور بشبرا وحتى الآن ما زالت المعجزات تجرى  بلا حصر , وقد كتب بعضها ألأستاذ مسعد صادق فى صحيفة وطنى الأسبوعية وقد  قام البابا شنودة الثالث بكتابة تقديم الكتاب بعنوان
" حكمة الظهورات المقدسة "
يحفل التاريخ بأمثلة بامثلة عديدة للظهورات المقدسة .. فالقديس أغناطيوس  الأنطاكى ظهر بعد أستشهاده لزملائه الذين كانوا معه فى السجن وعزاهم وقواهم  . 
كذلك ظهرت العذراء , وظهر القديس مار جرجس , وقديسون كثيرون وحدثت على ايديهم معجزات وأعمال رحمة .
أما القديسة العذراء مريم فى بداءة ظهوراتها العجيبة فى جيلنا فتميزت بأنها  ظهرت لآلاف من الناس ولم يكن ظهوراً فردياً ولم تكن فى اى مكان بل فى  الكنيسة .. كما تميزت أيضاً بمعجزات أجرتها لكثيرين من المسلمين ومسيحيين  بلا تفريق كقديسة يلتفت حولها الجميع ويحبها الكل وتميزت أيضاً بأن  الظهورإستمر شهوراً طويلة . 
وما حدث فى كنيسة القديسة دميانة ببابا دبلو بشبرا بالقاهرة كان فى تديج  ملموس ظهور فى هيئة نور عجيب لا يعرف مصدرة ثم بدا النور يتشكل وبدأ الناس  يشعرون بمعجزات تحدث .
ماذا قال الأنبا بيشوى سكرتير المجمع عن الظهور؟ كان اللهب عجيباً فى منظرة  يتدفق فى سرعة عجيبة , ويتألق وتتدافع فيه أمواج من نور ونار
قال نيافتة فى معرض تقرير اللجنة عن الظهور والمرفوع لقداسة البابا شنودة  الثالث : بدأت الظواهر الروحية فى كنيسة القديسة دميانة ببابا دوبلو بشبرا  بالقاهرة فى أواخر مارس سنة 1986م .. ذهبنا ليلاً , وقضينا الليل كله  بالكنيسة نراقب الظهور ونبحث كل ما يتعلق به حتى صباح يوم 10 أبريل 1986م .  
تميزت الظواهر الروحية هذه المرة إلى جوار ظهور طيف السيدة العذراء  النورانى بظهور القديسة دميانة وبعض القديسين بإندلاع ألسنة من اللهب  النورانى من فتحات منارتى الكنيسة فى إتجاه الشارع المواجه لمدخل الكنيسة .
وقد صعدت إلى المنارة الغربية وفحصتها جيداً من الداخل , للتأكد من خلوها  من أى وسائل قد تكون مفتعلة فلم أجد , وفى أثناء تفقدى كان وميض مثل البرق  يندلع من المنارة الشرقية بكثرة .
بعد نزولى من المنارة جلست داخل الكنيسة فى الشرفة العلوية لأستريح بعض  الوقت , فنادانى خدام التربية الكنسية للصعود إلى سطح الكنيسة ومراقبة  المنارة الغربية , حيث بدأت الظواهر الروحية , وكذلك حضر إلى نفس الموضع  نيافة الأنبا موسى , وقضينا معاً نراقب المنارة بكل إنتباه , وكان هناك ضوء  خافت برتقالى اللون فى أسفل الهرم العلوى للمنارة من الخارج . 
وفجأة فى لمح البصر , أندلع لسان طويل من اللهب ( النور) البرتقالى , تحول  إلى اللون الأبيض , من النافذة العلوية للمنارة , المتجهة إلى الشارع فى  الجهة القبلية من الكنيسة , وقد تعالى صراخ وهتاف نحو خمسة الآف شخص كانوا  ساهرين يرتلون ويصلون وينرقبون الظهور . أبصر نيافة النبا موسى بالتدقيق  نفس ما ابصرته , وأثار إنبهار نيافته وقال هذه الظواهر لا يمكن أن تكون  طبيعية , ويقصد أنها ظاهرة تفوق الطبيعة , وتأكدنا من ظهور الحقيقة .
كان اللهب عجيباً فى منظرة يتدفق فى سرعة عجيبة , ويتألق وتتدافع فيه أمواج  من نور ونار , ويسير فى الفراغ خارج المنارة فوق الشعب الذى تجمهر فى  الشارع أو يحول ظلام الليل إلى نور ببريق عجيب .
لم يكن اللهب منتظماً فى سطحة بل مثل امواج متعرجة وألسنة متداخلة , تبدأ  باللون البرتقالى , وتنتهى باللون البيض الناصع , ولم يتحرك اللهب إلى خارج  المنارة دون أن يعود إليها بل إنسحب عائداً لأنه لا يمكن أن ينطفئ ..
وقال نيافة الأنبا بولا فى تقريره لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .. وصلنا  للكنيسة ( نيافة الإنبا ساويرس أسقف عام دير المحرق وضعفى) حوالى العاشرة  والربع من مساء السبت 5 أبريل 1986م وكان وقت ختام رفع بخور عشية وبعدها  توجه بيافة الأنبا ساويرس إلى سطح الكنيسة وتوجهت إلى سطح أحد المنازل  المواجهة للكنيسة وبقينا كل فى موقعة حتى الساعة الخامسة صباحاً وأثناء  تواجدنا بالموقع يوم السبت مساء رأيت أربع مرات متفرقة نوراً منبعثاً من  المنارة كوميض قوى غير طبيعى نابع من داخل فتحة المنارة لا يمكن الشك فيه ,  وهذا ما أكده جناب الراهب القس أغاثون الأنبا بيشوى والذى كان إلى جوارى  وأيضاً ما أكده نيافة الأنبا ساويرس الذى كان موجوداً فوق سطح الكنيسة ,  وكان هذا الضوء من المنارة الشرقية ما بين الواحدة والرابعة صباحاً . 
وقد أخبرنى نيافة الأنبا ساويرس أنه رأى حمامة بالقرب من المنارة حوالى  الرابعة صباحاً وأخبرنى أنه رآها فجأة وقد تحولت إلى مصدر قوى للضوء حيث  خرج منها ضوء شديد.
وبالنسبة للأيام السابقة لذهابنا ومن خلال لقائنا ببعض أقراد الشعب جرى  حوار كتابى بتوقيعهم وهم يمثلون عينة من جميع فئات الشعب كهنة ومخدومين  رجالاً ونساءً .
أتضح من كلامهم أن الظهورات الروحية بدأت من مساء يوم 25 مارس 1986م وأن  هذه الظواهر تشمل ضوءاً من وعلى المنارات وحماماً مضيئاً وأطيافاً لقيسين  واشار بعضهم أنها العذراء مريم , واجمع عدد كبير على تأكيد ظهورها بصفة  خاصة يوم الثلاثاء 2 أبريل 1986م . 
وأنصرفالأنبا ساويرس أنصرف وأخذت أنا بركة القداس الإلهى الذى أنتهى حوالى الساعة 9 صباحا
الأنبا ساويرس لاحظ أن الضوء يخترق الأسمنت لينير الصليب
وفى تقرير الأنبا ساويرس أسقف عام الدير المحرق الذى قدمة لقداسة البابا  المعظم الأنبا شنودة يقول : تقابلت بعد نهاية صلاة العشية مع الآباء الكهنة  القمص عبد المسيح , القمص صمؤيل وبعض الأراخنة والشباب وحميعهم ملتهبون  حماساً لظهور العذراء وأقروا جميعاً هذه الظاهرة , وكانت مشاعرهم جميلة نحو  هذا الظهور وأحسسنا بأنه لا شك فى أنهم رأوا شيئاً حتى الساعة الحادية عشر  مساء , 
خرجنا إلى الخارج وذهب نيافة الأنبا بولا فى زحام شديد لم يكن قبل دخولنا  الكنيسة منذ ساعة ونصف إلى الشقة المقابلة للكنيسة وذهبت إلى سطح الكنيسة  أمام القبة وفى مستوى الدور الرابع أمام أحدى المنارتين والأخرى بجوارى .
وقد بدأ امامى ظهور الضوء القوى عدة مرات لم أحصرها , عدة مرات على جانبى  المنارة التى أمامى ضوء شاذ وغير طبيعى وفى مكان عال من المنارة لم نعرف  مصدرة , وعدة مرات على القبة فى أتجاهات مختلفة فوق القبة سواء بحرى القبة  أو قبلى القبة أى على الواجهة الخارجية للقبة دون تحديد لمصدر الضوء , وعدة  مرات كثيرة تحت البرنيطة من الداخل , ولاحظت جيداً أن النور يخرج من فوق  المنارة وكأنها من الداخل للخارج وعندما سألت عن المنارة قالوا : "أنها غير  مفتوحة من أعلى " إذ أن الضوء يخترق المنارة ويخرج للصليب المعلق فوقها.
ورأيت حماماً فى الساعة الخامسة صباحاً فوق المنارة ووجدت أحداها إختفت وبدلاً منه ظهر نور على بخور مرة واحدة .
وكان المنظر من فوق الكنيسة حيث كنت موجوداً يوحى بتأكيد وإثبات حقيقة وجود  الظواهر الروحية حيث أن الناس بالشوارع المجاورة للكنيسة لا يقل عددهم عن  ثمانية الآف شخص بخلاف من فى المنازل المجاورة وفوق أسطح المنازل مما لا شك  أنهم رأوها .
وأحسست أن الكنيسة يبدو عليها أنها أصغر الكنائس فى شبرا وفى تجمع شعبى  متوسط الحال مادياً وتحتاج للماديات فترفقت العذراء بظهور هذا الضوء .
وقد اخذ نيافة الأنبا بولا أقوال الاباء وبعض الأراخنة موقعين عليها وأخذ  تسجيلات لأصوات الجماهير الكثيرة فى تسبيحهم وترنيمهم بمشاعر ملتهبة حماسية  .
الأنبا سرابيون لم يرى شيئاً
وفى تقرير الأنبا سرابيون الذى قدمة للبابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث قال  : بناء على تكليف قداستكم توجهت يوم الأثنين 7 أبريل 1986م إلى كنيسة  الشهيدة دميانة ببابا دوبلو شبرا فوصلت الكنيسة الكنيسة الساعة الحادية  عشرة إلا الربع وكان يصحبنى الراهب القس لوكاس السريانى كما حضر نيافة  الأنبا ويصا الساعة الثانية عشر .
وكنت على سطح منزل مقابل للكنيسة الساعة الحادية عشر والنصف حتى الساعة  الرابعة صباحاً , ثم أنتقلت إلى سطح الكنيسة من الرابعة حتى الخامسة والنصف  صباحاً حيث أنصرفنا . 
قمت بعمل تسجيل صوتى لمدة نصف ساعة لأشخاص شاهدوا الظهورات ( مرسل مع  التقرير) .. حيث قال الناس أنه ظهر نور الساعة الحادية عشر وحمامة بيضاء  الساعة الحادية عشر ةالربع , لكننى لم أشاهد شيئاً لأننى كنت فى داخل  الكنيسة فى ذلك الوقت , أما عن الظهورات فى الأيام الولى فهناك إجماع على  ظهور نور بالمنارة شبه وميض وإن كان يزداد فى ايام معينة خاصة يوم الجمعة 4  ابريل 1986م حيث أنقطع التيار الكهربائى غن المنطقة وظهر النور بالمنارة  بشكل واضح جداً أجمع عليه كل الناس . 

وكيل عام البطريركية وظهور العذراء 
وظهرت العذراء مريم بوضوح يوم 20 يوليو أثناء صلاة القداس الإلهى بالكنيسة  الذى يقوم بخدمته القمص داود تادرس كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بروض الفرج  ووكيل عام البطريركية حالياً
الأستاذ مسعد صادق سجل وثائق ظهورها 
كتب الأستاذ مسعد صادق الكاتب الصحفى : الذين يستمعون إلى شهود رؤية  العذراء بكنيسة شبرا , وإلى رواة المعجزات التى تجرى فيها , يشعر معظمهم  بقشعريرة تنتفض لها الأبدان ويهتز لها الوجدان .. انهم يشعرون كما لو رأوا  العذراء فى عيون هؤلاء , وكما لو ان المعجزات جرت لهم .. الشهود الرؤية  يتحدثون عن مشاهدتهم للعذراء بإنفعال , كما لو كانت الرؤية ما زالت أمام  عيونهم .
أنها بحق مشاهد لا تنسى , لا تغيب عن الأنظار ومبعث الإنفعال هنا هو أنها  رؤية فريدة من نوعها , ولم تكن تخطر بالبال .. اما المعجزات فيسردها رواتها  وهم يكادون أن يطيروا من الفرح . 
أنهم يحلقون بأفكارهم , وبكل حواسهم إلى مصدر النعمة التى نالوها وأبرأتهم  من أمراضهم أو حلت مشاكلهم ومهدت الطرق المسدودة فى وجوههم .. والذين  يستمعون إلى هؤلاء وأولئك يعيشون معهم أحلى لحظات العمر .
ففى رحاب كنيسة القديسة دميانة بشبرا تجرى الأحاديث بعد الفراغ من الصلاة عما يجرى من آيات وما يحصل عليه هؤلاء من بركات ونعم .. 
وأتسائل كيف أنهمرت الجموع على تلك الكنيسة الصغيرة فى تلك الضاحية النائية  من شبرا ؟ كيف جاء إليها الناس من اماكن بعيدة من الداخل والخارج , يقطعون  المسافات الطويلة ويتجشمون مشاق السفر .. يتركون مواطنهم ليحجوا إلى هذه  البقعة المقدسة من أرض بلادنا .. يغادرون بيوتهم ويتركون مخادعهم الوثيرة  ليسهروا غلى الصباح داخل الكنيسة وخارجها .. يقضون الساعات الطوال دون أن  يغمض لهم جفن .. يترقبون تجلى العذراء لتكتحل عيونهم بمرآها . 
أم الغلابة تريد أن ترى أم الرب يسوع 
وسمعت القديسة المعاصرة أم الغلابة بظهور العذراء فى كنيسة القديسة دميانه  بشبرا , ومما يذكر أن القديسة المعاصرة أم الغلابة أشتاقت أن ترى أم حبيبها  يسوع ولكن من كثرة الإزدحام فى داخل الكنيسة لم تستطع الدخول وسمعت الناس  تهلل لرؤيتها العذراء مريم فصلت لرب المجد يسوع حتى ترى أمه فظهرت العذراء  مريم على باب الكنيسة وتمكنت من رؤيتها هى وجموع الأقباط والمسلمين الذين  لم يستطيعوا دخول الكنيسة من كثرة الإزدحام بركة صلاتها تكون معى ومعكم يا  آبائى واخوتى آمين .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ظهور السيدة العذراء فى الجبل الغربى يأسيوط 1988م 

أعتاد الآلاف من الأقباط الذهاب إلى جبل اسيوط فى صوم العذراء ليعيدوا عيد  العذراء فى نهايته من كل سنة ويقولون أن طيف العذراء النورانى ظهر لمرات  عديدة ولأعداد كثيرة من الناس وعبر سنين مختلفة كان أهمها ظهورها سنة 1988م  بهيئة نورانية وبالشكل المعروف بها كطيف يتهادى على قمة الجبل لمدة ساعتين  مع أول خيط من ظلام الليل وقد شاهد طيفها أكثر من ألف زائر , وصاحبها  ظاهرة روحية فى هذا المكان مثل ظهور حمام ابيض يطير فى ظلمةة الليل فوق  الدير 

ويروى تقليد الكنيسة القبطية أن الركن القبلى الغربى من المغارة القديمة هو  المكان الذى قامت فيه العائلة المقدسة .. وقد حدث فى أواخر الستينيات وقبل  وصول الكهرباء للدير كان هناك بعض الفتيات القبطيات الذين كرسوا أنفسهن  لخدمة المسيح فى العالم يقضين بعض الوقت للصلاة والخلوة والتعبد داخل  المغارة على ضوء الشموع , فظهرت بقعة ضوئية صغيرة فى الركن القبلى إمتدت  تدريجياً وأتسعت لتملأ المغارة كلها , وهى حادثة روحية لم تحدث فى المكان  من قبل يؤكد أن المكان له صفة قداسة ويحمل بركة خاصة . 
لماذا يعتبر الجبل الغربى بأسيوط بقعة مقدسة ؟ هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر  هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1060x770 الابعاد 166KB. 

الجبل الغربى بأسيوط هو أقصى بقعة وصلت إليها العائلة المقدسة من أرض مصر  فى رحلة هروبها من هيرودس الملك وهذا معروف طبقاً للتقليد الكنسى للكنيسة  القبطية وفى هذا الجبل مغارة منحوتة فى داخل الجبل منذ العهد الفرعونى  وكانت هذه المغارة مأهولة بالسكان المصريين حيث كانوا يلجأون إليها هرباً  من الفيضان الذى كان يغطى أراضيهم أربعة أشهر أو اقل فأستقبلوا العائلة  المقدسة إستقبالاً حسناً وعاشوا معهم بعض الوقت . ولما أبتدأ المصريين  يؤمنون بالمسيحية كان من الطبيعى ان يتحول هذا المكان الذى تقدس إلى كنيسة  باسم السيدة العذراء , ولما انتشرت الرهبنة فى مصر تحولت الكنيسة المبنية  فى هذه المغارة إلى دير تحت رعاية أب من ألاباء كان يعيش فى هذه المنطقة  اسمه القديس يوحنا الأسيوطى الذى كان قد عاش عشر سنوات فى برية القديسين  برية شهيت ثم غادرها بترتيب إلهى إلى جبل أسيوط الغربى وعاش هناك ثلاثين فى  مغارة حفرها لنفسه ولا تزال هذه المغارة متاخمة لدير العذراء على بعد مائة  متر من الناحية البحرية .*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ظهور العذراء فى دقادوس سنة 1988م 


مرت العائلة المقدسة بـ دقادوس واستقرت فيه فترة من الزمن ويزورها كل سنة  الألوف من الناس ياتون إليها من كل حدب وصوب للتبرك من ايقوناتها والتشفع  فى أم النور والتبرك من البئر القديم الذى شربت منه العائلة المقدسة اثناء  هروبها . 

وفى 14 فبراير سنة 1988م ذهبت رحلة من كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بحى اللبان  بالأسكندرية يشرف عليها القس أثناسيوس ميخائيل كاهن الكنيسة وبمجرد وصولهم  بدأ أبونا اثناسيوس والشمامسة المرافقين له فى الرحلة فى عمل تمجيد فى  الكنيسة بمجرد وصولهم للقديسة العذراء والدة الإله , فإذا بهم يشاهدون  العذراء أم النور متجلية فى القبة فى منظر نورانى يأخذ بالألباب , فما كان  منهم إلا أن يرددوا الألحان بحماس روحى وقلوبهم ممتلئة بالفرح مما يروه وسط  فرحة المئات من الحاضرين . 
وقد قام أبونا أثناسيوس بتسجيل هذا الظهور كشهادة للأجيال القادمة على ظهور  أم النور فى كنيستها بدقادوس , وتجليها فى هذه الكنيسة يؤكد قدمها وفوق  بركتها القديمة أعطتها القديسة العذراء مريم بركة أخرى بظهورها فيها .  دقادوس : باللغة القبطية هى .. تى ثيؤطوكوس .. تحور لفظ الكلمة القبطى إلى  ثوكوتوس فدوكودوس أو كما ينطق الان بالعربية دقادوس وتعنى الكلمة القبطية  والدة الإله*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*الظهور العاشر 
ظهور العذراء فى شنتنا الحجر سنة 1997م 
التى أُخفي إعلانها لأسباب سياسية وضغط حكومى على الكنيسة القبطية 

فى 6 أغسطس 1997 م رأى بعض الناس نوراً فائق للطبيعة فهرع الاف من الناس  إلى قرية شنتنا الحجر التابعة لبركة السبع محافظة المنوفية وقد سجلته مجلة  اليقظة القبطية فى عددها الصادر فى يناير/ فبراير 1999 م فى تحقيق صحفى  كتبه الستاذ مسعد صادق الصحفى فى جريدة وطنى كتب فيه : نسجل هنا انباء  الظواهر الروحية التى جرت فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية شنتنا الحجر بمركز  بركة السبع بالمنوفية بسبب ما أكتنفها من إغفال وتعتيم لأسباب مختلفة خاجة  على إرادة الكنيسة بالرغم مما صدر عنها من بيانات رسمية من جهات دينية  مسئولة . 
لم يأت من فراغ إنفعال الجماهير بالمشاهد التى رأتها فى بداية تجلى الظواهر  بكنيسة العذراء بقرية شنتنا الحجر فى السادس من اغسطس , فقد كان يرونه  يملأ عيونه بصور ومرئيات لشخوص روحية مجدده المعالم , تكاد تكون مجسمة . 
وقد أدلى قداسة البابا فى محاضرته الأسبوعية يوم الربعاء 10 من أغسطس 1997م  بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية ووصفه بأنه نور غير طبيعى وإذا كان قد  جاء وصف قداسته لذلك النور بأنه غير طبيعى أى لم يأت من مصدر كهربى أة  صناعى لأنه نابع من مصدر علوى طبيعى . 
وقد أصدر المقر الباباوى بياناً نشر بمجلة الكرازة العدد الصادر فى 12  سبتمبر 1997م بعنوان ظهورات شنتنا الحجر جاء فيه حسبما وصل إلينا من تقارير  صاحبى النيافة الأنبا بيشوى والأنبا ينيامين تعلن البطريركية الآتى :- 
ظهر نور غير طبيعى فى الكنيسة بشنتنا الحجر منوفية , وبخاصة آواخر أغسطس  وجذب إليه ألآلاف من الناس مهللين ومرتلين لهذه الظاهرة الروحية التى  استمرت لعدة ايام فى فترات متفرقة . 

وأشار البيان الذى صدر من البطريركية فى ختامه بأن الزحام الشديد بغير ضابط  له اضراره , وبأن أجهزة الفيديو والتصوير لم تستطع أن تقدم لنا شيئاً (  إنتهى بيان البطريركية) 
ورداً على مقالة فى إحدى التى نشرت فى صحف مصر كتب الأنبا بنيامين أسقف  المنوفية الذى تتعه الكنيسة يؤكد تجليها أعلى منارة الكنيسة , وما صاحب ذلك  من ظواهر روحية كالنور البارق الفائق , والأجسام المنيرة , ولسان اللهب  الذى ظهر حول المنارة وكذلك البخور والحمام وأشياء تمثل ظواهر روحية عجيبة.  
بيان مجمع كهنة إيبارشية المنوفية : 
بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين 
بيان مجمع كهنة إيبارشية المنوفية بخصوص تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم مصحوباً  بظواهر روحية بكنيستها بشنتنا الحجر مركز بركة السبع منوفية .. 
مجمع كهنة الإيبارشية المنعقد يوم الثلاثاء 27 مسرى 1713 للشهداء الموافق  الثانى من سبتمبر 1997م بكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بعزبة حنين برياسة صاحب  النيافة الحبلا الجليل الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية , وبعد متابعة دقيقة  ومدققة على مدى 26يوماً من السادس من أغسطس 1997 وحتى اليوم وذلك بحضور  الأب الأسقف شخصياً ومجمع الكهنة حيث أجمع الجميع على رؤية الظواهر الآتية :  
* تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم فى منظر نورانى يبدأ من قاعدة الصليب أعلى  المنارة ويمتد بإرتفاع الجزء المخروطى فوق المنارة حتى يكتمل شكل العذراء  فى تجلى واضح وجلى , وقد رآها الجميع تحرك رأسها نحو الجمع وترفع يديها  لتباركهم بعد أن تنحنى أمام الصليب . 
* ظهور حمام مضئ فرادى أو جماعات مرات عديدة ومتتابعة . 
* ظهور نور بارق شديد اللمعان يضئ منارة الكنيسة والمنطقة كلها بنور فائق غير عادى . 
* أنتشار بخور فى سماء الكنيسة وحولها يبدأ بمستوى فتحات المنارة . 
* ظهور أجسام روحانية تظهر فجأة وتختفى فجأة حول المنارة وفوق الكنيسة ومنطقنها . 
* ظهور لهب نارى على منارة الكنيسة يتحرك صعوداً أو هبوطاً وحول المنارة  يصاحبه ظهور نور يحد شكل المنارة من الخارج خصوصاً قاعة الصليب والجزء  المخروطى العلوى والعذراء متجلية عليه , ويظهر أثناء هذا النور البارق  الشديد مرات كثيرة وصلت غلى خمسين مرة خلال ساعات . 
* صاحب هذه الظهورات معجزات شفاء من أمراض مستعصية , وإخراج شياطين بشكل جلى وموثقة بإقرارات ممن حدثت معهم معجزات مع إثباتات . 
ومجمع الآباء الكهنة بالإيبارشية يرى أن هذه الظهورات أعطت شعاراً بإنفتاح  السماء على الأرض مما أنعش الحياة الروحية مسيحياً وأرثوذكسياً داخل  الإيبارشية وخارجها . 
وإذ نهنئ بهذا الظهور المبارك نرجو أن يكون سبب بركة لمصر كلها وللكنيسة  القبطية بالكرازة المرقسية بصلوات أب الآباء وراعى الرعاة العظيم فى  البطاركة البابا شنودة الثالث والذى تتجلى القديسة العذراء فى عهده للمرة  الثانية , ويلى ذلك توقيعات رئيس وأعضاء مجمع كهنة الإيبارشية . 
وجرت آيات وعجائب فى ساحة كنيسة العذراء بشنتنا الحجر فقد كانوا يأتون  بالمرضى محمولين على كواهل ذويهم لا يقوى على المشى وخرج ماشياً على قدمية ,  والبعض جاء متوجعاً يئن من الآلام الشديدة , ووسط الإبتهلات والتضرعات  والترانيم وإذا بهم يصرخون بصيحة الفرح بأن آلامهم قد زالت وأوجاعهم قد  إختفت . 
وقد سجلت هذه المعجزات فى سجل خاص قيدت فيه كل هذه الحالات وبالإثبات والبراهين . 
وبالرغم من أنه حدث تعتيم إعلامى ولكن من يقدر أن يخبئ النور السمائى فقد  أمتد لمعانه إلى بعيد , فأذاعته وكالات الأنباء العالمية وتناقلته البرقيات  , ونشرته الصحف فى أنحاء عديدة من العالم . أما فى مصر فقد نشرته بعض  الصحف فى إستحياء شديد وبخبر موجز فيما عدا جريدة الأسبوع التى نشرت  تحقيقاً على مساحة صفحة كاملة بعنوان : " محرر الأسبوع ذهب إلى هناك وجاء  يقول لنا : شاهدت العذراء فى كنيستها بالمنوفية " وكتب هذا المقال هو  الصحفى مصطفى سليمان المحرر بجريدة الأسبوع , وقد كتب فيه وصف رؤيته  للعذراء للعذراء مريم وسط ألوف المشاهدين يقول : " أكد الأنبا بنيامين أسقف  المنوفية أن هذه ليست المرة الأولى التى تظهر فيها القديسة العذراء  بالمنوفية , , فقد حدث ذلك مرتين , الأولى منذ خمسة عشرة سنة فى كنيستها  بمنشية شنوان , والثانية منذ أثنتى عشر عاماً فى كنيستها بشبين الكوم أثناء  تجديد الكنيسة , أما الظهورات فى كنيسة شنتنا الحجر فيعتقد النبا بنيامين  أنها مختلفة لأنها تظهر يومياً منذ شهر تقريباً ويشاهدها الألوف , كما أن  الظهور أحياناً يستمر بالساعات وكان الظهور يقشعر له البدن من قوته ووضوحه.  


*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*الظهور الحادى عشر 
ظهور العذراء فى كنيسة مار مينا العجايبى بمنيا القمح سنة 1998م 

بدأت الظواهر الطبيعية فى يوم 27 يوليو 1998 وأستمرت حتى عيد القيامة 1999م  حيث بدأت بعض الظواهر الغريبة نظهر فى كنيسة مار مينا العجايبى بمديتة  منبا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية , فى البداية لم يهتم احد لتلك الظواهر وظن  الجميع أنها ظواهر طبيعية تحدث فى الجو حتى ظهر نور ساطع شبهه البعض بالشمس  التى شقت الهكل نصفين وملأت المكان . 
وقال شهود الرؤيا بالعين أن تلك الظهورات كانت تستمر لمدة ساعة كاملة ,  وكثيرون رأوا القديسة العذراء مريم وهى تفتح يديها وتبارك الجموع التى ضاقت  بهم الكنيسة فى الداخل والخارج بعد أن إنتشر الخبر وشمل كل بلاد محافظة  الغربية وكافه المحافظات. 
وقالت جريدة النبأ الوطنى فى مقالة لها نشرتها يوم ألأحد الموافق 28 مارس  1999م : " أن الكنيسة برغم إتساع فنائها , إلا أن الإزدحام الشديد بالجموع  التى توافدت من كافة أرجاء البلاد لمشاهدة الظهور رجاء للبركة أو حدوث  المعجزة جعل المكان ضيقاً حيث لا مكان لموطئ قدم , كما أن الكتل البشرية  غير العادية من الناس جعل ظهور ضوء خافت فى قبة الهيكل أة على أحد الأعمدة  يحدث نوعاً من رد الفعل غير العادى .. فالكل متعطش للروحانيات خاصة وأن  الكثيرين أكدوا مشاهدتهم لمعجزات شفاء جرت للبعض ممن زارزا الكنيسة طوال  مدة الظهور التى إستمرت حتى عيد القيامة 1999م 
وقامت الكنيسة بتسجيل وعرض عدد من المعجزات التى جرت للعديد من ابنائها  التى دونوها بخط اليد وعلقوها فى لوحة الإعلانات , كما قام خدام الكنيسة  وشبابها بتسجيل سبعة منها نحكى بالصوت والصورة قصة الظهورات فى منيا القمح .  
وقد أعلنت مجلة الكرازة فى عدد ها الصادر فى 26 مارس 1999م أن قداسة البابا  شنودة الثالث أصدر قرارا باباوياً رقم 18/ 28 بتشكيل لجنة لإعداد تقرير عن  ظهور العذراء ضمت نيافة الأنبا بيشوى - أسقف دمياط والبرارى وسكرتير  المجمع المقدس , ونيافة الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتخومها , ونيافة  الأنبا يؤنس الأسقف العام وسكرتير قداسة البابا . 

وفى الخامسة من صباح الحد الموافق 31 مارس 1999 توجه أعضاء اللجنة إلى  الزقازيق أولاً حيث تقابلوا مع الأنبا ياكوبوس اسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح  .. ثم أتجهوا إلى منيا القمح حيث حضروا القداس الإلهى وأستمروا حتى فترة  الظهر , ثم إجتمعوا مع نيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس ورأوا ما سبق تسجيله بأجهزة  الفيديو ودرسوا المستندات المقدمة ممن حدثت لهم معجزات شفاء وكان ملخص  تقريرهم كالآتى :- 
+ لا توجد ظهورات للقديسة العذراء كما ظهر من طيفها فى كنيسة الزيتون وفى كنيسة بابا دوبلو بشبرا 
+ ربما تكون قد حدثت فى الماضى ظهورات روحية فى شكل أضواء ولكن فى زيارة ألأحبار لم يروا شيئاً 
+ أما المعجزات فترجع إلى إيمان الناس ولا علاقة لها بها بظهورات العذراء فى منيا القمح . 
+ هذا وقد أمر نيافة النبا ياكوبوس بمنع زيارة الأتوبيسات لدواعى الأمن والزحام . 
+ كما أمر بإلغاء الزيارات تماماً خلال أسبوع الألام لقدسية أيام البصخة والتركيز على الصلاة والعبادة . 

*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*الظهور الثانى باسيوط
إنتصاراً جديداً كل يوم السماء تفرحنا بالأخبار فى كل صباح مبارك هو جيلنا  الذى رأى أمجاد ملك الملوك الرب يسوع , مباركة أنت فى النساء أيتها العذراء  مريم ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك , بل ومبارك أيضاً تراب مصر الذى دست عليه أنت  وأبنك أيتها المطوبة بين النساء , أمتلآت أرض مصر بظهورات السيد المسيح  وأمه والقديسين , ظهروا للأقباط والمسلمين , ورأى المسلمين مجده مجداً كما  لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة , وأعلن أحد المسلمين أن السيد المسيح ظهر له  فقال : أنت المسيح وانا مسلم .. فرد عليه رب المجد السيد المسيح : ألا تعرف  اننى الديان للمسلمين .. وعندما أنتهت ترنيمة كنيسة القبطية المشهورة  بجملة .. يامصر للمسيح .. كانت نبوءة المسلمين , وأيضاً عندما قال البابا  المتنيح البابا كيرلس أن نهر النيل والنافورات التى تنشأها الحكومة ستكون  جرناً للمعمودية كانت نبوءة ولم يصدق ما قاله أحداً فى حينه , لقد رأينا  أنهاراً فى أفريقيا يتعمد فيها قرى بأكملها ويقول المبشرين نحن متجهين إلى  أورشليم فى تبشيرنا , حقاً لقد بدأت يد الرب تعمل , وما علينا إلا أن نحرث  ونسقى ونبذر والرب يسوع هو الذى ينمى ويفرحنا بالحصاد .. لقد بدأ الحصاد فى  عام 2006 م وكما قال الوحى فى سفر ها السيد الرب يعطيكم آيات وعجائب ..  وهذه هى العلامة ظهورات كثيرة بلا عدد للسيد المسيح والعذراء مريم والدة  الإله والقديسين .. هلموا يا بنى الرب لكى نزرع ونحصد لكى لا نكون بعد  عاراً بين الأمم . 

نشرت جريدة الجمهورية التى تصدر فى القاهرة بتاريخ الخميس غرة ربيع الأول  1427هـ - 30 من مارس 2006 م  فى خبر نشره كمال جبر بعنوان " العذراء في  أسيوط " قال فيه : " في ظاهرة تكاد تتكرر كل ثلاث سنوات بمطرانيات أسيوط  احتشد الآلاف من جموع المسيحيين والمسلمين لمشاهدة حدث ظهور السيدة العذراء  مريم عليها السلام وهي تبدو من حين لآخر في صور أنوار متقطعة وترتدي  فستاناً أخضر اللون والصليب وهي تلوح بيديها بكامل هيئتها هذا ما أكده  الزائرون. "
وقال كاهن الكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل عن هذا الظهور فى أتصال هاتفى له مع  أقباط المهجر : " السمــــاء تتكلم .. لقد تجمع الآلاف لمشاهدة هذا الظهور  العجيب من الساعة الواحدة ليلا حتى صباح اليوم وقد منعت قوات الأمن فى  البداية تجمعات الأقباط ثم سمحت به نظراً لوجود جامع ومعهد أزهرى بجانب  الكنيسة " 
ملاحظة من موقع أقباط مصر : هذا الجامع والمعهد الأزهرى بنى على أرض يملكها الأقباط وأغتصبها المسلمين بالقوة !

************************************************** *********************************
وقد أوردت جريدة وطنى خبر ظهور العذراء فى مقالة بعنوان " سطوع‏ ‏نوراني‏  ‏بكاتدرائية‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏بأسيوط " ‏ ‏أسيوط‏: ‏باسمة‏  ‏وليم قال فيها : " سجلت‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏استقبالها‏ ‏للمحات‏ ‏نور‏  ‏سماوي‏ ‏شهد‏ ‏المئات‏ ‏انبثاقه‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏الأربعاء‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏من‏ ‏داخل‏  ‏مذبح‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏بكاتدرائية‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ميخائيل‏  ‏وهالات‏ ‏نورانية‏ ‏حول‏ ‏الصينية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تضم‏ ‏الحمل‏ ‏المقدس‏..‏وذلك‏  ‏أثناء‏ ‏صلوات‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏للصوم‏ ‏الأربعيني‏ ‏المقدس‏.‏
اشتد‏ ‏الزحام‏ ‏وتدفق‏ ‏الآلاف‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏الكاتدرائية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقع‏  ‏بميدان‏ ‏المنفذ‏ ‏بوسط‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏استجابة‏ ‏لرسائل‏ ‏تطايرت‏ ‏عبر‏  ‏التليفونات‏ ‏المحمولة‏ ‏بسطوع‏ ‏نور‏ ‏سماوي‏ ‏بالداخل‏ ‏لينضموا‏  ‏للمصلين‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏تكدسوا‏ ‏بصحن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏والفناء‏ ‏والشوارع‏  ‏الملاصقة‏ ‏أملا‏ ‏في‏ ‏متابعة‏ ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏السطوع‏ ‏النوراني‏ ‏علي‏  ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الهيكل‏ ‏والصليب‏ ‏الخشبي‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏الحجاب‏ ,‏واستمر‏  ‏تدفق‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكاتدرائية‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏الليل‏.‏
‏** ‏وطني‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏تتابع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏كثب‏ ‏تطور‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏السطوعات‏ ‏النورانية‏,  ‏تتطلع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مبادرة‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏بإصدار‏ ‏البيان‏ ‏الرسمي‏  ‏الذي‏ ‏ننتظره‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏والملايين‏ ‏لتحقيق‏ ‏وتوثيق‏ ‏الظاهرة‏ ‏ولقطع‏  ‏الطريق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المزايدين‏ ‏بها‏.
جريدة وطنى 2 /4/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2310 قراءة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ملف‏ ‏الأمور‏  ‏المسكوت‏ ‏عنها‏-(118) باقة‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏من‏ ‏ضحايا‏ ‏مصلحة‏ ‏الأحوال‏  ‏المدنية‏-(7) ‏بقلم‏ :‏يوسف‏ ‏سيدهم)
************************************************** ********************************
ظهور تجليات نورانية في كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بأسيوط . وقد شاهد الحضور  أثناء القداس الإلهي بالكنيسة ظهور أنوار داخل هيكل الكنيسة . وبدأ ظهور  الأنوار علي مذبح الكنيسة . وقد قال شهود عيان أن الأنوار أخذت تتنقل بين  الصور والأيقونات التي بالكنيسة . وقد فرح المصلين وعبرت النساء عن فرحتهن  بالزغاريد وهلل شعب الكنيسة بمدائح لأم النور . وسرعان ما تناقل الخبر إلي  كل المدينة منها إنتقل للمدن و القري المجاورة. وتدفق آلاف من الناس  للكنيسة . ويقول القس أبانوب راعي الكنيسة ووكيل مطرانية أسيوط أن الظهورات  بدأت في تمام الواحدة والنصف بعد منتصف اليوم التاسع والعشرين من مارس أي  في وضح النهار وكانت الظهورات عبارة عن نور ساطع ملأ كل جنبات الكنيسة .  ومازالت الظهورات مستمرة حتى الآن وقد عبر وكيل المطرانية عن هذا الظهور فى  كلمتين هما " السماء تتكلم " . 
************************************************** *************************************
بيان‏ ‏من‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏أسيوط

تعلن‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏للشعب‏ ‏المبارك‏ ‏بالبلاد‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏وخارجها‏  ‏أنها‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏بتحقيق‏ ‏السطوعات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أشرقت‏ ‏أنوارها‏ ‏داخل‏  ‏كاتدرائية‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏بأسيوط‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏سطعت‏ ‏فوق‏  ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏الدينية‏ ‏بهيكلها‏ ‏وغطت‏ ‏القربان‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏المذبح‏  ‏بتاريخ‏ ‏الأربعاء‏ 29 ‏مارس‏ 2006,‏ثم‏ ‏تكرر‏ ‏الإشراق‏ ‏النوراني‏  ‏عدة‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏والساعة‏ ‏الثالثة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏الظهر‏  ‏وقد‏ ‏التقط‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏المتواجد‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏صور‏ ‏لها‏.‏ 

وإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السطوعات‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏سطعت‏ ‏في‏ ‏سمائها‏ ‏أنوار‏  ‏أخري‏ ‏وحلق‏ ‏حمام‏ ‏مضيئ‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏الحجم‏ ‏فوقها‏ ‏ليلا‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏استمرت‏  ‏هذه‏ ‏الظاهرة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏العاشرة‏ ‏مساء‏ ‏الأربعاء‏ 29 ‏مارس‏ ‏والخامسة‏  ‏فجر‏ ‏الخميس‏ 30 ‏مارس‏ 2006,‏وقد‏ ‏تكدس‏ ‏ألوف‏ ‏البشر‏ ‏لمتابعة‏  ‏هذه‏ ‏الظاهرة‏ ‏العجيبة‏ ‏ومحاولة‏ ‏تسجيلها‏ ‏بالصور‏ ‏في‏ ‏حينه‏ ‏حيث‏  ‏استمرت‏ ‏السطوعات‏ ‏المذكورة‏ ‏من‏ 29 ‏مارس‏ ‏حتي‏ 4 ‏أبريل‏  .2006‏فشكرا‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏إلهنا‏ ‏ولتدم‏ ‏رعايته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏ ‏آمين‏. ‏
جريدة وطنى 9 /4/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2311
************************************************** *********************************


اعلان صادر من مطرانية أسيوط - جمهورية مصر العربية
نعلن للشعب المبارك بالبلاد المصرية وخارجها بان التجليات التى اشرفت  أنوارها داخل كاتدرائية رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل باسيوط وسطعت فوق الايقونات  الدينية المعلقة بهيكلها وايضا غطت القربان المقدس الموضوع فوق المذبح وذلك  يوم الاربعاء التاسع والعشرين من مارس 2006 وتكرر الاشراق عدة مرات منذ  الساعه الواحدة ظهرا حتى انتهاء الكاهن من الصلاة الساعة الثالثة وبعد  ساعتين من التجليات قد التقط لها الكثير من الشعب الحاضر بالكنيسة عدة صور  وموجودة بمكتبة الكنيسة لمن يطلبها .
واضافة لما سبق بيانه سطعت فى سماء الكنيسة انوار اخرى وحمام مضيى كبير  الحجم حلق فوقها أثناء الليل وفى اوقات مختلفة ما بين الساعه العاشرة مساءا  والخامسة صباحا وقد تكدس الوف من البشر لمتابعة هذه الظاهرة العجيبة  وتصويرها فى حينه والتى استمرت لمدة اسبوع من يوم الاربعاء التاسع والعشرين  من مارس لغاية الثلاثاء الرابع من ابريل سنة 2006 م
************************************************** ************************************
احتفالات‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏
تحت عنوان " احتفالات‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏ملتقي‏ ‏وطني‏  ‏يحفظ‏ ‏روابط‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏والسلام " نشرت جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 20/8/2006م السنة  48 العدد 2330 مقالة للأستاذة باسمة‏ ‏وليم / اسيوط كتبت : " يأتي‏ ‏شهر‏  ‏أغسطس‏ ‏حاملا‏ ‏تقليدا‏ ‏كنسيا‏ ‏مصريا‏ ‏أصيلا‏ ‏يتجدد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏  ‏للاحتفاء‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏بأيام‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏وعيد‏ ‏إصعاد‏  ‏جسدها‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ -‏ذلك‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بزغ‏ ‏تاريخيا‏  ‏في‏ ‏مشارف‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العاشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏المتبتلين‏ ‏والنساك‏  ‏لتجديد‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏تكريسهم‏ ‏القلبي‏ ‏البتولي‏ ‏ملتمسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏شفاعة‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ليحمل‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏طقسيا‏ ‏للكنيسة‏  ‏القبطية‏- ‏بل‏ ‏الأكثر‏ ‏إثارة‏ ‏وروعة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينضم‏ ‏بتقشف‏ ‏ودون‏  ‏تكلف‏ ‏للشعب‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏ومواكبة‏ ‏الاحتفالية‏ ‏في‏  ‏أنحاء‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأسر‏ ‏الريفية‏ ‏المسلمة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏في‏  ‏قري‏ ‏الصعيد‏ ‏ابتهالا‏ ‏ونذرا‏...‏والمثير‏ ‏للعجب‏ ‏والتأمل‏ ‏أن‏  ‏تأتي‏ ‏احتفالية‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بديرها‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏ضمن‏ 39 ‏موسما‏  ‏احتفاليا‏ ‏للعذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏تأتي‏ ‏أشد‏ ‏ازدحاما‏  ‏وتنسيقا‏ ‏لتصبح‏ ‏من‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏التجمعات‏ ‏الوطنية‏ ‏وملتقيات‏ ‏المحبة‏  ‏التلقائية‏ ‏والسلام‏,‏كما‏ ‏عبر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بسنتي‏  ‏أسقف‏ ‏حلوان‏ ‏والمعصرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حديث‏ ‏تليفزيوني‏ ‏سابق‏.‏
وقد‏ ‏قاربنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نودع‏ ‏بقايا‏ ‏تراث‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الاحتفالات‏ ‏من‏  ‏الأهازيج‏ ‏والأناشيد‏ ‏التلقائية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يدندنون‏ ‏بها‏ ‏في‏ ‏مواكبهم‏  ‏الخاصة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إيقاعات‏ ‏الطبول‏ ‏والدفوف‏ ‏والمزمار‏  ‏الصعيدي‏...‏هذا‏ ‏التراث‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يحاول‏ ‏الكثيرون‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتاب‏  ‏والمؤرخين‏ ‏الزائرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏اكتشافه‏ ‏ومعايشته‏  ‏وتسجيل‏ ‏ملامحه‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏التراث‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏المصري‏.‏
لازلنا‏ ‏نحتفظ‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذاكرتنا‏ ‏بإحداها‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نردد‏ ‏ونحن‏ ‏في‏  ‏الطريق‏ ‏الصاعد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏رشوا‏ ‏الورد‏ ‏يا‏ ‏صبايا‏...‏رشوا‏  ‏الورد‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الياسمين‏...‏رشوا‏ ‏الورد‏ ‏وغنوا‏ ‏معانا‏ ‏دي‏ ‏العدرة‏  ‏زمانها‏ ‏جايا‏...‏يا‏ ‏موالي‏ ‏ساعدوني‏ ‏في‏ ‏مديح‏ ‏مريم‏  ‏دعوني‏...‏وانشدوا‏ ‏الأوزان‏ ‏تعظم‏ ‏في‏ ‏البتول‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العيون‏  ‏ومازالت‏ ‏أصداء‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التراث‏ ‏الشعبي‏ ‏تسمو‏ ‏لتضيف‏ ‏ملمسا‏ ‏ناعما‏  ‏للاحتفالات‏ ‏الدينية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تدعمها‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏العلاقة‏ ‏الخالدة‏ ‏التي‏  ‏ربطت‏ ‏بين‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏وشعب‏ ‏مصر‏.‏
وحتي‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏الأربعينيات‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يروي‏ ‏أهالي‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏من‏ ‏كبار‏  ‏السن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الصعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مغارة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بديرها‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏  ‏تلك‏ ‏المنحوتة‏ ‏الصخرية‏ ‏الطبيعية‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏يرجع‏ ‏تاريخها‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏عام‏ 2500‏ق‏.‏م‏ ‏بالغ‏ ‏الصعوبة‏.‏ورغم‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أهالي‏ ‏المنطقة‏  ‏يصعدون‏ ‏للصلاة‏ ‏وممارسة‏ ‏طقس‏ ‏معمودية‏ ‏الأطفال‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏خلال‏  ‏الموسم‏ ‏الاحتفالي‏.‏
وقتئذ‏ ‏تحرك‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏حبرية‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏  ‏أسيوط‏ ‏لتمتد‏ ‏يد‏ ‏العمران‏ ‏تدريجيا‏ ‏ومرحليا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1962 ‏زار‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏  ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏وبارك‏ ‏شعبها‏ ‏في‏ ‏المراحل‏ ‏التمهيدية‏ ‏الأولي‏  ‏للتعمير‏.‏
زوار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وشهادتهم
فيض‏ ‏من‏ ‏الهدوء‏ ‏والسكينة‏ ‏كانا‏ ‏يغمران‏ ‏مغارة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏  ‏عند‏ ‏زيارتنا‏ ‏مؤخرا‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏الموسم‏ ‏الاحتفالي‏...‏فيما‏ ‏استسلمت‏  ‏لإغفاءة‏ ‏رقيقة‏ ‏وجدت‏ ‏قبالتي‏ ‏وفدا‏ ‏زائرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏أسيوط‏  ‏بينهم‏ ‏البروفسير‏ ‏أنجيلاويكتون‏ ‏من‏ ‏لندن‏ ‏قالت‏:‏كنت‏ ‏أعتقد‏  ‏وأنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏الممتد‏ ‏صعودا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أمامي‏ ‏قصرا‏ ‏ضخما‏ ‏يشرف‏  ‏علي‏ ‏الوادي‏ ‏المنبسط‏ ‏الأخضر‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏أكن‏ ‏أتوقع‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏مغارة‏  ‏يحتضنها‏ ‏الجبل‏...‏قالت‏:‏أنا‏ ‏أشعر‏ ‏بالسعادة‏ ‏لأني‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏مكان‏ ‏قديم‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏ومقدس‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏جانبها‏ ‏تعتقد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏علاقة‏  ‏ما‏ ‏بين‏ ‏مجئ‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏للمكان‏ ‏وإشاعة‏ ‏مناخ‏ ‏من‏  ‏الهدوء‏ ‏والسلام‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يشعر‏ ‏بهما‏ ‏الزائر‏.‏
جذبتني‏ ‏الرغبة‏ ‏للجلوس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الشماس‏ ‏باسل‏ ‏المسئول‏ ‏الإعلامي‏  ‏للدير‏ ‏لأتصفح‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الوريقات‏ ‏من‏ ‏السجل‏ ‏الضخم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يضم‏  ‏شهادات‏ ‏زوار‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنحاء‏  ‏العالم‏.‏قال‏:‏عندما‏ ‏نتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الزوار‏ ‏الرسميين‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏نذكر‏  ‏بالشكر‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الجهات‏ ‏والأجهزة‏ ‏المحلية‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏رأسها‏ ‏محافظة‏  ‏أسيوط‏ ‏وجامعتا‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏والأزهر‏ ‏لوضعهما‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بجبل‏  ‏أسيوط‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏برامج‏ ‏الزيارات‏ ‏الرسمية‏ ‏سواء‏ ‏للوزراء‏ ‏أو‏  ‏السفراء‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الهيئات‏ ‏والوفود‏ ‏الجامعية‏ ‏الطلابية‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكليات‏  ‏المختلفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏إطار‏ ‏برنامج‏ ‏التبادل‏ ‏الطلابي‏ ‏فيأتي‏ ‏لدينا‏  ‏مجموعات‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلاب‏ ‏جامعات‏ ‏سورية‏ ‏واليمن‏ ‏إضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ضيوف‏  ‏المؤتمرات‏ ‏العلمية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقيمها‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏والأساتذة‏  ‏الزائرين‏ ‏والمناقشين‏ ‏للرسائل‏ ‏العلمية‏ ‏والأبحاث‏ ‏بالجامعة‏  ‏وأبرزهم‏ ‏كما‏ ‏تشير‏ ‏السجلات‏ ‏وفود‏ ‏أساتذة‏ ‏وطلبة‏ ‏كلية‏ ‏الطب‏.‏
وتوضح‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏الوفود‏ ‏الزائرة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏وفود‏ ‏فرنسا‏ ‏وألمانيا‏  ‏ثم‏ ‏إيطاليا‏ ‏والجيل‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏المهاجرين‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏بالولايات‏  ‏المتحدة‏ ‏وأستراليا‏ ‏وأكثر‏ ‏رحلاتهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏مواسم‏ ‏الربيع‏  ‏والخريف‏...‏ومجموعات‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏أفريقيا‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏إثيوبيا‏ ‏والتي‏  ‏تربطها‏ ‏بكنيستنا‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏علاقات‏ ‏وطيدة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يقضون‏  ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏للتفرغ‏ ‏للعبادة‏ ‏والصلاة‏.‏
هذا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جانب‏ ‏الباحثين‏ ‏المتخصصين‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏الدراسات‏  ‏التاريخية‏ ‏والأثرية‏ ‏والذين‏ ‏يأتون‏ ‏مدعمين‏ ‏بالخرائط‏ ‏والكتيبات‏  ‏عن‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏وتراثها‏ ‏ويحققونه‏ ‏بالزيارة‏.‏
في‏ 19 / 4 / 2006 ‏جاء‏ ‏د‏.‏فيكتور‏ ‏ميشين‏ ‏برفقة‏ ‏د‏.‏يوري‏  ‏ديفيدون‏ ‏من‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏الجامعات‏ ‏الروسية‏ ‏كتبا‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏شهادتهما‏ ‏أن‏  ‏هذا‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏مقدس‏ ‏وهادئ‏ ‏وأنهما‏ ‏تمتعا‏ ‏بالزيارة‏ ‏وغمرهما‏  ‏إحساس‏ ‏بالسلام‏.‏
في‏ 3 / 5 / 2006 ‏زار‏ ‏الموضع‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏هيجمون‏  ‏يوحنا‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏الروسية‏ ‏ورئيس‏ ‏لأحد‏  ‏الأديرة‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏إن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏رابطة‏ ‏روحية‏ ‏بين‏ ‏القديس‏ (‏إيرنارخ‏)  ‏أب‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرأسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏روسيا‏ ‏والحياة‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏للقديس‏  ‏وذكر‏:‏أن‏ ‏لديهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏موكب‏ ‏احتفال‏ ‏يشابه‏ ‏المواكب‏  ‏الاحتفالية‏ ‏للقديسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏.‏
لأول‏ ‏مرة‏:‏
وفق‏ ‏الشهادات‏ ‏المسجلة‏ ‏لأول‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏يشهد‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏احتفالات‏  ‏العام‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏حضورا‏ ‏إعلاميا‏ ‏مكثفا‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏للقنوات‏  ‏الإعلامية‏ ‏الفرنسية‏ ‏والألمانية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏اعتادت‏ ‏التغطية‏ ‏سنويا‏  ‏بل‏ ‏من‏ ‏القنوات‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏الرسمية‏.‏
أول‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏إعلامية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏من‏ ‏إذاعة‏ ‏شمال‏ ‏الصعيد‏ ‏والذي‏  ‏يستحق‏ ‏التسجيل‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لأول‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإذاعات‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏تبرز‏  ‏شهادات‏ ‏زوار‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏والمسلمين‏ ‏حول‏  ‏الظواهر‏ ‏النورانية‏ ‏لكنائس‏ ‏أسيوط‏.‏
في‏ ‏القناة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏حظي‏ ‏تصوير‏ ‏الدورة‏ ‏الاحتفالية‏ ‏باهتمام‏  ‏واسع‏ ‏والأكثر‏ ‏إثارة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكاميرات‏ ‏دخلت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المغارة‏  ‏لتصوير‏ ‏صفوف‏ ‏الشمامسة‏ ‏والكهنة‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏الإعداد‏ ‏لترتيب‏ ‏الموكب‏  ‏حيث‏ ‏أظهروا‏ ‏انبهارهم‏ ‏بمتابعة‏ ‏التفاصيل‏ ‏بدقة
في‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مسبوق‏ ‏للتليفزيون‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏معد‏ ‏البرنامج‏ ‏تسجيلا‏  ‏قصيرا‏ ‏نادرا‏ ‏لكلمة‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏أسيوط‏  ‏والذي‏ ‏قلما‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏إعلاميا‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏عقب‏ ‏في‏ ‏هدوء‏  ‏بالقول‏:‏المطران‏ ‏اللي‏ ‏عندكوا‏ ‏إعلامي‏ ‏ممتاز‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏طراز‏  ‏نادر‏.‏
في‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏التالي‏ ‏وصلت‏ ‏كاميرات‏ ‏القناة‏ ‏الثانية‏,‏رغم‏ ‏الزحام‏  ‏الشديد‏ ‏وتكدث‏ ‏المحاور‏ ‏المرورية‏ ‏ووصولهم‏ ‏بصعوبة‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏المكان‏.‏
وهذا‏ ‏يذكرنا‏ -‏الحديث‏ ‏للمسئول‏ ‏الإعلامي‏ ‏للدير‏- ‏بزيارة‏ ‏شخصية‏  ‏إعلامية‏ ‏مصرية‏ ‏احتفظ‏ ‏لها‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بخصوصية‏ ‏الزيارة‏ ‏جاءت‏ ‏مع‏  ‏صديقتها‏ ‏لتقول‏:‏أنا‏ ‏نفسي‏ ‏أشوف‏ ‏العدرة‏ ‏فقالت‏ ‏لها‏ ‏صديقتها‏  ‏أنا‏ ‏رايحة‏ ‏لزيارة‏ ‏ديرالعذراء‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏وجاءت‏ ‏معها‏ ‏لتقف‏  ‏وسط‏ ‏الجموع‏ ‏وتأثرت‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏برؤيتها‏ ‏الموكب‏ ‏الاحتفالي‏ ‏وطلبت‏  ‏التعرف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏والقمة‏ ‏الوحيدة‏ ‏للدير‏.‏
الإعلام‏ ‏الألماني
إنجو‏ ‏إشبن‏ ‏شايت‏ Ingo Espenschiet (‏إعلامي‏ ‏ألماني‏) ‏يشارك‏ ‏بصفته‏  ‏إعلاميا‏ ‏ومصورا‏ ‏محترفا‏ ‏في‏ ‏إعداد‏ ‏موسوعة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏  ‏القبطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏مع‏ ‏البروفسير‏ ‏رشتر‏ Reshtor ‏الألماني‏  ‏المتخصص‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدراسات‏ ‏القبطية‏.‏طلب‏ ‏الإعلامي‏ ‏المشارك‏ ‏أن‏  ‏يستضيفه‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏لعدة‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏التقط‏ ‏خلالها‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏هائلة‏ ‏من‏  ‏الصور‏ ‏للموكب‏ ‏الاحتفالي‏ ‏للعذراء‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏وسجل‏ ‏شهادة‏  ‏معبرة‏ ‏قال‏ ‏فيها‏:‏نحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏ألمانيا‏ ‏نعيش‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏مختلفة‏ ‏تماما‏  ‏ربما‏ ‏يراها‏ ‏الكثيرون‏ ‏قمة‏ ‏الرفاهية‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏نموذج‏ ‏حي‏  ‏للحضارة‏ ‏والثقافة‏ ‏الغربية‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏رأيت‏ ‏شيئا‏ (‏خارج‏  ‏المنافسة‏) ‏قال‏ ‏بصفتي‏ ‏صحفيا‏ ‏محترفا‏ ‏وزرت‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يزيد‏ ‏علي‏  ‏أربعين‏ ‏دولة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏ورأيت‏ ‏مشاهد‏ ‏بديعة‏,‏كل‏  ‏ينافس‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏لأول‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏شعرت‏ ‏لأول‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏كأنني‏  ‏فوق‏ ‏العالم‏,‏وعلق‏ ‏بالقول‏ ‏للوقت‏ ‏فهمت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏راسخة‏  ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏تنتزع‏ ‏من‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏البسطاء‏ ‏يحملون‏ ‏إيمانا‏ ‏قويا‏  ‏من‏ ‏المستحيل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنتزعه‏ ‏من‏ ‏وجدانهم‏...‏
بول‏ ‏بيري‏ ‏كاتب‏ ‏أمريكي‏ ‏شهير‏ ‏تذكر‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏سجلات‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أنه‏  ‏قدم‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتابات‏ ‏حول‏ ‏الظواهر‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏بكنائس‏  ‏أسيوط‏,‏وقد‏ ‏ساهم‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏للشبكة‏ ‏الوطنية‏ ‏العلمية‏  ‏للمحترفين‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏المستويات‏ ‏بالولايات‏ ‏المتحدة‏ ‏التي‏  ‏تهتم‏ ‏بمجالات‏ ‏الجغرافيا‏ ‏وتسجل‏ ‏المشاهد‏ ‏الجغرافية‏ ‏ذات‏  ‏المضمون‏ ‏العلمي‏ ‏والتاريخي‏ ‏معا‏. ‏

================================================== =================
للحديث لذى أجراه متجلى ولمزيد من المعلومات أتصل بالهيئة القبطية الأمريكية *


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*
ظهور العذارء مريم والرب يسوع والقديسين للمسلمين ليعلنوا الإيمان المسيحى
التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 
شهر يناير سنة 2005م قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) 
برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 
وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة
العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا
بالتفصيل :
في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى  سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول  كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً  باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك  العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في  صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه  الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي  وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر
العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 
قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله  رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن  ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا  السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر  بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا  بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق  السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ  وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية  خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة  فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر  الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على  الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل  الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون  بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة  الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما  المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع  أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

تعليق وتأمل :
إذا كان الإله الحقيقى هو باعث الحياة فلا شك أن الشيطان هو ملك الموت وفى  يوحنا 11:25 قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بى ولو مات  فسيحيا " .. أى أنه الحياة وباعثها من الموت فهو القيامة , وقال أيضا : "  اما انا (المسيح) فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل " 
أما محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية والذين يؤمنون به فنجد نصا فى سورة  الزمر39 الله إلاه محمد يقول له "لأنك ميت وأنهم ميتون" لهذا راح محمد يقتل  هو وأتباعه وكسرو وصية من الوصايا العشر التى أعطاها ايلوهيم الإله  الحقيقى إلى موسى وهى .. لا تقتل 
وفى المعجزة السابقة الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم يشرق شمسه على الأشرارا  والأبرار يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولكن اتباع الإله الشيطانى يريد أن يبتلع  الجميع يسرق ويقتل ويغتصب .. الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم أعطى الرجل السعودى  المسلم طفلاً لأنه كان رجلا صادقا وأمينا ووعد وعدا وأراد أن يفى به ويعطى  السائق 20000 دولار امريكى وهو مبلغ كبير لم يكن يحلم به هذا السائق , ولكن  الله الشيطانى أراد أن يبتلع حق العذراء مريم فوسوس فى أذن جماعته  الإسلامية بأن يسرق حق دير صيدنايا وحق السيدة العذراء فى نذرها , ولأن هذا  الرجل كان محباً وأميناً فأخذ حياته الشيطان ولكن الرب يسوع أرجع حياته  وأخاطت العذراء الجروح وبقى غرزتين أكملهمات بنى البشر ليقف العقل والعلم  مندهشا مبهورا لا يستطيع التفسير أو حتى التأويل أيها المسلمون إن إلهنا  إله أحياء أما الله إلهكم فإله أموات لأن رسولكم ميت وأنتم أيضاً ميتون .
أيتها السيدة العذراء طوباكى أيتها العظيمة بين النساء لقد نشرت اسم أبنك  بين الشعوب بقوة فى هذه الأيام .. وهذا الرجل السعودى المسلم أعتنق  المسيحية ويعيش فى أمريكا هو وعائلته 
المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب 
نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضية

http://f21.parsimony.net/forum37811/messages/33375.htm 
************************************************** ******************************
الأقبــــــــــــــــاط ودير صدنايا 
ذكرت المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى (1) أن هناك ميمراًُ برقم الميمر 13كتب فى  كتاب السيدة الطاهرة العذراء مريم والدة الإله مخلص العالم ما نصه : "  الميمر الثالث عشر : أيقونة السيدة العذراء صيدنايا وضعه القديس الأنبا  كيرلس أسقف أورشليم - يقرا فى 10 توت " .
والأيقونة التى أشتهرت خلال التاريخ موجودة فى دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركى  العام ( الصورة المقابلة دير صيدنايا البطريركى الذى لأخوتنا السريان  الأرثوذكس ). ويروي المؤرخون أن الإمبراطور البيزنطي يوستنيانوس الأول  عندما أراد الدفاع عن بلاده ضد الفرس ، مر بطريقه عبر سوريا فوصل صحرائها  فى هذه المنطقة حيث عسكر الجند مع خيولهم و معداتهم ولكن ما لبث أن فتك بهم  العطش نظراً لقلة المياه ولكن ظهرت له السيدة العذراء وأرشدته إلى ينبوع  مياه أنقذته هو وجنوده من الموت عطشاً وطلب منها أن يصنع شيئاً فقالت له  أبنى مكاناًَ لأبنى , ثم ظهرت له فى حلم مرة أخرى وأرشدته عن شكل البناء . 

أيقونة الشاغورة أشهر أيقونة فى العالم :
ويوجد في دير ثيدنايا أيقونة السيدة العذراء، ويؤكد أخوتنا السريان أنها  إحدى النسخ الأصلية للأيقونات الأربع التي رسمت بيد الرسول لوقا البشير حيث  ذكر التقليد أنه كان رساما وأسم هذه الأيقونة باللغة السريانية " شاهورة  أو شاغورة " التى تعنى " المعروفة و الذائعة الصيت " ومنها جاءت الكلمة  العربية " الشهيرة أو المشهورة " حيث أن اللغة العربية أخذت كثير من اللغات  الأخرى , ويحتوى الدير أيضا على أيقونات أخرى للسيدة العذراء أو غيرها  يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس و السادس والسابع بعد ميلاد المسيح.
ولم تكن هذه الأيقونة موجودة وقت بناء الدير و يروى أن راهباً ربما كان  يونانيا ًجاء زائراً الأماكن المقدسة في أورشليم، فمر بسوريا و بات ليلته  في دير صيدناي ا. فكلفته رئيسة الدير فى هذا الوقت بان يشترى لها من  المدنية المقدسة أيقونة جميلة و نفيسة للعذراء مريم . فلما و صل الراهب إلى  فلسطين نفذ إرادة الرئيسة. وبرجوعه اصطحب معه الأيقونة المطلوبة . و في  طريق عودته فوجئ مع كل القافلة بهجوم وحوش ضارية ثم بلصوص قتلة، وكان إبان  هذه الأخطار الهائلة يستنجد دوماً بحماية العذراء وهو يحمل أيقونتها  العجائبية . فنجا من تلك الأخطار مع كل مرافقيه.
ولما وصل إلى الدير طمع فى الإحتفاظ بالأيقونة عندما رأى قوتها العجيبة فى  طريق رجوعه ، فقال للرئيسة : " اننى لم أتمكن من شراء الأيقونة المطلوبة "  ... ولكنه عندما هم في الصباح بالسفر إلى بلاده، شر بأن قوة غير منظورة  تحول دون خروجه من باب الدير. وبعد عدة محاولات فاشلة عرف أن الرب قصد كل  هذا حتى تكون هذه الأيقونة سبب بركة لهذه البلاد ولم ير أبداً من تسليم  الأيقونة إلى الرئيسة معترفاً لها بأنه كان يريد الاحتفاظ بالصورة  العجائبية التي كانت سبباً لنجاته من الموت المحتم . وهكذا بقيت تلك  الأيقونة المقدسة في الدير منذ ذلك الزمن إلى يومنا هذا لتبارك السيدة  العذراء من خلال من يقصدها كل محتاج إلى معونة أو من فى ضيقة أو شدة أو مرض  أو حتى لمجرد البركة .. وهكذا أيها القارئ العزيز لا يترك الرب نفسه بلا  شاهد . 
************
المــــــــــــــــــراجع 
(1) أيريس حبيب المصرى - قصة الكنيسة القبطية - طبعة 1998 - مكتبة كنيسة مار جرجس بأسبورتنج - أسكندرية - الجزء الخامس ص 61 *


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

السيدة العذراء مريم تقول لفريدة الزمر المذيعة المشهورة وعضوة بمجلس الشعب المصرى : " روحوا لدير العدرا بجبل اسيوط " 

كلك أمجاد يا أسيوط مدينة الرب يسوع , لقد مشى على ترابك المقدس رب المجد  وأمه القديسة العذراء مريم سيدة الطهر والعفاف , لقد كرمك الرب الإله يا  مدينة أسيوط وجعل فيك المذبح الثانى الذى سمح به فى وسط أرض مصر , لقد  سمعنا عن نضالك يا مدينة الرب حينما داس أقدام الأمن ذخائرك المقدسة حينما  أكتشفتم جسد القديس الأسقف أبو جرج الذى ذبحه المسلمون , وسمعنا عن  الظهورات العجائبية للقديسة العذراء مريم , واليوم نرى من خلال الصور قصة  المعجزة الفريدة التى حدثت لحفيدة مذيعة مشهورة هى حفيد فريدة الزمر 
وحفيد السيدة فريدة الزمر طفل لم يتجاوز سن المراهقة أصيب بمرض السرطان فى  المخ وذهبوا إلى كبار الأطباء لعلاجه ولكن هز الأطباء رؤوسهم عجزاً ولم  يفلح معه دواء أو علاج وأخيراً وصل الى مراحلة الأخيرة وأعطاه الأطباء مده  من الزمن سيموت بعدها وفقد جميع أهله الأمل فى شفاءه فقد باتت أيامه فى  الأرض معدودة وبينما الأسرة كلها تتجرع مرارة الحزن ودموعهم لا تجف حيث  يرون الولد يذبل يوما بعد يوم .
وحينما أنسدت فى وجوههم أبواب القدرة الإنسانية حتى تظهر قوة إله المسيحية  ويرى الجميع قدرته وفى وسط همومهم زارتهم أحدىالصديقات المسيحيات وحسب  إيمانها نصحتهم بالتشفع بالسيدة العذراء خاصة وأن صيامها قد بدأ وأعطتهم  صورة لتجليات العذراء فى أسيوط وفى وسط خضم الألام أخذوا الصورة ووضعوها  تحت رأس الأبن المريض حيث يوجد مكان السرطان ونامت الأسرة كلها ليلتها حول  فراش الأبن المريض ومن بينهم السيدة فريدة الزمر وأثناء الليل أستيقظوا  فجأة على سيدة (السيدة العذراء ) وهى تقلب رأس الولد النائم و تحركها 
قامت فريدة جده الولد المريض و أمة مفزوعتان نحو تلك السيدة و إذ بمفاجأة  أخرى تنتظرهم أذ براهب يرتدى جلباب أسود واقف بجوار السيدة يقول لهم :  "متخافوش لو عايزين ولدكم يخف سيبوا العدرا تعمللوا العملية " 

و وقع رعب شديد على الجميع و اذ بالسيدة العذراء تخرج معدات جراحية و تقوم  بعمل العملية الجراحية فى رأس الولد و بعد انتهاءها نظرت الى الأم و الجدة  وقالت لهم : " روحوا لدير العدرا فى جبل أسيوط , ثم أختفت هى و الراهب الذى  معها "
و فى الصباح أستيقظوا جميعا و قد أعتقدوا أن ما رأوه بالأمس كان حلما الا  أن بقعة دم كبيرة كانت توجد أسفل رأس الأبن المريض لكن بلا أثر للجراحة على  الأطلاق و كانت المعجزة قام المريض الذى كان يحتضر معافى بلا أى الم أو  مرض و اثبتت التحاليل و الفحوصات و المسح الذرى أن هذا الابن معافى تماما و  غير مصاب بأى أورام سرطانية فى أى جزء من جسده 
و بعد التأكد من صدق المعجزة قررت فريدة الزمر هى و العائلة أنت تحقق طلب  السيدة العذراء وبالفعل توجهت هى و أسرتها الكبيرة يوم الثلاثاء (ثالث ايام  الصوم المقدس) الى جبل أسيوط حيث يقبع دير السيدة العذراء العامر و وقفت  أمام باب الكنيسة الأثرية منتظرة الموكب اليومى للعذراء (الدورة) الذى يخرج  فيه نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل و ما أن مر مطران أسيوط الأنبا ميخائيل من  أمامها حتى صاحت فريدة وهى تبكى : " هو دا الراجل اللى ظهر مع العدرا هو دا  الراجل اللى ظهر مع العدرا .. هو دا الرجل اللى ظهر مع العدرا .. " 
ووسط حيرة الحشود البشرية أسرعت فريدة الزمر نحو الأنبا ميخائيل وأمسكت يده  بشدة وقبلتها حاول الانبا ميخائيل التنكر من أنه لم يظهر الا أنها أصرت  أنه هو فعلا الذى ظهر فى منزلها مع أم النور وتحت أصرارها أقر المطران  بالواقعة و اخذها هى واسرتها الى مقره الخاص فى الدير 
وداخل مقر للأنبا ميخائيل كان لقاءه مع السيدة فريدة الزمر و عائلتها  وأخبرها مرارا أن العذراء هى التى صنعت لها المعجزة و أنه لم يفعل شيئا وفى  النهاية سألها : " أنت دلوقت بتحبى المسيح ولا العدرا " ؟؟ فأجابت :أنا  بحب الأتنين أكتر من بعض !! 
فأعطاها الأنبا ميخائيل تمثال كبير للسيد المسيح و آخر للسيدة العذراء  وأوصاها بأن تضعهما فى مكان بارز بحيث يراهما كل من يدخل بيتها فوعدته بذلك  كما أهداها 2 سى دى تشمل ظهورات السيدة 
العذراء على قباب لكنيسة المرقسية فى أسيوط وكذلك دير جبل أسيوط عامى 2000 و  2001 فقبلتهما بفرح عظيم و كانت تنوى نشر معجزتها فى جريدة وطنى الا أن  الحبر الجليل رفض رفضا باتا و طلب منها ان تكتب المعجزة بخط يدها وتودعها  بمكتبة الدير و كفى عظيمة هى أعمال الله فى قديسيه

************************************************** *****************************
والبيانات التالية أوردتها آم كوم عن الوظائف الحالية التى تشغلها السيدة  فريدة الزمر التى تجعل لها مكانه مرموقة فى وسط المجتمع المصرى لما أدت  لمصر من خدمات خلال المناصب التى تقلدتها فى تاريخها الوظيفى 

اتحاد الاذاعة و التلفزيون :رئيساًللعلاقات الدولية برئاسة اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون
الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي :عضو الحزبالوطني الديمقراطي
مجلس الشعب :عضو مجلس الشعب
الوظيفة الحالية
2003م رئيساً للعلاقات الدولية برئاسة اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون -مصر
2003 م عضو الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي- مصر
2004 م عضو مجلس الشعب - مصر
2004 نائب عن محافظة الجيزة الدائرة الثامنة ومقرها قسم شرطة كرداسة - مصر
************************************************** ****************************


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ظهور أطياف وأجسام نورانية فوق العديد من قباب الكنائس القبطية وفى سماء القاهرة كلها 

--- * فى 22/12/2009م تعدد أماكن ظهور العذراء وأجسام نورانية وومضات ضوئية  فوق بعض الكنائس وفى سماء القاهرة : السيده العدراء تظهر في سماء القاهره  في كنايْس شبرا وطوسون والمطريه والزيتون والطالبيه والعمرانية وكنائس أخرى  - الآلاف يتجمعون بشارع شبرا لمُعاينة الظواهر الروحية.. الحمام النورانى  يسبح فى سماء القاهرة بالقرب من كنيسة العذراء بمسرة - قناة الحياة أذاعت  خبر ظهور العزراء فى مسرة - وظهورات فى سماء القاهرة كلها وقالت شاهدة عيان  : انا ساكنة فى منطقة ابراج كتيرة بس شفت السماء منورة بطريقة عجيبة  ودلوقتى ظلمت , وقالت أخرى فى منطقة أخرى : انا شفت السماء كلها منورة جدا -  ابونا عبد المسيح جة على قناة الحياة وقال ان العدراء ظهرت على قباب 9  كنائس بتوع شبرا والمذيع بيقول الناس بتجرى فى كل اتجاة والشوارع زحمة
وقد احتشد ألأقباط في 20 كنيسة منها 17 واحدة بالقاهرة وحدها، مؤكدين  ظهورها في نفس الوقت بأكثر من كنيسة، وهذه الأماكن هي: "حدائق القبة،  الزيتون، مصر القديمة، عزبة النخل، المنيل، فيصل، العمرانية، شبرا "مسرة"،  عين شمس، مهمشة، المرج، عزبة النخل، الفجالة، 6 أكتوبر، الظاهر، إمبابة،  الوراق ، القليوبية، المنيا، أسيوط. 
وأكد شهود عيان ظهور العذراء، بهيئات مختلفة بعد الساعة الحادية من عشرة  مساء وحتى الثالثة من صباح الأربعاء22/12 - 23/12/2009م وقد احتشد الآلاف-  خصوصا في منطقتي شبرا وفيصل مما أدي لعرقلة المرور تمامًا في كلا المنطقتين  
فوق القباب بصوا وشوفوا الست العدرا منورا واقفة بتطل ست الكل الست العدر الجوهرة
************************************************** ************************************************** *********************
ظهور طيور نورانية فوق كنيسة العذراء بمسرة 
الأقباط المحتشدون قالوا إنها تجلت فى السماء على هيئة نور واضح .. أنباء عن ظهور العذراء فى كنيسة بشبرا 
اليوم السابع الثلاثاء، 22 ديسمبر 2009 - 20:02 
أنباء عن ظهور العذراء فى كنيسة بشبرا كتب جمال جرجس ورحمة رمضان تجمع  المئات من المسيحيين، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام كنيسة بمنطقة مسرة بضاحية  شبرا بمحافظة القاهرة لمشاهدة ما اعتبروه ظهوراً للسيدة مريم العذراء فى  السماء فوق الكنيسة مباشرة، وقال شهود عيان إنهم شاهدوا نوراً يشبه الطير  يحلق فوق قبة الكنيسة. انطلقت الزغاريد والهتافات من المسحيين والمسلمين من  أهالى شبرا الذين تزايدت أعدادهم أمام الكنيسة، وردد المحتشدون هتافاً  واحداً: "شالله يا عدرا"، وتعالت صرخاتهم فرحاً وسروراً بظهور النور،  وأكدوا أنهم سيبيتون فى مكانهم حتى تظهر السيدة العذراء كما ظهرت فى كنيسة  الوراق لأنهم يتوقعون، على حد قولهم، استمرار ظهورها. 
*******************************************
١٠٠ ألف يقضون ليلتهم فى الشوارع انتظاراً لـ«رؤية العذراء» 

المصرى اليوم كتب عمرو بيومى ٢٤/ ١٢/ ٢٠٠٩ تصوير- محمد حسام الدين
آلاف من الأقباط والمسلمين ينتظرون ظهور العذراء فى مسرة بمنطقة شبرا قضى  عشرات الآلاف من الأقباط والمسلمين ليلتهم أمس الأول فى شوارع القاهرة  الكبرى، انتظارا لظهور العذراء، بعد انتشار أخبار بهذا الشأن بشكل متزامن  فى العديد من أماكن القاهرة الكبرى. كانت أضواء وامضة وسريعة قد ظهرت فى  سماء القاهرة، فتجمعت أعداد غفيرة من الناس، اعتقادا منهم بأنها كائنات  نورانية تسبق ظهور السيدة العذراء. وشملت التجمعات مناطق كنائس العذراء  بـ«الزيتون وعين شمس وعزبة النخل ومهمشة والمرج والفجالة ومسرة و٦ أكتوبر  والعمرانية وإمبابة والقليوبية». فى مسرة تجمع ما يقرب من ٥٠ ألف شخص بشارع  شبرا فى المنطقة المحيطة بكنيسة العذراء مريم مسرة، وظلوا يرددون تراتيل  مسيحية تقول «السلام لك يا مريم». وفى الزيتون لم يختلف الأمر، وإن زادت  التجمعات ووصلت لما يقرب من مائة ألف شخص، ظلوا حتى الصباح ينتظرون ظهور  «أم السيد المسيح». ونتج عن الزحام الشديد حدوث العديد من حالات الإغماء  والتحرشات الجنسية، بجانب بعض الإصابات، نتيجة التدافع بعد اشتعال النار فى  إحدى السيارات الموجودة بشارع مسرة. ورصدت «المصرى اليوم» الظاهرة فى شبرا  والزيتون التى لم تتعد تحرك إحدى السحب، أو ظهور ضوء مفاجئ وسريع جداً فى  السماء أشبه بضوء الليزر، ولكن قلوب البسطاء المتعلقة بأمل رؤية العذراء  دفعتهم إلى الهتاف والتصديق بأنها كائنات نورانية. وحضرت عشرات العربات من  قوات الدفاع المدنى والأمن المركزى وأوناش المرور، فى محاولة للسيطرة على  الجماهير، كما تجمع باعة الترمس والفشار والمراجيح فى مناطق التجمعات،  وكونوا ما يشبه المولد. وربط البعض بين ما تردد عن ظهور العذراء فى الزيتون  عام ١٩٦٨ حتى عام ١٩٧١، وما صاحبها من أحداث انتهت بوفاة البابا كيرلس  السادس، وبين ما يحدث حاليا، معتبرين أنها إشارات ربانية بقرب خلو الكرسى  المرقسى ووفاة البابا شنودة الثالث. صرح الأنبا يوأنس، سكرتير البابا شنودة  الشخصى، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، بأن بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  يقوم حاليا بالاستماع إلى أقوال المشاهدين للظهور، وسوف يعلن اليوم خلال  عظته الأسبوعية رأيه النهائى فى الموضوع. 

************************************************
احتشاد المئات انتظارا لظهور العذراء فى "الزيتون"
اليوم السابع الثلاثاء، 22 ديسمبر 2009 
كتبت نورا فخرى - تصوير ياسر عبدالله 
احتشد المئات من الأقباط حول كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون، مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء لظهور ومضات ضوئية فى إشارة لظهور "العذراء مريم" كما ظهرت فى  كنيسة العذراء بالوراق منذ أيام. منذ قرابة الساعتين، أصيب شارعى طومانباى  وسليم الأول بحى الزيتون بشلل فى حركة المرور مما اضطر أصحاب السيارات  للتوجه للشوارع الجانبية بسبب تزايد الأعداد لرؤية "العذراء" مرددين ترانيم  مسيحية ومصلين لتلبية رغبتهم فى رؤيتها والنظر إليها. وقال المحتشدون إنهم  لن يرحلوا من حول شوارع الكنيسة حتى يروا العذراء، وافترشوا الأرصفة  المجاورة للكنيسة، بينما قام رجال الكنيسة بغلق جميع الأبواب لتأدية  الصلوات الخاصة لما اعتبروه حدثاً تاريخياً. يذكر أن عديدا من الأقباط  أشاروا إلى ظهور السيدة العذراء فى ثمانى مناطق مختلفة ، كانت أولها منطقة  الوراق ثم مصر القديمة ، مسرة ، المنيل ، صفط اللبن ، عزبة النخل ، شبرا ،  وأخيرا فى منطقة الزيتون
********************************
هالة نور تظهر أعلي 10 كنائس للسيدة العذراء بمناطق مختلفة 
كتب: مايكل فار س - خاص الأقباط متحدون نشر الخبر فى 22/12/2009م 
كانت الحياة مستمرة حتي الساعة السابعة بشبرا مصر، وبعدها توقف كل شيء،  توقفت العربات والناس ليأتي آلاف من البشر أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمسرة  التابعة لشبرا، حيث سمع الناس أن السيدة العذراء ظهرت، فتوافدت الآف من كل  بقاع القاهرة والجيزة والدقي والمهندسين ليتجمهروا أمام الكنيسة وشارع  شبرا. 
السيارات متوقفة والناس تنظر لأعلي ليروها مجددًا ما يقرب من 25 ألف مصري  قابعون ينتظرون من الساعة السابعة حتى فجر الأربعاء. ترانيم وتراتيل يرنمها  الخدام.. ما عليك إلا أن تسير بين آلاف الجماهير، حتى تسمع تسبيحات  وتمجيدات للسيدة العذراء، منها ما يُرتل بالقبطية. توجه "الأقباط متحدون"  هناك ليرصد تلك الحالة بعد ظهورات العذراء المتكررة بالوراق والحفظية  بشبرا. بداية.. سألنا القمص "يوحنا ميشيل" راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمسرة  والذي أكد أن تلك الآلاف جاءت بالسمع فقط ولم يروا ظهورًا، ولكن هذا  التجمهر جاء رغبة من الناس في رؤية السيدة العذراء بعد تأكيد ظهورها في  مناطق متفرقة.
وأضاف "جابي منير" في خدمة الرحلات بالكنيسة أنه جاءه اتصال بأن العذراء  ظهرت وعندما أتي وجدت هالة نور تذهب وتختفي في السحاب ونوه أن ذلك ليزر  أفراح وخاصة أن هناك من قال له إن هناك نورًا عند مدرسة التوفيقيةـ فقال لو  أنها العذراء لماذا هذا النورهناك وليس علي الكنيسة؟ حتي الآن الكنيسة لم  تؤكد الظهور بشكل رسمي، 
ولكن ماذا عن روايات شهود العيان: بداية.. نفي عماد جرجس تاجر من شبرا، ما  قاله الخادم مؤكدًا أن هالة النور تظهر خلف السحاب ذهابًا وإيابًا منذ  السابعة مساءًا مؤكدًا أن تلك الهالة ظهرت ورآها في نزلة كوبري أحمد بدوي  من كوبري 6 اكتوبر وظهرت أعلي كنيسة العذراء بعين شمس والعمرانية ومارجرجس  بالوكالة والعذراء في عياد بيك بشبرا، مؤكدًا أن أقاربه اتصلوا به ليؤكدوا  له ذلك. وأضاف نبيل شفيق من سكان الزاوية الحمراء أن هالة النور تحت السحاب  ظهرت أعلي كنيسة العذراء بالقصيرين بالزاوية وأقاربه اتصلوا به ليؤكدوا أن  الهالة ظهرت في عين شمس والمرج وعزبة النخل.
وجاءت سيدة من المهندسين خصيصًا لمشاهدة العذراء في شبرا. وهناك الكثيرون  من ذوي الأمراض جاءوا خصيصًا مترجين حدوث معجزة معهم والتقت "الأقباط  متحدون" بالمقدم رضا قنديل نائب مأمور روض الفرج بشبرا مؤكدًا أن قوات  الأمن كلها خرجت الساعة 8 مساءً لتوفير الأمن اللازم للتجمهر ويتم استدعاء  قوات إضافية لهذه الجماهير. 
مؤكدًا على حبه للسيدة العذراء وفي ابتسامة قال: "الناس زهقانة ومحتاجة حد يفرحها" وأنباء عن ظهورها 
*************************************

أنباء عن ظهور العذراء في 7 مناطق بالقاهرة والجيزة والقليوبية في وقت واحد  أمس الأول الشلل المروري يصيب المناطق المحيطة بـ «كنائس الظهور» 
جريدة الدستور الخميس- العدد 860- الإصدار الثانى - 7 محرم 1431 - 24 من  ديسمبر 2009 كتب- شريف الدواخلي وهاني سمير وطارق عباس: فجأة وبدون مقدمات  انطلقت أنباء ظهور العذراء في سماء القاهرة كالنار في الهشيم ،لكن المختلف  هذه المرة كان ما قيل عن ظهورها في أكثر من مكان في وقت واحد، فبحسب  تأكيدات الأقباط ظهرت العذراء في 7 كنائس بالقاهرة في الوقت نفسه مساء أمس  الأول جميعها تحمل اسم «السيدة العذراء» بمناطق حدائق القبة والزيتون ومصر  القديمة وعزبة النخل والمنيل وفيصل والعمرانية.. الغريب أن الأماكن السبعة  التي قال الأقباط إن العذراء ظهرت فيها بعيدة عن بعضها البعض إلا أن أكثر  التجمعات كانت في «مسرة» بشبرا، حيث احتشد قرابة 20 ألف قبطي ومسلم في شارع  شبرا لرؤية العذراء ورددوا «شا لله ياعدرا» مما أدي لتعطيل المرور بشكل  تام نظراً لإغلاق شارع شبرا تماماً.. كذلك تزايد عدد الأقباط في منطقة فيصل  وتحديداً في منطقة «الطوابق»، حيث صعد المئات إلي أسطح منازلهم لرؤية ما  قالوا إنه تجلٍ العذراء. وفي السياق نفسه، تسبب تكدس المواطنين في حدوث  اختناقات مرورية في مناطق الخصوص والمناطق المحيطة بها وذلك بعد تردد أنباء  ظهور العذراء في إحدي الكنائس في هيئة حمام أبيض وهالات نور وتوافد الآلاف  من الأقباط علي الكنيسة لمشاهدة الظهور وقال «سامح. ج» لـ «الدستور» إنه  يسكن في منطقة الخصوص وسمع من بعض الأشخاص هناك أنهم كانوا يقفون أمام  الكنيسة وشاهدوا حمامة بيضاء تحوم حول الكنيسة وأكدوا أن ذلك هو بداية  علامات ظهور العذراء وقاموا باستدعاء أقربائهم وزملائهم .. الشاب تامر الذي  يعمل حارساً لجراج بمسرة وأحد شعود العيان قال لـ «الدستور»: أنا مسيحي  لكن الضوء الذي رأه الكثيرون من قائدي السيارات مصدره قد يكون جهاز ليزر  لكنه ليس ظهوراً للعذراء مريم لأنني رأيت الظهور في الوراق وهذا ليس  ظهوراً، أما في الوراق فقد قل الإقبال علي الكنيسة مما أدي إلي حدوث  انفراجة مرورية بشارع الكورنيش الذي عاني من الشلل المروري مساء يوم السبت  الماضي وحتي الساعات الأولي من صباح الأحد بسبب نزوح الآلاف للكنيسة وهو ما  فسره القمص داود إبراهيم -راعي الكنيسة- حينها بأن التزاحم كان بسبب أجازة  الأقباط العاملين في القطاع الخاص يوم الأحد، وعلي الجانب الآخر امتنع  الشباب عن الغناء وقرع الطبول الذي استمر منذ قرابة الأسبوعين أمام كنيسة  السيدة العذراء بالوراق التي ظهرت فيها العذراء مريم منذ أيام واكتفوا  بالترتيل والترنيم للعذراء، بينما صلي عشرات الأقباط تسبحة شهر كهيك  المعروف بالشهر المريمي داخل الكنيسة وأشعل البعض الشموع أمام أيقونة  السيدة العذراء. 
************* 
حشود الأقباط تواصل تدفقها إلي الوراق بعد تأكيد البابا ظهور السيدة  العذراء شلل مروري في شبرا ومسرة وخلوصي.. والآلاف حول كنائس العذراء في  الهرم وفيصل وعزبة النخل 
الدستور السبت- العدد 862- الإصدار الثانى -9 محرم 1431 - 26 من ديسمبر 2009 كتب- هاني سمير: 
لليوم الخامس عشر علي التوالي تجمع آلاف الأقباط والمسلمين أمام كنيسة  العذراء بالوراق لمشاهدة ما يعتقدون أنها السيدة العذراء وشهد مساء أمس  الأول حتي الساعة الأولي من صباح أمس نزوح الآلاف إلي الكنيسة بعد يوم واحد  من تأكيد البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية  ظهور العذراء في عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية مساء  الأربعاء الماضي وفسر البعض التزاحم مساء يومي الخميس والسبت بسبب الأجازات  يومي الجمعة والأحد وهو ما تكرر بالفعل يوم الأحد الماضي حيث نزح إلي  الكنيسة أكثر من خمسين ألف شخص لرؤية العذراء مريم، وفي ذات السياق عادت  مجموعات من الشباب إلي الاحتفال أمام الكنيسة بقرع الطبول والرقص والغناء  وهم يهتفون «وحوي يا وحوي العدرا ظهرت وحوي» وأيضاً «الوراق الوراق العدرا  ظهرت في الوراق» بينما ظل الآخرون يرتلون الترانيم وهم يضربون بالنواقيس  وافترش الكثير من العائلات الأرض ملتحفين بالبطاطين بسبب شدة البرد، وفي  مسرة انخفض عدد الوافدين إلي كنيسة العذراء إلي ألف شخص بعد أن انتشرت مساء  الثلاثاء الماضي أنباء ظهور العذراء في العديد من المناطق منها مسرة وعزبة  النخل وعزبة المفتي والهرم وفيصل ومصر الجديدة الأمر الذي أدي إلي توافد  الآلاف إلي كنائس العذراء في تلك المناطق بعدها أصيبت الحركة المرورية بشلل  تام استمر حتي الواحدة صباح الأربعاء خاصة في شوارع شبرا ومسرة وخلوصي  بالقرب من كنيسة العذراء بمسرة. 
ظهور فى بورسعيد 
تجمهر آلاف الأقباط حول كنيسة فى بورسعيد لرؤية «تجلى العذراء».. والأمن يفشل فى تفريقهم 
المصرى اليوم كتب حمدى جمعة وجمال نوفل ٢٧/ ١٢/ ٢٠٠٩ تصوير - محمد راشد 
الآلاف يتطلعون إلى أعلى انتظاراً لرؤية «تجلى العذراء» تجمع آلاف الأقباط  حول كنيسة العذراء ببورسعيد، أمس الأول، عقب تردد أنباء عن ظهور السيدة  العذراء فوق برج الكنيسة، وانتشرت مجموعات تردد الأهازيج والترانيم طلباً  للتجلى، ورغم تكرار الأسقف صموئيل، راعى الكنيسة، عبر مكبر صوت عدم تأكيد  الظهور ودعوته الحاضرين للانصراف، فإن الحشود زادت أعدادها وأغلقت شارع  محمد على المواجه للكنيسة. وانتقل اللواء صلاح البرادعى، مدير أمن بورسعيد،  واللواء عز الدين منصور، مدير البحث الجنائى، إلى مبنى الكنيسة، وأكد عدد  من رجال الكنيسة للحاضرين، عدم ظهور العذراء ودعوهم للانصراف عبر مكبر  الصوت إلا أنهم رفضوا. وقال أحد آباء الكنيسة لـ«المصرى اليوم»: فى حوالى  الحادية عشرة مساء أبلغتنا إحدى السيدات بظهور العذراء فوق برج الكنيسة  وبعدها قام أحد الأشخاص من عمارة مواجهة للكنيسة بتسليط أضواء على البرج  وبدأ تجمع المواطنين، وفى حوالى الساعة الثانية عشرة والربع انطلقت حمامة  بيضاء بجوار برج الكنيسة وتعالت صيحات الواقفين: «يا أم النور عايزين ظهور»  وتداول الحاضرون ورقة مطبوع عليها «مديحة» للسيدة العذراء، تقال فى  التمجيد وأخذت مجموعات تغنيها، وأكد القمص مرقص حنا، كاهن الكنيسة، أنه  شاهد أضواء متحركة من اليسار لليمين فوق منارة الكنيسة، ولكن لم يكن هناك  دليل كاف على ظهور العذراء وقال: لننتظر الظهور الحقيفى لها. من جانبه قال،  فام موريس، كاهن الكنيسة، إننا نحترم العذراء أو نقدسها ونكرمها وظهورها  فى شبرا أعطى انطباعاً عند الناس بأنها يمكنها الظهور فى أى مكان، مؤكداً  زيارة العذراء لبورسعيد عام ١٩٩٠ حينما زارت كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى فى ميدان  المنشية. وقال عدد من الحاضرين، إنهم سمعوا من آخرين عن الظهور لكنهم لم  يحضروه، مستندين لتأكيد صدر عن البابا شنودة بظهور العذراء فى كنيسة  الوراق، وقالوا إن الرؤية لا تتحقق إلا للمؤمنين. واعتبر عادل جرجس، أحد  الناشطين الأقباط بالمحافظة، الظاهرة اجتماعية وشعبية وليست دينية وأن  المجتمع، مسيحيين ومسلمين، يبحث عن الخلاص من السماء طلباً للعدل المفقود  على الأرض. وقال نيقولا حبيب، ٤٥ سنة، إنه شاهد نوراً فوق منارة الكنيسة  يحلق فى تمام العاشرة، مساء أمس الأول الجمعة. وأكد رفقى فهمى، ٣٠ سنة،  ونورهان محروس، ١٤ سنة، أنهما شاهدا حمامة تطير فوق منارة الكنيسة فى  الساعة ١١.٣٠ مساء الجمعة. وقال وفيق حنا، وابنه جون، إنهما شاهدا نوراً  أبيض جاء سريعاً فوق الكنيسة أشبه بالبرق واستمر ثانية واحدة مما جعل  الحاضرين يهللون. 
بسيط: العذراء يمكن أن تظهر في أكثر من مكان في وقت واحد لأنها تتحرك بسرعة  البرق توقعات بتوافد 50 ألف شخص الليلة بسبب أجازات الأقباط 
جريدة الدستور الأحد- العدد 863- الإصدار الثانى -10 محرم 1431 - 27 من  ديسمبر 2009 كتب - شريف الدواخلي وهاني سمير وأحمد غريب الجمال: 
أكثر من 10 أماكن قال الأقباط إنهم شاهدوا العذراء فيها في وقت واحد يوم  الثلاثاء الماضي، بما يعني أن الأمر تعدي فكرة معجزة الظهور إلي معجزة أكبر  وهي معجزة «الظهور المتوازي» في أكثر من مكان «حدائق القبة، الزيتون،  المنيل، فيصل، العمرانية، شبرا - مسرة، عين شمس، عزبة النخل، الفجالة،  الظاهر، الوراق) فكيف يحدث ذلك وفق العقيدة المسيحية التي تؤمن بالتجسد؟!.  يقول القمص عبد المسيح بسيط، أستاذ اللاهوت الدفاعي بالكلية الإكليريكية:  العذراء لا تظهر في أكثر من مكان علي أكثر من صورة كما يتوهم البسطاء، فهي  عذراء واحدة، ولكن يمكنها أن تظهر في أكثر من مكان لأنها تتحرك بسرعة أقرب  لسرعة البرق، وعالم السماء بلا قيود كما هو الحال في الأرض فبمجرد أن تفكر  العذراء في الانتقال من مكان لآخر يتم التنفيذ - علي حد قوله. وأضاف بسيط  لـ «الدستور»: المعجزة لا تكمن في مجرد الظهور وإنما في نتائجه وهذا ما  ستعمد إلي إثباته اللجنة المشكلة من قبل البابا شنودة لتقصي حقيقة ظهور  العذراء من عدمه، حيث ستبحث في سجلات المرضي الذين شفتهم العذراء قبل  المعجزة وبعدها وهم كثر - كما يؤكد!، موضحاً أن الظهور لن ينقطع لأن  الأقباط يعيشون وفق العقيدة الأرثوذكسية وقلوبهم موصولة بالسماء ولا يمكن  أن تنقطع الصلات في يوم من الأيام بها. وميدانيًّا عاد الهدوء إلي منطقة  الوراق مساء أمس الأول - الجمعة - وحتي الساعات الأولي من صباح أمس السبت  بعد أن عانت التكدس المروري والزحام الشديد والوجود الأمني المكثف علي مدار  السبعة عشر يومًا الماضية بعد ما تردد عن ظهور السيدة العذراء فيها أوائل  الشهر الجاري، وهو الظهور الذي أكده بيان مطرانية الجيزة والبابا شنودة  الثالث في عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية يوم الأربعاء  الماضي، وانخفضت أعداد الوافدين حتي إنهم لم يتعدوا بعض المئات بينما ظلت  التعزيزات الأمنية كما هي متمثلة في ست عربات أمن مركزي وسيارة مطافئ،  بالإضافة لعدد من سيارات الشرطة الصغيرة. وظل المئات من الأقباط الموجودين  أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع الكورنيش بالوراق يرنمون ويرتلون الألحان  القبطية للعذراء، وإن كان من المتوقع أن يتوافد الآلاف مرة أخري مساء اليوم  إلي الكنيسة بسبب أجازات الأقباط العاملين في القطاع الخاص يوم الأحد علي  غرار ما حدث يوم الأحد الماضي حيث توافد ما يقرب من خمسين ألف شخص للكنيسة  لرؤية العذراء. 
ذكر شهود عيان بظهورها فى بورسعيد ابتدت ظهور هنالك بتاريخ 26/12/2009م في الكنيسه اللي امام الشارع التجاري في شارع اسمه محمد علي 
الكنيسة تنفى ظهور العذراء فى بور سعيد 
اليوم السابع الخميس، 31 ديسمبر 2009 ظهور العذراء يثير جدلاً بمصر كتب  جمال جرجس المزاحم أصدر الأنبا تادرس أسقف بورسعيد، بياناً نفى فيه ظهور  العذراء مريم فى كنيسة بورسعيد، قائلاً: "ترددت مساء الجمعة الموافق 25  ديسمبر 2009 بعض الشائعات عن ظهور العذراء مريم بكنيستها الكائنة بشارع  محمد على ببورسعيد، وقد ظن البعض أن ظهور بعض الضوء فوق الكنيسة مع وجود  بعض الطيور يعتبر علامة لظهور السيدة العذراء ولا يخفى أن هذه الكنيسة تقع  فى منطقة تجارية تكثر حولها الأضواء والإعلانات ولم يحدث إطلاقاً ظهور  حقيقى للسيدة العذراء متمثلاً فى المظهر النورانى أو حتى وجود الحمام  المرافق للظهور، مما يؤكد عدم صحة هذه الشائعات وفى حالة التأكد من ظهور  العذراء سوف تعلن المطرانية عن ذلك والرب يبارك شعبة وكنيسته بركة أو شفاعة  السيدة العذراء مريم أم النور وبصولات أبينا الطوباوى قداسة البابا المعظم  الأنبا شنودة الثالث ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة إلى الأبد أمين". وكان أكثر من  5 آلاف مسيحى ومسلم توافدوا مساء الجمعة الماضية إلى كنيسة العذراء مريم  بعد أن انطلقت شائعة بأن العذراء تظهر على قبة الكنيسة التى أنشئت عام  1885. *


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

الظهور الثانى
ظهور العذراء مريم بالزيتون
فى 24 برمهات 1684 ش الموافق 2 ابريل 1968 م

يعتبر ظهور السيدة العذراء بكنيستها فى منطقة الزيتون فريداً وغريباً من  نوعه لأنه تميز عن ظهورتها السابقة واللاحقة فى عدة وجوه منها :- 
أولاً : تعدد ظهور الروحانى .. أنها ظهرت بمفردها - ظهور العائلة المقدسة  بكاملها - صاحب ظهورها ظهور كائنات روحية مثل حمام وأشعة نورانية وغيرها . 
ثانياً : فترات ظهورها .. لم تظهر لفترات محدودة ولكن أستمر ظهورها عدة  شهور بصورة مستمرة ويومية وقد يكون ظهورها عدة مرات فى اليوم . 
ثالثاً : لقد رآها الجميع .. لم يقتصر رؤيتها على قلة محدودة ولكن الذين  رأوها ملايين من جميع الأديان , مسلمين ومسيحيين من جميع الطوائف . 
رابعاً : صاحب ظهورها معجزات .. صاحب ظهورها معجزات عديدة والعجيب أن من  كان يطلب شفاؤة منها يحصل عليه حتى ولو لم يذهب ليطلبه منها فى كنيستها  بالزيتون أثناء فترة ظهورها . 
بداية ظهورها 
فى شهر أبريل1986 م كان حسن عواد وعبد العزيز على ( خفراء ) ومأمون عفيفى (  مدرب للسائقين) وياقوت على .. وهم من العاملين الساهرين الذين يعملون فى  تصليح أتوبيسات فى جراش عام للحكومة التابع لهيئة النقل العام الذى يقع فى  شارع طوممباى أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتونوقد لفت نظرهم وجود أشعة نورانية  باهرة تخرج من القبة الرئيسية للكنيسة .. وإذا بهم يرون فتاة متسربلة بثياب  بيضاء وساجدة بجوار الصليب الذى يعلو القبة فتسمرت أقدامهم وفتحوا أفواههم  وأصيبوا بالدهشة من هول المنظر , وإذا بالفتاة التى رآوها تسير على سطح  الكنيسة بالقرب من حافتها فتصور فاروق محمد عطوة من وضوح التجلى أنها فتاه  تريد الإنتحار بإلقاء نفسها من فوق سطح الكنيسة وكانت تقف فى بعض الأحيان  على القبة الشديدة الإنحدار فاشار إليها بأصبعة المربوط وصاح بأعلى صوته : "  حاسبى يا ست . . حاسبى ياست .. حاسبى لحسن تقعى "
وتجمع المارة فى الشارع وبدأت الفتاة تظهر بوضوح واقفة وهى فى غلاله من  النور الأبيض البهى , وكانت تمسك فى يدها غصن زيتون , ثم ظهر سرب من الحمام  الأبيض فصرخ الكل : " دى العدرا مريم " 
وحاول العاملين المسلمين فى الجراش أن يتأكدوا مما يرون فسلطوا أضواء كاشفة  يستعملونها فى تصليح عربات النقل العامه ليلاً على الفتاة التى تجوب سيراً  على سطح الكنيسة فكان جسمها النورانى يزداد نوراً وتألقاً .. ولما شاع  الخبر أطفأت إدارة الكهرباء سريان الكهرباء إلى المنطقة فبدت العذراء أكثر  نوراً وأشد ضياءاً 
و ذهب خفير (حارس) الكنيسة إبراهيم يوسف عندما عرف بما يجرى مسرعاً إلى  الأب القمص قسطنطين موسى كاهن الكنيسة والذى يسكن على بعد خطوات من الكنيسة  وقال له : " إلحق يابونا العذراء ظهرت فوق القبة الشرقية " فأرسل أبونا  ابنه معه أولاً ثم ذهب بنفسه وشاهد صورة نورانية للسيدة العذراء وهى خارجة  من القبة 
وعندما تكرر المنظر أبلغ البعض الشرطة ( بوليس النجدة) فوصل رجالها على  الفور ولم يدرون ماذا يفعلون ؟ وعلى الفور ذاع نبأ هذه الفتاة فعرف  المسيحيين أنها ظهور للعذراء مريم فتجمع العشرات فالمئات فى غضون دقائق  معدودة وكانت مريم العذراء واقفه وليست مواجهه للناس فإستدارت فى وقفتها  وبدأت ملامحها تزداد وضوحاً ورأى الناس غصن من الزيتون تمسكه فى يدها ثم  ظهر سرب حمام فوق رأسها , وأدرك الكل أن هذا ظهوراً للسيدة العذراء مريم ,  فصاحوا وهللوا ورنم المسيحيين : العدرا مريم .. العدرا مريم .. شوفوا الست  العدرا أم النور وأنقلب المكان إلى مجموعات تصلى وأخرى ترنم . وفى الصورة  المقابلة ترى أسراب الحمام النورانى الغريبة تطير فى السماء أعلى الكنيسة 
وبدأت جموع الأقباط تتجمع حول الكنيسة , وشكلوا مجموعات تترنم حولها بسيدة  الطهر والعفاف العذراء مريم فأنشد بعضهم وقالوا : يالا إظهرى يالا .. طلى  بنورك طلة 
وأنشد آخرون .. رشوا الورد يا صبايا .. رشوا الورد على الياسمين 
رشوا الورد وصلوا معايا .. دى العدرا زمانها جاية 
وظهرت عشرات التراتيل والأنغام الروحية الدينية المسيحة ووقف الناس طيلة  الليالى ليروا أم المسيح تظهر لهم وقد خرجت عشرات الكتب تحتوى ألاف من  الصفحات تسجل المعجزات التى فعلتها العذراء مريم , وقد فعلت المعجزات لأحد  المسلمين كان مريضاً وقال له أحد المسيحيين تعال معى لنرى العذراء مريم  فقال له أنا لا استطيع فإذا كانت هى أم المسيح فلتأتى إلى وتشفينى وفعلا  شفته ولم يجرى العملية وهكذا آمن بالمسيحية وأسمه اليوم يوحنا عبد المسيح  ولا قى إضطهادات شديده لأجل إيمانه . 
وكررت الحكومة ما فعله عمال الجراش لأن الحكومة خشت أن يكون فى الأمر خدعة  فسلطوا أضواء كاشفة على الكنيسة فإزدادت هيئة العذراء نورانبة , وقامت  الهيئة العامة للكهرباء بقطع الكهرباء عن منطقة الزيتزن التى بها الكنيسة  وما حولها وقامت الشرطة بفحص المنطقة المحيطة فحصاً دقيقاً فى دائرة قطرها  24 كيلومترا وهدفهم الكسف عن أى نوع من أنواع الحيل الخداعية التى ربما  تكون مصدر هذه الأضواء الغريبة والإشعاعات , وكانت النتيجة أن السلطات عجزت  عن تفسير هذه الظاهرة الغريبة بالنسبة إلى المسلمين وظلت العذراء تظهر  ببهاء عجيب ظهورات متكررة تصل إلى عدة ساعات فى الليلة الواحدة . 
الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر رئيس الجمهورية يشاهد ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم
وأرسل جمال عبد الناصر إلى بطريركية الأقباط ألأرثوذوكس بعض المبعوثين  ليتأكد من ظهور العذراء مريم , وجاء مبعوثيه يسألون البابا كيرلس السادس هل  العذراء ظهرت ؟ فلم يجيبهم وعندما أصروا على الإجابة قال لهم : " أذهبوا  وشوفوها بنفسكم "
فقرر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وهو يدين بالإسلام الذهاب شخصياً لمشاهدة هذا  الظهور الغريب ومعه عائلته وكان يصحب هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض  الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 613x426 الابعاد 20KB. 
ه حسين الشافعى سكرتير المجلس الإسلامى الأعلى .. وجلسوا فى شرفة منزل أحمد  زيدان كبير تجار الفاكهة والذى كان منزله مواجه لكنيسة السيدة العذراء  بالزيتون , وليلتها ظهرت السيدة العذراء أم النور ظهوراً فريداً فى الخامسة  صباحاً راجع كتاب محمود فوزى البابا كيرلس السادس وعبد الناصر ورآها كل  الحضور وتولت الحكومة تنظيم الحضور حول الكنيسة وجمع مبالغ نقدية وأعطت  الحكومة الجراش المقابل إلى الكنيسة وبنيت فيه كاتدرائية كبيرة بأسم  القديسة العذراء مريم .
وفى حديث لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث للأستاذ محمود فوزى قال ‘ن ظهور  العذراء : " فى سبب هذه الظهورات وسبب مجيئها فى ذلك العصر نحن لا نتحدث فى  الظهورات نفسها ولكن فى سببهم أو سبب مجيئها , وإذا كان الرئيس جمال عبد  الناصر قد شاهد بنفسه ظهور السيدة العذراء فهذا يؤيد الفكر الذى اقوله بأن  مصر كانت تحتاج إلى تعزية خاصة من الناحية السياسية بعد نكسة 1967م ,  وإشعار مصر أن هناك مساعدة من الأرواح المقدسة التى صعدت إلى الرب وخصوصاً  من العذراء التى بعتقد فيها المسلمون قبل أنيعتقد فيها المسيحيون .. يعنى  فى الإسلام يعتبر الله يفضلها على نساء العالمين , فهى من الناحية السياسية  تعزية لمصر بعد النكسة .. 
أما من الناحية الروحية فظهور روح مقدسة إنتقلت من عالمنا منذ أكثر من 1900  سنة إشعار لنا بخلود النفس ويرقى هذه النفس التى تظهر فى هيئة نور ساطع ,  وكون انها ترتبط ببعض المعجزات إشعار بقوة الروحانية كلها ورفع للمجتمع من  النظرة المادية إلى النظرة الروحية ومن الناحية السياسية تعزية لمصر فى وقت  قد تعبت فيه فعلاً 
وبالفعل بعد ذلك وجدنا مصر قد بدأت تسعيد قوتها والجيش بدأ من مرحلة الردع  إلى مرحلة القدرة على الهجوم إلى ان اصبح من اقوى القوى العسكرية فى الشرق  الأوسط _ ثم لماذا عام 1968م بالذات إذا لم يكن تعزية حقيقية لمصر راجع  كتاب البابا شنودة الثالث وتاريخ الكنيسة القبطية - محمود فوزى 
الكنيسة القبطية وظهور السيدة العذراء مريم 
وهكذا سجل التاريخ مساء يوم 2 أبريل 1968م تاريخا واضحا جلياً فى تاريخ  المسيحية فى مصر لأنه له معنى بسيطاً ومعروفاً هو أن هناك دعم سمائى  للمسيحيين فى مصر ففى عهد قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس بدأت العذراء مريم فى  التجلى فى مناظر مختلفة ومنها ظهرت أم النور بين القبة الغربية والقبة  الوسطى فى جسم نورانى كامل الحجم وظهرت فى شكل فتاة شابة رأسها فى السماء  وقدماها فى الفضاء يحيط براسها وجسمها نوراً مضئ وعلى رأسها طرحة فضية  وأحياناً زرقاء سماوية , والجسم يبدو كأه فسفورياً يميل إلى الزرقة الفاتحة  وتلبس رداء أبيض ناصع , والراس منحنية إلى أسفل فى شكل صورة العذراء  الحزينة , وكانت تنظر إلى الصليب وأحيانا كانت تتحرك فى بطئ وفى هدوء  وتنحنى أمام الصليب الموضوع فوق الكنيسة الذى كان يشع نوراً ايضاً برغم من  أنه من الأسمنت المسلح المصمت وكانت ترفع يدها ثم تخفضهما وكانت فى بعض  الحيان تضع يدها على صدرها كمن تصلى , وكان فى بعض الحيان يظهر خلفها ملاك  وقد يطول ظهورها عدة ساعات والألاف من الناس تشاهدها وأستمر ظهور العذراء  عدة شهور كل يوم .
وبعد ان تكرر الظهور لعدة ليالى تصاحبه عدة ظواهر عجيبة شكل قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس لجنة من ألاباء :- 
القمص جرجس متى مدير الديوان البطريركى , القمص يوحنا عبد المسيح سكرتير  اللجنة الباباوية لشئون الكنائس , القمص بنيامين كامل سكرتير قداسة البابا .  
وذهبت اللجنة إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون لتقصى الحقائق حول ظهورها  وتجليها .. وعاينت ظهور العذراء بأعينهم ثم تقابلت مع عمال الجراش الحكومى  المقابل للكنيسة الذين شاهدوها أولاً وكتبوا تقريرهم بتاريخ 30 ابريل 1968 م  وسجلوا ما رأوه والتحقيقات التى اجروها 
وقد شكل قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا كيرلس السادس لجنة من الأساقفة لتقصى  وقائع الظهور والمعجزات التى صاحبتها لأعطائة تقريراً عن هذا الحدث الفريد  فى نوعه الذى شاهده الملايين من شعب مصر مسلمين هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر  هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1278x648 الابعاد 174KB. 
 ومسيحيين 
وأعلن النبأ على مصر كلها أن مصر قديما أستقبلت العائلة المقدسة الهاربة من  بطش هيرودس فظلت العذراء تبارك شعب مصر فى يوم السبت الموافق 4 مايو 1968 م  بعد الظهر من الساعة الواحدة أذيع التقرير الرسمى للكنيسة القبطية فى  المقر الباباوى بالبطريركية بكلوت بك حيث دعا إلى مؤتمر صحفى وشهده 150  مندوباً عن الصحف العربية والمصرية وألجنبية ووكالات النباء والإذاعة  والتلفزيون ومندوب من وزارة السياحة وحضر كل من أصحاب النيافة : نيافة  ألنبا ابرآم اسقف الفيوم , نيافة الأنبا اثناسيوس أسقف بنى سويف والبهنسا ,  نيافة ألنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات , نيافة ألنبا غريغوريوس أسقف البحث  العلمى ..
كما حضرة عدد من ألاباء الكهنة منهم : القمص جرجس متى مدير الديوان  البطريركى , القمص مرقس غالى وكيل عام البطريركية , القمص بنيامين كامل  سكرتير قداسة البابا 
وقام بقراءة البيان الصادر من المقر الباباوى نيافة ألنبا أثناسيوس أسقف  بنى سويف والبهنسا : واعلن ظهور العذراء مريم والدة الإله فى كنيستها  بالزيتون 
وقد أجاب العلامة الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف الدراسات العليا والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى رئيس اللجنة على أسئلة الصحفيين ومن أقوله 
: " لعل هذا الظهور بشير خير وعلامة من السماء على أن الرب معنا , وأنه  سيكون فى نصرتنا , ولن يتركنا , فنحن نسمع منذ يونيه الماضى أن الله تخلى  عنا ( يقصد نيافته الحديث عن نكسة 1967 م وكانت هناك ظروف عصبية تعيشها مصر  كله خاصة المسيحيين فقد كان المسلمون يقولون أننا سنبيد اليهود فى حرب  1967 م ثم نبيد نصارى مصر) ولكن هذا الظهور الذى يصل إلى حد التجلى الذى تم  ولا زال يجرى علناً أمام الألوف من الناس يرفع روحنا المعنوية ويبشرنا بأن  الرب نصير لنا وأنه لن يهملنا . 
إن بلادنا التى تباركت منذ نحو ألفى عام بدخول المسيح له المجد وزيارة  العذراء أم النور تتبارك أيضاً من جديد بهذا التجلى الذى لم يحدث له نظير  من قبل فى الشرق أو فى الغرب . 
وسأل أحد الصحفيين الأنبا أغريغوريوس رئيس لجنة الكنيسة القبطية : هل هذه الظاهرة مقبولة دينياً وعلمياً ؟ 
فأجاب سيادته : نعم .. فظهور العذراء وتجليها ليس بالحدث الجديد , فقد ظهرت  لأفراد كثيرين بطول التاريخ لتطمينهم أو تبليغهم رسالة خير أو شفاء , كما  ظهرت سابقاً للبابا أبرآم البطريرك السكندرى الـ 62 لتبشرة بأن صلواته قد  قبلت وأنه سيتمكن من نقل جبل المقطم كطلب الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ,  إتماماً لقول الإنجيل : " لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون  لهذا الجبل إنتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شئ غير ممكن لديكم ( متى  17:20) كما ظهرت للخليفة المأمون العباسى عندما أصدر أمره بهدم كاتدرائية  العذراء بأتريب . 
وليست ظهورات القديسين بغريبة أو عجيبة , فنحن نتمتع بظهورات العذراء مريم  فى مناسبات بعض الأعياد , وبظهورات القديس العظيم مار جرجس والقديس الأنبا  برسوم العريان وغيرهم من القديسين , ومن ناحية قبول الظاهرة علمية فهى  مقبولة خاصة وان من العلماء من يبحث فى ظهور الأرواح وأستجسادها فى جسد فى  جسد أثيرى , وأمكنهم أن يصوروا هذا الجسد فى الشعة فوق البنفسجية وتحت  الحمراء .
على أن تجليات العذراء فى الزيتون هى فى الواقع حدث جديد , فالمعروف علمياً  حتى الآن أن الأرواح لا تظ هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة  بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 636x922 الابعاد 152KB. 
هر لجميع الناس بل لبعض الأشخاص فى ظروف خاصة ممن لهم مواهب وساطية , أما  العذراء فى الزيتون فتظهر جسماً نورانياً كاملاً لعشرات أللوف من كل الناس  دون تفريق بين الواحد والآخر سواء من له موهبة الجلاء البصرى أو من ليست له  هذه القدرة .
أما لماذا ظهرت السيدة العذراء فى مصر بالذات , فهذا فضلمن الرب وبركة  لأرضنا الطاهرة , وشرف لبلادنا المقدسة , ويوم أن هربت العائلة المقدسة من  وجه هيرودس , ولم تشأ أن تهرب إلى بلد آخر غير مصر , وقد كان ذلك ولا زال  بركة من الرب لنا . 
وقد قال الوحى الإلهى عن مصر : 
مبارك شعبى مصر .. وبعد نحو ألفى عام , وبعد أن استولى على الأماكن المقدسة  بالقدس , وبعد أن ضعفت روح التقوى فى كثير من بلاد العالم , شرفت بلادنا  مصر أن تكون من جديد المكان الذى تهرب إليه الروحانية ممثلة فى تجليات  العذراء مريم أم النور , ولعلنا بذلك تدخل مرحلة حاسمة من مراحل اليام  ألأخيرة .
ولماذا ظهرت فى هذا الوقت بالذات ؟ وهل هناك إحدى المتاسبات الدينية  المتعلقة بها , فالحق أن مساء يوم الثلاثاء 2 أبريل وهو اليوم ألول الذى  ظهرت فيه لا يمثل مناسبة دينية هامة , مما لها علاقة مباشرة بالسيدة  العذراء , ولا بد أن يكون السبب الحقيقى والمناسبة الحقيقية فى علم الرب  تعالى وعند السيدة العذراء , ولكن ألستا فى حاجة ماسة إلى هذا الظهور  لتثبيت الإيمان فى زمن الظعف فيه الإستمساك بعرى التقوى !!
لقد أستولى اليهود على الأراضى المقدسة بالقوة , وكان توقيت الظهور يوافق  أسبوع الألام والأحتفالات بصليب المسيح وقيامته قد قاربت , وكان الحجاج إلى  الأماكن المقدسة يتأهبون فى مثل هذا الوقت من كل عام لرحلتهم المباركة  التى حرموا منها بإحتلال إسرائيل لها , فكأن العذراء تهرب إلى مصر كما هربت  إليها فى ظروف مماثلة من قبل تعبيراً عن حزنها وألمها وتعويضاً لنا عما  فقدناه بإحتلال اليهود ( ليس هذا سبب ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم وإنما ما  قيل فى هذه المناسبة كان لسبب سياسى ) وهى لفتة روحانية من السماء لها  دلالتها فى رفع روحانية المعنوية , وتوكيداً لرحمة الرب بنا ورعايتة لنا .  إنتهى
الصورة المقابلة تعتبر الصورة الحقيقية الوحيدة لطيف السيدة العذراء مريم والتى اختبرتها جريدة الأهرام بأجهزتها وثبت صدقها 
أما البيان الباباوى الذى اذاعة نيافة الأنبا اثناسيوس أسقف بنى سويف والبهنسا بالمقر الباباوى بالأزبكية فى يوم 4 من مايو 1968 م :
" منذ مساء يوم الثلاثاء الثانى من أبريل 1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات 1684 ش  توالى ظهور السيدة العذراء أم النور فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى  بأسمها بشارع طومانباى بحى الزيتون بالقاهرة .. 
وكان هذا الظهور فى ليال مختلفة كثيرة لم تنته بعد , باشكال مختلفة بالجسم  الكامل وأحياناً بنصفه العل هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة  بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1234x694 الابعاد 169KB. 
وى يحيط بها هالة من النور المتلألئ , وذلك تارة من فتحات القباب , وكانت  تتحرك وتمشى فوقها وتنحنى أمام الصليب العلوى فيضئ بنور باهر , وتواجه  المشاهدين وتباركهم بيدها وإيماءات رأسها المقدسة , كما ظهرت أحياناً بشكل  جسم كما من سحاب ناصع أو بشكل نور يسبقة إنطلاق أشكال روحانية كالحمام شديد  السرعة , وكان الظهور يستمر لفترة زمنية طويلة وصلت أحياناً إلى ساعتين  وربع ساعة كما فى فجر الثلاثاء 30 ابريل 1968م الموافق 22 برمودة 1684 ش  حين استمر شكلها المتلألئ من الساعة الثانية والدقيقة الخامسة والربعين إلى  الساعة الخامسة صباحاً .
وشاهد هذا الظهور الآف عديدة من المواطنين من مختلف الأديان والمذاهب ومن  الأجانب ومن طوائف رجال الدين والعلم وسائر الفئات الذين قرروا بكل يقين  رؤيتهم لها , وكانت الأعداد الغفيرة من الناس تتفق فى وصف  هذه الصورة بحجم  اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1296x754 الابعاد  202KB. 
المنظر الواحد بشكله وموقعة وزمانه بشهادات إجماعية تجعل ظهور السيدة  العذراء أم النور فى هذه المنطقة ظهوراً متميزاً فى طابعة , مرتقياً فى  مستواه عن الحاجة إلى بيان أو تأكيد .
وصحب هذا الظهور أمران هامان : 
الأول إنتعاش روح الإيمان بالرب والعالم الاخر والقديسين وإشراق نور  المعرفة الرب على كثيرين كانوا بعيدين عنه , ومما أدى إلى توبه العديدين  وتغيير حياتهم .
الثانى : حدوث آيات باهرة من الشفاء المعجزى لكثيرين ثبت علمياً ويالشهادات الجماعية .
وقد قام المقر الباباوى بجمع المعلومات عن كل ما سبق بواسطة أفراد ولجان من  رجال الكهنوت الذين تقصوا الحقائق وعاينوا بأنفسهم هذا الظهور واثبتوا ذلك  فى تقاريرهم التى رفعوها إلى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس .
والمقر الباباوى إذ يصدر هذا البيان يقرر بملئ الإيمان , وعظيم الفرح ,  وبالشكر الإنسحاقى أمام العزة الإلهية أن السيدة العذراء أم النور قد والت  ظهورها بأشكال واضحة ثابتة فى ليال كثيرة مختلفة لفترات متفاوتة وصلت فى  بعضها لأكثر من ساعتين دون أنقطاع , وذلك إبتداء من مساء الثلاثاء 2 أبريل  1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات 1684 ش حتى الآن بكنيسة السيدة العذراء القبطية  الرثوذكسية بشارع كومانباى بحى الزيتون فى طريق المطرية بالقاهرة وهو  الطريق الثابت تاريخياً أن العائلة المقدسة قد إجتازته فى تنقلاتها خلال  إقامتها فى مصر .
جعل الرب هذه البركة رمز السلام للعالم , ويمن لوطننا العزيز , وشعبنا المبارك الذى سبق الوحى الإلهى فنطق عنه مبارك شعبى مصر . 
حديث صحفى مع البابا كيرلس السادس 
نشرت جريدة اخبار اليوم يوم 11/ 5/ 1968م حواراً أجراه الأستاذ ميخائيل  خليل مع قداسة البابا : وكشف البابا كيرلس السادس عن علاقته الوثيقة  بالعذراء مريم أم النور , وكيف أنه رآها فى بيت أسرته الذى نشأ فيه , وتكلم  عن دور العذراء فى حياة المسيح ومعجزتها مع متياس الرسول وقصة الرجل  اليهودى الذى حاول فتح الصندوق الذى به جسد العذراء , وكيف يبست يداه ثم  رجعتا ثانية بشفاعتها , ثم اجاب على السئلة الخاصة بالبيان الباباوى  والمؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقجد بالبطريركية .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


تقرير اللجنة التى شكلها قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس
لإثبات صحة ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيستها بالزيتون 

حضرة صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا كيرلس السادس 
بابا وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية 
يتشرف أبناؤكم القمص جرجس متى والقمص يوحنا عبد المسيح والقمص بنيامين كامل  برفع هذا التقرير حول ظهور السيدة العذراء بكنيستها الكائنة بناحية  الزيتون . 
لقد أسعدنا الوقت الذى فيه أخترتنا قداستكم لنذهب إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء  بالزيتون , فقمنا بالذهاب يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 23 أبريل 1968 م وعندما  وصلنا أردنا أن نتقصى من أولئك الذين شاهدو ظهور السيدة العذراء , فدخلنا  الجراج المواجه للكنيسة , وكانت الساعة التاسة مساء , فبدأنا بالإتصال  بعمال هذا الجراج الذى لمؤسسة النقل العام , فأكدوا لنا انهم راوا العذراء  بأنفسهم وبأعينهم فى أول ليله شوهدت فيها من أربعة اسابيع مضت , فكان كل  واحد منهم يقول أنه ليس وحده هو الذى شاهدها , وإنما رآها فى الوقت ذاته  زملاء آخرون من العمال وعدد كبير من الناس الذين تصادف مرورهم حينذاك ,  وهذه خلاصة أقوال عمال جراج مؤسسة النقل العام :- 
1- قال السيد / مأمون عفيفى مدرب سائقى النقل العام ويحمل بطاقة شخصية رقم  9937 قسم السيدة : " كنت ساهراً بالجراج المواجه للكنيسة , وفى الساعة  الثالثة والنصف بعد منتصف ليلة الثلاثاء الموافق 2 أبريل سنة 1968 م سمعت  خفير الجراج الواقف على البابا يصيح بصوت عال " نور فوق القبة" فخرجت بسرعة  وشاهدت بعينى سيدة تتحرك فوق القبة ويشع منها نور غير عادى فأضاء ظلمة  المكان المحيط بالقبة , ودققت النظر إليها , وطل بصرى متعلقاً بها فتبينت  أنها العذراء , ورأيتها تمشى فوق القبة الملساء وجسمها شعلة من النور ,  وكانت تسير فى هدوء فلم اتمالك من أن أهتف : " إن الله إصطفاك وطهرك  وإصطفاك على نساء العالمين " 
2- أما الخفير ويدعى عبد العزيز بجراج مؤسسة النقل العام أيضاً فقال إنه ما  كاد يبصر العذراء جسماً نورانياً فوق القبة حتى أخذت أصيح "نور فوق القبة"  وناديت حسين عواد الذى أسرع ومعه آخرون من العمال وشاهدوا العذراء وهى  تتحرك فوق القبة , وقلت أن الناس حرموا هذه السنة من زيارة العذراء فى  القدس , فجاءت إليهم تزورهم بنفسها " 
وتكلم حسين عواد وهو حداد بجراج مؤسسة النقل العام بطاقة رقم 32289 قسم  الجيزة فقال : " رأيت العذراء فوق قبة الكنيسة جسماً من النور الوهاج يضئ  المكان كالشمس , وكانت العذراء تمسك بيدها ما يشبه غصن زيتون , وبدأت تتحرك  , والنور يشع من جسمها إلى جميع الجوانب المحيطة بها , وبدا النور بعد ذلك  فى هيئة دائرة تتوسطها العذراء , وهذا المنظر لم اشهد مثله من قبل " 
3- أما ياقوت على العامل بجراج مؤسسة النقل العام فهو يصف كيف كانت العذراء  تسير فوق القبة فقال : " إنها كانت جسماً نورانياً محلقاً فى الفضاء , وما  كادت قدماها تلامسان سطح القبة حتى تتحركان فى هدوء , ونحيط بها هالة من  الوقار والقداسة , وكان الذين يشاهدونها يقفون فى خشوع وهم مأخوذون من  المنظر الباهر إلى أن غاب المنظر داخل القبة " 
هذه يا سيدنا اقوال رجال مؤسسة هيئة النقل العام المواجه لكنيسة العذراء  مريم بالزيتون و وقد اردنا أن نتأكد بأنفسنا , فتوجهنا مرات كثيرة , ففى  ليلة شاهدنا السيدة العذراء تظهر أولاً بنور سماوى كروى وبداخله العذراء ,  ثم تظهر بكامل جسمها وتتحرك فوق القبة وتسجد نحو الصليب وتبارك الجموع  الفرحة الصائحة إليها فى تضرعات , وفى ليلة أخرى رأينا حماماً بلونه الفضى  اللامع المنير وهو يطير من القبة إلى السماء مباشرة , فمجدنا الرب الذى سمح  لنا نحن الأرضيين أن نرى مجد السمائين , وهذا كله يرجع إلى صلواتكم  الطاهرة وتضرعاتكم المقتدرة كثيراً فى فعلها من اجل شعبكم يا قداسة البابا  المعظم .
نسأل الرب أن يديم حياتكم ذخراً وفخراً للكنيسة , وأن يوحد الأمانة  الأرثوذكسية على أيديكم , وتفضلوا بقبول خضزعنا لسدتكم الرسولية , أدام لنا  ولشعب الكنيسة رئاسة كهنوتكم ودمتم . 
30 ابريل سنة 1968 م - 23 برمودة سنة 1684 ش 
توقيعات 
القمص جرجس متى مدير الديوان البطريركى 
والقمص يوحنا عبد المسيح سكرتير اللجنة الباباوية لشئون الكنائس 
والقمص بنيامين كامل سكرتير قداسة البابا

راجع لمزيد من التفاصيل كتاب العذراء فى الزيتون نيافة ألنبا غريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى 
================================================== ===========================


بيــــــــــــان 
من المقر الباباوى بالقاهرة 
بخصوص ظهور السيدة العذراء أم النور فى كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون 

منذ مساء 2 أبريل 1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات 1684 ش توالى ظهور السيدة  العذراء أم النور فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى بشارع طومانباى بحى  الزيتون بالقاهرة .
وكان هذا الظهور فى ليالى مختلفة كثيرة لم تنتهى بعد , بأشكال مختلفة ,  فأحياناً بالجسم الكامل , وأحياناً بنصفه العلوى , يحيط بها هالة من النور  الملألئ , وذلك تارة من فتحات القباب بسطح الكنيسة , وأخرى خارج القباب ,  وكانت تتحرك وتتمشى فوقها , وتنحنى أمام الصليب العلوى , فيضئ بنور باهر ,  وتوآجه المشاهدين وتباركهم بيديها وإيماءات برأسها المقدس , كما ظهرت بشكل  جسم كما من سحاب ناصع , أو بشكل نور يسبقه إنطلاق أشكال روحانية كالحمام  شديد السرعة , وكان الظهور يستمر لفترة زمنية طويلة وصلت احياناً إلى  ساعتين وربع كما فى فجر الثلاثاء 30 أبريل سنة 1968 م الموافق 22 برمودة  سنة 1684 ش حين إستمر شكلها الكامل المتلألئ من الساعة الثانية والدقيقة  الخامسة والأربعين إلى الساعة الخامسة صباحاً .
وشاهد هذا الظهور ألاف عديدة من المواطنين من مختلف الأديان والمذاهب ومن  الأجانب ومن طوائف رجال الدين والعلم والمهن وسائر الفئات الذين قرروا بكل  يقين رؤيتهم لها , وكانت ألأعداد الغفيرة تتفق فى وصف المنظر الواحد بشكله  وموقعة وزمانه بشهادات إجماعية تجعل ظهور السيدة العذراء أم النور فى هذه  المنطقة ظهوراً متميزاً فى طابعة , مرتقياً فى مستواه عن الحاجة إلى بيان  وتأكيد .
وصحب هذا الظهور أمران .. الأول : إنتعاش روح الإيمان بالرب والعالم ألاخر  والقديسين وإشراق نور المعرفة للإله الحقيقى على كثيرين كانوا بعيدين عنه ,  مما ادى إلى توبة العابدين وتغيير حياتهم .. والثانى : حدوث آيات باهرة من  الشفاء المعجزى لكثيرين ثبت علمياً وبالشهادات الجماعية .
وقد قام المقر الباباوى بجمع المعلومات عن كل ما سبق بواسطة افراد ولجان من  رجال الكهنوت الذين تقصوا الحقيقة وعاينوا بأنفسهم هذا الظهور , وأثبتوا  هذا فى تقاريرهم التى رفعوها إلى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس .
والمقر الباباوى إذ يصدر هذا البيان يقرر بملئ الإيمان , وعظيم الفرح  وبالشكر الإنسحاقى أمام العزة الإلهية أن السيدة العذراء أم النور قد والت  ظهورها بأشكال واضحة ثابته فى ليال كثيرة مختلفة لفترات متفاوتة وصلت فى  بعض الأحيان لأكثر من ساعتين دون إنقطاع , وذلك إبتداء من مساء الثلاثاء 2  أبريل سنة 1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات سنة 1684 ش حتى الآن بكنيسة السيدة  العذراء القبطية الأرثوذكسية بشارع طومانباى بحى الزيتون فى طريق المطرية  بالقاهرة , وهو الطريق الثابت تاريخياً أن العائلة المقدسة قد إجتازته فى  تنقلاتها خلال إقامتها بمصر .
جعل الرب هذه البركة رمز سلام للعالم , ويمن لوطننا العزيز , وشعبنا  المبارك الذى سبق الوحى الإلهى فنطق عنه : مبــــــــــــــــــــــــارك  شعــــــــــــــــــبى مصـر 
السبت 4 مايو سنة 1968 م 26 برمودة سنة1684 ش المقر الباباوى 
************************************************** *************************************




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كانت الحكومة قد قفلت الشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة وحصلت رسوم لمن يريد مشاهدة  الظهور الذى أستمر شهوراً ولقاء هذا أعطت الدولة أرض الجراش للكنيسة وشيدت  الكنيسة عليها كاتدرائية العذراء الحالية 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وتقول المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى : " وجدير بالذكر أن البطريركية أشترت أرض  الجراج وبيت أحمد زيدان , فأقامت فوق ألأرض كاتدرائية شامخة وشيدت مكان  البيت مينى كبيراً يحتوى على مراكز للأنشطة الكنسية المختلفة أيريس حبيب  المصرى - قصة الكنيسة القبطية - الكتاب السابع - ص 53
وتقول المؤرخة ايريس : " وقد صدر كتابان باللغة الإنجليزية أحدهما لراهب  دومينيكانى اسمه جيروم بالمر من ولاية كاليفورنيا جار ليرى بعينية ويسمع  باذنية .. فسهر عدة ليالى عند الكنيسة وتحادث مع الكثيرين من المتجمهرين ,  وأخذ يستقصى عمن جرت لهم الأعاجيب , وحالما عاد إلى وطنه أصدر كتاباً  بعنوان "سيدتنا تعود إلى مصر" Jerome Palmer, Our Lady Returns to Egypt 
وكذلك جائت السيدة بيرل زكى وهى أمريكية متزوجة من قبطى , وهى أيضاً سهرت  الليالى وسألت الكثيرين ممن قابلتهم عما رأوا أو عما حدث لهم من معجزات ,  وبدورها وضعت كتاباً بعنوان " سيدتنا تزور مصر " Pearl Zaki: Our Lady  Visit Egypt
ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر أن الأنبا غريغوريوس قد كتب كتاباً عن هذا التجلى المذهل باللغة الإنجليزية ليكون شهادة "للذين هم من خارج"
وتقول المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى عن خرجى المدرسة القبطية العظماء : " خليل  باشا إبراهيم المحامى - الذى قام ببناء كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحى الزيتون  التى تجلت فيها والدة أفله من 2 أبريل سنة 1968 وظلت تتجلى بها أكثر من  سنتين ورآها الألاف من الناس قبط ومسلمين وأجانب . " أيريس حبيب المصرى -  قصة الكنيسة القبطية - الكتاب الثالث - ص 344 

**************************
فى 19 طوبة 1724 للشهداء - 28 يناير 2008 ميلادية فى مقالة بعنوان [ القصة  الحقيقية لاعتناق شيخ الازهر الفحام للمسيحية ] بقلم : الاب يوتا: " ونبدأ  القصة من اولها حيث ان المصريين جميعآ كانوا في حالة انكسار ويأس وهزيمة  نفسية بسبب هزيمة عام سنه 1967 وكانت هناك اصوات من بعض المتعصبين المسلمين  تدعي ان سبب الهزيمة هو البعد عن المنهج الاسلامي وعن الحكم بشرع الله  وبسبب الارتماء في حضن الملحدين الشيوعين السوفيت وحاول بعض المسئولين  اللعب علي وتر العاطفه الدينية للمسلمين وطالب بعضهم بالعودة الي الاسلام  كنظام للحكم ؟؟؟ ولكن فجأة حصل الزلزال الروحي الذي زلزل العالم كله بصفة  عامة ومصر بصفة خاصة (حيث ظهرت السيدة العذراء في كنيسة الزيتون في 2 ابريل  سنه 1968) مما جعل الاضطراب الذي هز عقول المسلمين يزداد واصبحوا  كالتائهين لا يعرفون من امرهم شيئآ فبعد ان كانوا يعتقدون انهم يجب عليهم  العودة الي النظام الاسلامي حتي يتقوا غضب الله الذي سبب الهزيمة لهم حسب  اعتقادهم (ومما يؤكد ذلك ان الشيخ الشعراوي صلي ركعتين شكر لله علي  الهزيمة)؟؟؟ منتهي الوطنية طبعآ!!! حتي يعودوا الي حكم الله وشرعه فوجئوا  بأن الله يرسل لشعب مصر رسالة اخري تختلف كليآ عما يعتقدون وهي ان السيدة  العذراء تظهر في كنيستها في الزيتون
ومن هول الصدمة لم يكونوا يريدون ان يصدقون ما تراه اعينهم وما سجلته  الكاميرات ووكالات الانباء العالمية والصحف المختلفة. وكانت الصدمة قوية  خاصة لبعض المسئولين المتعصبين (ومنهم حسين الشافعي نائب رئيس الجمهوريه)  حتي انه اقنع جمال عبد الناصر ان هناك (ملعوب يقوم به النصاري) وذهب جمال  عبد الناصر بنفسه وتم قطع جميع مصادر الكهرباء عن المنطقة بالكامل ورأي عبد  الناصر العذراء بنفسه ومعه حسين الشافعي الذي حاول اقناع عبد الناصر بأن  تقوم الدولة باصدار بيان يكذبون ظهور العذراء ولكن عبد الناصر رفض هذا  الطلب (هذه المعلومه كان قد حكاها احد الكهنة المقربين جدآ من قداسة البابا  المتنيح الانبا كيرلس)
وكان جمال عبد الناصر علي علاقة جيدة جدآ بقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس وطلب  من قداسة البابا جعل موضوع ظهور العذراء في اضيق نطاق بقدر الامكان خوفآ من  حدوث توتر في العلاقة بين الاقباط والمسلمين وخاصة في وجود شخصيات تحاول  استغلال عواطف المسلمين وشحنها (وكان يقصد حسين الشافعي وحكي للبابا انه  رفض طلب حسين الشافعي بل انه اصدر قرارآ بتحويل الجراج المقابل لكنيسة  العذراء الي كنيسة اخري
وكانت هناك اتصالات محمومة لبعض السياسين والمسئولين الذين ينتمون الي تيار  حسين الشافعي برجال الدين الاسلامي للعمل علي تكذيب ظهور العذراء وشن حملة  مضادة للتشكيك في المسيحية بوجه عام وقد وجد حسين الشافعي ضالته في (الشيخ  الفحام) الذي من تلقاء نفسه اصر علي ان يذهب ليري بنفسه (الخدعة التي يقوم  بها الاقباط حسب ما قيل له من بعض المسئولين المسلمين) ولم يكن وقتها  معروفآ حيث لم يكن تولي منصب شيخ الازهر وذهب ورأي العذراء ولكنه اقنع نفسه  بانها وساوس من الشيطان فذهب عدة مرات وفي كل مرة كان يرأي العذراء وفي  النهاية استسلم للامر الواقع (لكنه رفض في داخله ان يكون ظهور العذراء في  الكنيسة دليل علي صحة اعتقاد المسيحين وخطا عقيدة المسلمين) هذه القصة  حكاها بنفسه لاحد الكهنة الذي كان وصلة الهمز بينه وبين القيادات الكنسية  عندما اعلن الفحام عن رغبته في اعتناق المسيحية


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*
حفظ لنا التاريخ القبطى بعضاً وليس كل ظهور العذراء للشعب القبطى فى مصر  بعض هذه الظهورات كان لأفراد والبعض كان بسبب إضطهاد والبعض كان للملايين  لتقوية الإيمان وكان ظهور العذراء مريم والدة السيد المسيح خاطفاً فى حلم  وبعض الظهورات أستمر يومياً لعدة شهور متواصلة ورآه الناس مسلمين ومسيحيين  وأجانب .
والجميع بلا أستثناء شهدوا لأنهم شاهدوابطرق مختلفه هذا الظهور . 

************************************************** *******************************
جريدة وطنى 30/3/2008م السنة 50 العدد 2414 عن مقالة بعنوان [ ظهور‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزيتون في‏2‏من‏ ‏أبريل‏1968‏] للمتنيح‏ العلامة اللاهوتى  ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس
سعدت‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏وبلادنا‏ ‏وشرفت‏ ‏بظهور‏ ‏وتجلي‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏ ‏مريم‏  ‏بصورة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏لها‏ ‏نظير‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏شرقا‏  ‏وغربا‏.‏وقد‏ ‏هرع‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مكان‏  ‏في‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏بلادنا‏.‏ومن‏ ‏غير‏ ‏بلادنا‏,‏وحملت‏  ‏الإذاعات‏ ‏والصحف‏ ‏ووكالات‏ ‏الأنباء‏ ‏الخبر‏ ‏السعيد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كل‏  ‏مكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏,‏واهتزت‏ ‏له‏ ‏النفوس‏ ‏وانتعشت‏ ‏به‏ ‏الأرواح‏  ‏والأجساد‏,‏وتدفقت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الألوف‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏  ‏لون‏ ‏وجنس‏ ‏ودين‏ ‏ولغة‏,‏وأيقن‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ظاهرة‏  ‏خطيرة‏ ‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏بشيرا‏ ‏بأمر‏ ‏جلل‏ ‏وأحداث‏ ‏لها‏ ‏خطرها‏  ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏لمستقبل‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏وبلادنا‏,‏وبالنسبة‏ ‏لمستقبل‏ ‏البشرية‏  ‏كلها‏.‏
مرات‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏السابقة‏:‏
إن‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذاته‏ ‏حدثا‏ ‏جديدا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏سيما‏ ‏في‏  ‏بلادنا‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نالت‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏بركات‏ ‏وافرة‏ ‏من‏  ‏السماء‏,‏اختصها‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بها‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏مما‏ ‏اختص‏ ‏بلدا‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏في‏  ‏كل‏ ‏المعمورة‏.‏فالعذراء‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏التاريخ‏  ‏المسيحي‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏ظهورها‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المرات‏ ‏كان‏:‏
أولا‏-‏ظهورا‏ ‏لشخص‏ ‏واحد‏:‏في‏ ‏حلم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏رؤيا‏ ‏لتطمينه‏,‏أو‏  ‏لتبليغه‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏خير‏,‏أو‏ ‏لتنبيهه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏يخصه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏شخصيا‏  ‏أو‏ ‏يخص‏ ‏أسرته‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يخص‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأمة‏ ‏بأسرها‏-‏وذلك‏  ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏للبابا‏ ‏أبرآم‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏زرعة‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏والستون‏ ‏في‏  ‏سلسلة‏ ‏باباوات‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏منه‏ ‏الخليفة‏ ‏المعز‏  ‏الفاطمي‏(‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العاشر‏ ‏للميلاد‏)‏تحويل‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏المقطم‏ ‏من‏  ‏مكانه‏,‏برهانا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صدق‏ ‏قول‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏:‏لو‏ ‏كان‏  ‏لكم‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏حبة‏ ‏خردل‏ ‏لكنتم‏ ‏تقولون‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏انتقل‏  ‏من‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏فينتقل‏(‏متي‏17:20),‏فلما‏ ‏اعتكف‏ ‏البابا‏  ‏بكنيسة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏بالمعلقة‏ ‏صائما‏ ‏بدموع‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏ثلاثة‏  ‏أيام‏,‏استجاب‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لصلاته‏,‏وظهرت‏ ‏له‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏من‏ ‏إيقونتها‏  ‏في‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الثالث‏,‏وبشرته‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏المعجزة‏ ‏ستتم‏ ‏والجبل‏  ‏سينتقل‏,‏وقد‏ ‏انتقل‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏بالفعل‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يلي‏ ‏تل‏ ‏الكبش‏ ‏بين‏  ‏القاهرة‏ ‏والفسطاط‏ ‏بزلزلة‏ ‏عظيمة‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏الشمس‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏من‏ ‏تحته‏  ‏علي‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏سجلته‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏التاريخ‏ ‏وحفظه‏ ‏تراثنا‏ ‏الكنسي‏.‏
ثانيا‏-‏ظهورا‏ ‏قصيرا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتعدي‏ ‏بضع‏ ‏دقائق‏ ‏يستغرقها‏ ‏أداء‏ ‏الرسالة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجلها‏.‏
ثالثا‏-‏ظهورا‏ ‏لمرة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏علي‏  ‏حدة‏.‏وقد‏ ‏يتكرر‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مرتين‏ ‏أخريين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أكثر‏  ‏تقدير‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏للخليفة‏ ‏المأمون‏(814-833)‏م‏ ‏الذي‏  ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أصدر‏ ‏أمرا‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏بهدم‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الكنائس‏  ‏المصرية‏,‏فنفذ‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏الحاكم‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الخليفة‏  ‏العباسي‏.‏فلما‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏هدم‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بأتريب‏.‏واعترض‏  ‏كاهنها‏ ‏الراهب‏ ‏القس‏ ‏يوحنا‏,‏وطلب‏ ‏مهلة‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أيام‏,‏وأمهله‏  ‏الأمير‏,‏واعتكف‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏صائما‏ ‏ومصليا‏,‏فظهرت‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏للخليفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏بغداد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏ليال‏ ‏متوالية‏,‏وطلبت‏  ‏إليه‏ ‏في‏ ‏حلم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكتب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏بوقف‏ ‏هدم‏ ‏كنيسة‏  ‏أتريب‏ ‏وسائر‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏.‏ولما‏ ‏صدع‏ ‏الخليفة‏ ‏للأمر‏  ‏وكتب‏ ‏الخطاب‏ ‏ومهره‏ ‏بتوقيعه‏,‏اختطفه‏ ‏من‏ ‏يده‏ ‏طائر‏ ‏أبيض‏  ‏وحمله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خيمة‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏في‏ ‏أتريب‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏مغلقة‏,‏وألقاه‏ ‏بين‏  ‏يديه‏,‏أو‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ 21‏يونية‏ ‏سنة‏1954‏م‏  ‏حيث‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بدير‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏الأرثوذكس‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مرة‏  ‏فبني‏ ‏المطران‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ياكوبوس‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الظهور‏.‏
الظهور‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏الغرب‏:‏
وكذلك‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏الغرب‏,‏مما‏  ‏يرويه‏ ‏من‏ ‏كتبوا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلدةفاطمةبالبرتغال‏ ‏في‏  ‏المدة‏ ‏من‏ 13‏مايو‏ ‏إلي‏13‏أكتوبر‏ ‏سنة‏ 1917 ‏وفي‏ ‏لورد‏  ‏عام‏1858‏م‏.‏
فالملاحظ‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏الأخير‏ ‏بحسب‏ ‏رواية‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏أرخوا‏ ‏له‏:‏
‏1-‏إنه‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تجلي‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏للجماهير‏,‏فقد‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الأطفال‏ ‏هم‏  ‏الذين‏ ‏يرون‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏ولا‏ ‏يراها‏ ‏غيرهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألوف‏ ‏البشر‏  ‏الذين‏ ‏اختلفوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الرؤيا‏,‏ليتحققوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏رواية‏  ‏الأطفال‏.‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الفاتيكان‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعلن‏  ‏الاعتراف‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏مما‏ ‏جمعه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنباء‏  ‏المعجزات‏.‏
‏2-‏إنه‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏لزمن‏ ‏قصير‏ ‏يتراوح‏ ‏بين‏10, 15 ‏دقيقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مرة‏.‏
‏3-‏إنه‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏لمرات‏ ‏قليلة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏فترات‏ ‏متباعدة‏.‏
فالمؤلفون‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏كتبوا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏إن‏ ‏ظهور‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏فاطمة‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏ست‏ ‏مرات‏(‏من‏ 13‏مايو‏  ‏إلي‏13‏أكتوبر‏ ‏سنة‏1917) ‏وكان‏ ‏بين‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏والظهور‏ ‏التالي‏  ‏له‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏شهر‏,‏ثم‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏نهائيا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏المرة‏  ‏السادسة‏.‏وكذلك‏ ‏الحال‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏لورد‏,‏فالذين‏  ‏كتبوا‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏ثماني‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏مرة‏  ‏منذ‏11‏فبراير‏1858.‏
مميزات‏ ‏التجليات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزيتون‏:‏
أما‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏فتتميز‏ ‏بأمور‏ ‏ثلاثة‏:‏
أولا‏-‏إنها‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏لشخص‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏محدود‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفراد‏  ‏يرونها‏ ‏هم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يراها‏ ‏غيرهم‏,‏بل‏ ‏هي‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏لجميع‏ ‏الناس‏  ‏فقد‏ ‏رآها‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الألوف‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مرة‏.‏ولذلك‏ ‏فهي‏  ‏تجليات‏ ‏وليست‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏ظهور‏.‏
ثانيا‏-‏إن‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏ ‏تستغرق‏ ‏وقتا‏ ‏كافيا‏ ‏قد‏  ‏يطول‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بضع‏ ‏ساعات‏,‏حتي‏ ‏أمكن‏ ‏للبعض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يراها‏  ‏مرات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الليلة‏ ‏الواحدة‏,‏فإذا‏ ‏ابتعد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الرؤيا‏  ‏بسبب‏ ‏ضغط‏ ‏الجماهير‏ ‏وتزاحمها‏,‏كان‏ ‏يجاهد‏ ‏ليعود‏ ‏مرة‏  ‏ومرات‏,‏فكان‏ ‏يتمكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏رؤية‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏,‏ثم‏ ‏يفسح‏ ‏المجال‏  ‏لغيره‏,‏ثم‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏فيراها‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏.‏وكان‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏ممن‏  ‏يراها‏ ‏يجري‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏قريبه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صديقه‏ ‏يوقظه‏ ‏من‏ ‏نومه‏  ‏فيرتدي‏ ‏ملابسه‏ ‏ويندفع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المكان‏,‏فيري‏ ‏بدوره‏ ‏ما‏ ‏رآه‏  ‏غيره‏ ‏فيرجع‏ ‏مؤمنا‏ ‏بحقيقة‏ ‏الرؤيا‏.‏
ثالثا‏-‏إنها‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏متكررة‏ ‏متوالية‏-‏متكررة‏ ‏لأنها‏:‏
‏1-‏في‏ ‏الليلة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏وتتجلي‏ ‏عديدا‏ ‏من‏  ‏المرات‏,‏وبمناظر‏ ‏مختلفة‏,‏وفي‏ ‏مواضع‏ ‏مختلفة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكنيسة‏:‏في‏  ‏داخل‏ ‏القبة‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏البحرية‏,‏وفي‏ ‏خارجها‏,‏وفي‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏القبة‏  ‏الغربية‏ ‏البحرية‏,‏وفوقها‏,‏وخارجها‏,‏وفوق‏ ‏القبة‏ ‏الكبري‏  ‏والوسطي‏,‏وفوق‏ ‏القبتين‏ ‏الغربية‏ ‏القبلية‏ ‏والقبة‏ ‏الوسطي‏,‏وفوق‏  ‏النخلة‏,‏وفي‏ ‏الفجوة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏شجرتين‏ ‏بالجهة‏ ‏القبلية‏ ‏للكنيسة‏.‏
‏2- ‏إنها‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏في‏ ‏ليال‏ ‏متعاقبة‏ ‏من‏ ‏دون‏ ‏هدنة‏.‏وفي‏  ‏بعض‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تتجلي‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الظواهر‏  ‏الروحانية‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏بينها‏ ‏الحمام‏ ‏الأبيض‏ ‏الناصع‏ ‏المشع‏ ‏في‏  ‏تشكيلات‏ ‏مختلفة‏,‏والنجوم‏,‏والبخور‏,‏والسحاب‏ ‏المنير‏.‏وفي‏ ‏بعض‏  ‏الليالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإطلاق‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏في‏  ‏هذه‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏يؤكد‏ ‏حقيقية‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏في‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتجلي‏  ‏فيها‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏,‏لأن‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏الخارجية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏هي‏ ‏بعينها‏ ‏من‏  ‏حيث‏ ‏الإضاءة‏ ‏وغيرها‏.‏
ولا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعطي‏ ‏رقما‏ ‏صحيحا‏ ‏لعدد‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏الظهور‏  ‏أو‏ ‏التجليات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآم‏.‏إنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعيها‏ ‏الحصر‏.‏
‏3- ‏ثم‏ ‏إنها‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏متوالية‏,‏لقد‏ ‏مر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏سنة‏  ‏كاملة‏(‏من‏2 ‏أبريل‏ ‏سنة‏1968 ‏إلي‏2‏أبريل‏ 1969) ‏ولازال‏ ‏تجلي‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏والظواهر‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏تتوالي‏,‏ولا‏ ‏نعرف‏ ‏متي‏ ‏يتوقف‏ ‏هذا‏  ‏الظهور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏التجلي‏.‏فإذا‏ ‏قلنا‏ ‏إن‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏أم‏  ‏النور‏ ‏بلغت‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العام‏ ‏المنصرم‏ 300 ‏أو‏400 ‏ظهور‏  ‏وتجلي‏,‏فهذا‏ ‏التقدير‏ ‏تقدير‏ ‏خاطئ‏ ‏لاشك‏,‏وليس‏ ‏منصفا‏ ‏للحقيقة‏  ‏الواقعة‏.‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏ظهور‏  ‏واحد‏,‏ففي‏ ‏ليال‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏متوالية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تتم‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏في‏  ‏الليلة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏تعقبها‏ ‏هدنة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏محددة‏  ‏لليلة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏لبضعة‏ ‏ليال‏.‏
من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏سبق‏ ‏يتضح‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏جديدة‏  ‏كل‏ ‏الجدة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يسبق‏ ‏لها‏ ‏نظير‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الغرب‏.‏وهي‏  ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ننظر‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏نظرة‏ ‏جادة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏هازلة‏,‏لأنها‏  ‏علي‏ ‏قدر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مفرحة‏ ‏ومثيرة‏,‏بقدر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏جليلة‏  ‏وخطيرة‏,‏بل‏ ‏وبشيرة‏ ‏ونذيرة‏ ‏بأحداث‏ ‏متوقعة‏ ‏في‏ ‏المستقبل‏  ‏القريب‏ ‏لأمتنا‏ ‏وبلاد‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏الأوسط‏,‏وفي‏ ‏المستقبل‏ ‏البعيد‏  ‏للجنس‏ ‏البشري‏ ‏كله‏.‏
الظهور‏ ‏حقيقة‏:‏
أما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏وتجلياتها‏ ‏حقيقة‏ ‏مؤكدا‏ ‏فهذا‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏لا‏  ‏يرقي‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏الشك‏ ‏بتاتا‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏شك‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏ورأي‏ ‏فرجع‏  ‏مؤمنا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏بالظهور‏ ‏وحده‏,‏بل‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏مؤمنا‏ ‏بالله‏ ‏وبالعالم‏  ‏الأرواح‏,‏وبالآخرة‏,‏والحساب‏,‏والثواب‏,‏والعقاب‏ ,‏وبكل‏ ‏القيم‏  ‏الروحية‏ ‏المسيحية‏.‏
ولذلك‏ ‏فإنه‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتصل‏ ‏بنا‏ ‏الصحفيون‏ ‏ومراسلو‏ ‏وكالات‏  ‏الأنباء‏ ‏يستفسرون‏ ‏عن‏ ‏اعتراف‏ ‏الفاتيكان‏ ‏بظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏  ‏الزيتون‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أبتسم‏ ‏متعجبا‏ ‏من‏ ‏استفسار‏ ‏كهذا‏ ‏وكنت‏  ‏أقول‏:‏هل‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏رأينا‏ ‏ونري‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بعيوننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حاجة‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يشهد‏ ‏الفاتيكان‏ ‏بصحة‏ ‏الرؤيا‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ألوف‏  ‏الأميال؟‏! ‏إنه‏ ‏يكفينا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يشك‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏  ‏فيلبس‏ ‏لنثنائيل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيحتعال‏ ‏وانظر‏!‏
ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لقد‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏كثيرون‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأجانب‏ ‏من‏ ‏مختلف‏ ‏بلاد‏  ‏العالم‏,‏فذهبوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الزيتون‏,‏ورأوا‏ ‏بعيونهم‏ ,‏وآمنوا‏,‏وعادوا‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏بلادهم‏ ‏مؤمنين‏,‏ونقلوا‏ ‏إيمانهم‏ ‏وما‏ ‏رأوا‏ ‏لغير‏  ‏المؤمنين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏للمتشككين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏للمتسائلين‏.‏
وقد‏ ‏وردت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لجنة‏ ‏تقصي‏ ‏الحقائق‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الرسائل‏ ‏من‏ ‏مختلف‏  ‏بلاد‏ ‏العالم‏:‏من‏ ‏السويد‏ ‏والدانمرك‏ ‏وإنجلترا‏ ‏وفرنسا‏  ‏وألمانيا‏ ‏وسويسرا‏ ‏وإيطاليا‏,‏والولايات‏ ‏المتحدة‏  ‏الأمريكية‏,‏وبلاد‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏العربي‏,‏وأفريقيا‏,‏وأستراليا‏...‏ورددنا‏  ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الرسائل‏ ‏مؤكدين‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏بالبينات‏ ‏حقيقة‏ ‏الظهور‏  ‏البتولي‏.
أنباء عن ظهور أطياف نورانية فوق كنائس دير مواس بالمنيا 
منظمة الأقباط الأحرار كتبها شريف رمزى المحامى الخميس, 12 نوفمبر 2009  14:17 ذكر شهود عيان بمناطق مُتفرقة بمركز دير مواس، ومنها قرية نزلة  البدرمان التى شهدت اعتداءات على منازل ومُمتلكات أقباط بسبب إعادة بناء  منارة لكنيسة القرية فى غُضون الإسبوعين الماضيين، أنهم شاهدوا أطياف  نورانية غير مُعتادة تظهر وتختفى بالقُرب من قِباب ومنارات عدد من الكنائس  بقُرى وتُخوم دير مواس.. وبحسب روايات شهود العيان -للأقباط الأحرار- فإن  هذه الأطياف -والتى اتخذ بعضها شكل حمام- ماتزال تَبرُق فى سماء دير مواس  بشكل واضح للعيان، وهو ما دعا الأهالى من الأقباط والمُسلمين للتجمع  والازذحام أعلى أسطح المنازل لمُشاهدة الظاهرة -والتى اعتبرها الأهالى  ظهوراً نورانياً للسيدة العذراء- وأكد البعض على ثقتهم بأن السماء تُعلن  بطريقتها أن الأقباط أصحاب حق وأنهم محروسين بقوة إلهية فى مواجهة  التهديدات المُستمرة التى يتعرضون لها على خلفية بناء سور لدير أو ترميم  كنيسة مُتهدمة كما حدث فى قرية نزلة البدرمان، وماتزال أجواء من الفرحة  مَصحوبة بالهٌتاف والزغاريد تَعُم قُرى ونجوع مركز دير مواس ابتهاجاً بما  اعتبره الأهالى ظهورات روحية. جدير بالذكر أن مُحافظة المنيا تشهد فى  الأونة الأخيرة حالة من الاحتقان بين مواطنيها من المُسلمين والأقباط،  تتجلى مظاهره بين الحين والآخر فى شكل هجوم على كنائس ومُمتلكات الأهالى من  الأقباط وقد قام الكهنة بقفل الكنائس لتجمع عدد كبير من المسيحيين حولها  لرؤية هذه الأنوار وذلك خوفاً من إعتداء المسلمين عليهم 
القس/ صرابامون عجبان - كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بنزلة البدرمان تبع مركز دير  مواس بالمنيا قال : بعد الكنيسة كانت توجد نهضه مارجرجس ليلاً وحوالى  الساعة 8 ليلاً تلقى العديد من االمكالمات التلفيونية لم تحضر ايقولون أنهم  رأوا أطياف نورانية بشكل حمام ولم أستطع الطلوع لسطح الكنيسة لأننى كانت  عندى زيارة لمريض فلما ذهبت لمنزلة وجد الناس مجتمعين فرأيت معهم هذا الطيف  النورانى ويقول أيضاً أن الجميع رأى هذه الأطياف مسيحيين ومسلمين 
استمع لتسجيل مع القس/ بسطوروس شفيق - كاهن دير العذراء والأنبا إبرأم  بدلجا ايوه صحيح راى الشعب أطياف نورانية ليس لها شكل حول المنارة بالكنيسة  
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

*تعليق من الموقع : ترددت  أخبار من شهود عن ظهور العذراء على قباب كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومار يوحنا  فى نجع حمادى وأوردت الخبر إحدى الجرائد هى جريدة اليوم السابع وما لبث أن  نشرت اليو تيوب صور لهذا الظهور 
************************************************** *******************
والأقباط يخرجون فى "فرح" بسبب تجليها.. أنباء عن ظهور العذراء "غاضبة" بنجع حمادى
أنباء عن ظهور العذراء بنجع حمادى نجع حمادى – 
اليوم السابع هند المغربى الجمعة، 8 يناير 2010
أكد المئات من الأقباط، من منطقة "المستت" بمدينة نجع حمادى بمحافظة قنا،  أن السيدة مريم العذراء ظهرت مساء اليوم الجمعة، فوق كنيسة "مارى يوحنا"  تعبيراًُ عن غضبها الشديد، على حد تفسيرهم، من الأحداث الطائفية التى  شهدتها المدينة ليلة أمس الأول وأسفرت عن مقتل 6 أقباط ومسلم. وخرج المئات  من الأقباط فى شوارع منطقة "المستت" بمدينة نجع حمادى بمحافظة قنا وهم فى  حالة فرح شديدة مطلقين الزغاريد، وأوضح عدد منهم بمنطقة "المستت" أن  العذراء ظهرت فوق الكنيسة التى شهدت أمس الصلاة على القتلى فى الأحداث  الطائفية بنجع حمادى. 
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

شهدت محافظة أسيوط زيارة من السماء في تمام الساعة 8 ليلأ  يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 19/1/2010م اذا بنور هائل وحمام نوراني يغطي اغلب قري  محافظة أسيوط بالكامل ويزور المسيحين هناك حيث ظهرت الانوار بقوة فوق  السحاب في قرية كودية النصاري و قرية كوم بوها و قرية أمشول و قرية  الحبالصة وقرية صنبو فمن هذهة القري من يتبع مركز ديروط ومنهم من يتبع مركز  القوصية ورغم انة هناك عشرات وعشرات الكيلوا مترات إلا أن جميع الأهالي  يشاهدون بوضوح الظهورات النورانية في كل ارجاء اسيوط فتجمع الناس في كل هذة  المناطق علي الاسطح السكنية يراقبون الزيارة السمائية المفرحة اذا في  كودية النصاري حيث اكثر من 15 الف مسيحيي تعداد هذة القرية احتلوا اسطح  المنازل في الساعة 8 ليلا وينظرون الي السماء حيث النور القوي والحمام  النوراني فرنموا وهللوا واخذوا يزغردون أطفال وشباب رجال و نساء وتبادلوا  اهاليهم ايضا ممن يروا لظهورات في المناطق الاخري والقري المجاورة مم زاد  الفرح والبهجة في كل قلوب مسيحين أسيوط وكلم من كان لة طلبة قالها بفرح  فمنهم من صلي لاهالي نجع حمادي ومنهم من طلب الي الرب ان يقضي عدلا  للمظلومين ومنهم من قال ( انصف يا رب اولادك ) واخرين رنموا ( فوق القباب  بصوا وشوفوا الست العدرار منورة ) والامهات تراقب في فرحة اذا يقولوا ( يا  رب احفظ اولادك ) ومنهم رغم هذه الزيارة العلوية اذ تغلغل الية الخوف من  هذا الظهور اذا راينا ما حصل في قنا والان وعلي اول منتدي مسيحي الشاهد علي  هذا الظهور بخلاف 15 الف مسيحي يشهدون انة ظهور للعذراء الفيديو حصري جدا 
This site was last updated 05/31/10


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

***************************
العذراء تظهر بكامل جسدها فى الوراق بكنيسه العذراء مريم والملاك ميخائيل بحى الوراق بمصر
ظهور العذراء مريم فى الوراق - تاريخ نشر الخبر 11/12/2009م 

ظهور العذراء على كنيستها بحى الوراق بمصر 
هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى هكذا قالت سيدتنا فى الأنجيل .. وليطوبك  ويشكرك جيلنا المبارك أيتها العذراء لأنك تحننت على شعب ابنك الساكن فى  وسط شعب ظالم .. فالشعب الساكن فى الظلمة أبصر نوراً .. ظهرت لتقويته  ياسيدتنا وأريته أمجاد السماء فى وسط ضيقاته .. 
ليفرح أقباط مصر الذين يعانون من وطأة إضطهاد الإحتلال الإسلامى العنصرى  الإستيطانى لمصر بظهور السيدة العذراء مريم أم السيد المسيح كلمة الإله  الذى اخذ من دمها جسداً حيث سجل يوحنا الإنجيلى هذا الحدث فقال " الكلمة  صار جسداً" ويعتبر هذا الظهور من ظهوراتها المهمة فلآول مرة يتمكن الكثيرين  بتصويرها بالفيديو والموبايل بالإضافة إلى أنها ظهرت بكامل جسدها فوق  كنيسه العذراء مريم والملاك ميخائيل الأثرية بحى الوراق بمصر بجانب الصلبان  المنيرةكما تراها فى الصورة وذلك فى الساعة العاشرة يوم الخميس الموافق  10/12/2009 حتى الساعة الثانية من صباح اليوم التالى الجمعة حيث توافد  أعداد كبيرة من الأقباط والمسلمين شاهدوها تظهر وتختفى فوق الكنيسة وتنتقل  من مكان لآخر مما أدى إلى إزدحام المنطقة حول الكنيسة وتعثر المرور فتدخل  الأمن لمنع التجمع بالمنطقة حول الكنيسة وسط تهليل الأقباط حول كنيسة  العدرا بالوراق بجوار امبابه وامام روض الفرج علي الشط الاخر وقد تمكن  الأقباط والمسلمين من إلتقاط مقطع فيديو (كليب) ورآه الملايين على اليو  تيوب بالإنترنت فى ظهور فريد من نوعه حيث إحتشد مئات المسيحيين فى الساعة  الثانية صباح يوم الجمعة بعد أن إنتشر خبر ظهور "االسيدة العذراء مريم" على  واحدة من قباب الكنيسة حيث تدفق أعداد كبيرة من الأقباط والمسلمين وقال  عدد من شهود العيان أن عددا كبيرا من الأقباط أخبروا أقاربهم ومعارفهم  بظهور العذراء فوق الكنيسة ليلا مما جعل المئات يتوافدون لرؤية السيدة  العذراء وفى بداية ظهورها كانت تظهر وتختفى لمدد متقطعة على إحدى قباب  كنسيتها بالوراق بمصر مما أعطى فرصة إنتشار خبر ظهورها فتجمع الألاف من  الأقباط والمسلمين وفى فرحة غامرة تغنى ألأقباط بتراتيل روحية فى وسط تصفيق  وزغاريد النساء يشق عنان السماء وكان كثير من الشعب الواقف ينادونها  قائلين : " يا عدرا " وآخرين ينادونها ويقولون : " يا أم النور" وهى تقف فى  شكل نوراني على سطح الكنيسة وعندما طالب الأمن الأقباط بإخلاء الشوارع  المحيطة بالكنيسة ردد الأقباط عبارة تلقائية بسيطة " بص شوف العدرا بتعمل  أيه" و«نورك بان ع الصلبان». و"البركة يا عذرا" و"يا عذرا يا أم النصاري  اظهري علي المنارة" وتعالت الترانيم في السيارات المصطفة علي جانبي الطريق.  . 
************************************************** ************************************************** ****** 
الأمن وقطع ألسنة الأقباط والماس الكهربى وفيما يلى تحقيق صحفى نشره موقع "  الأقباط قادمون " على شبكة الإنترنت : أكد رامز لا بان (26) صاحب مصنع  ملابس بجوار الكنيسة أم : السيدة العذراء ظهرت عدة ظهورات وهو قد رأى  ظهورها الساعة 1 صباحاً وقد رآها بصورة كاملة (جسدها كاملاً بنفس اللون  الأزرق الذى ترتديه وعليه ثوب أبيض فوق الصليب فى منتصف الكنيسة ( الكنيسة  عبارة عن منارتين أمام الكنيسة ثم 3 قباب وسط الكنيسة وكل قبة عليها صليب  ثم آخر الكنيسة منارة كبيرة) وكان الظهور على الصليب المنتصف فى القباب  الثلاثة ثم ظهرت مرة أخرى على منارة الكنيسة الأخيرة بصورة كاملة ثم بدأت  بالذهاب والإياب بين المنارة الأخيرة والقباب الوسطى وسط حشد من آلاف  الأقباط الذين سمعوا وأتوا إلى المكان وأضاف شاهد عيان آخر وهو مسلم أسمه  أحمد رشدى أنه رأى بعينه السيدة العذراء وأكد أنه لا فرق بين مسيحى ومسلم  وأننا أتربينا مع بعض ولن ننكر ظهور السيدة العذراء ( وقد سجل شهادته  تسجيلاً صوتياً كشاهد عيان) وأضافت إحدى السيدات أن أول ظهور للسيدة  العذراء كان الساعة 10 مساء أستمر للحظات وأنتشر الخبر فى كل المنطقة  وتوافد الألاف الذين إلتفوا حول الكنيسة ثم عادت السيدة العذراء للظهور مرة  أخرى من الساعة 1 إلى الساعة 2 تظهر لعدة دقائق ثم تختفى ، وأثناء ظهورها  أستطاع الكثيرين تصويرها فيديو سواء مسيحين أو مسلمين ، وقد أضاف شاهد عيان  أسمه باسم وجدى أن السيدة العذراء ظهرت أيضاً بكنيسة مار مينا بالوراق ،  وما ذمره باسم أكده لنا أحد خدام الكنيسة أسمه جرجس رومانى وبعد الإتصال به  أكد أنه يوجد شاهد عيان لما حدث فى كنيسة مار مينا وهو الدكتور أنطون  أدوارد (صيدلى) فمنزلة أمام الكنيسة والذى أكد أن هناك ضوء شديد ظهر من  حمامة كبيرة كانت تدور حول كنيسة مار مينا ثم سمعت أت عن ظهور السيدة  العذراء فى كنيستها فقام وقمت وذهبت إلى هناك 
وبعد إنتشار خبر ظهور السيدة العذراء حضرت قوة من البوليس مكونة 3 عربات  أمن من قسم الوراق و 3 ملازمين منهم محمود الجوار ومحمد الثورا وقد ذكر  ملازم أول محمود الجوار أنهم جاءوا بعد إخبارهم بوجود تجمع وإشغال طريق  أمام الكنيسة وهو ما يعد مخالفاً للقوانون لذا أتينا لفض هذا التجمهر  المخالف للقانون ، وبسؤاله عن ظهور العذراء نفى ذلك قائلاً : " لأ ده ماس  كهربائى" وبسؤاله عن تسجيلات الفيديو لظهور العذراء قال : " لا أعلم عنها  شئ" وعندما توجهت لسؤال أحد الخدام عن هذا الظهور فوجئت بأحد أمناء الشرطة  يشير له من بعيد بعلامة (النفى) بأصبعه حتى لا يتحدث معى وفى خلسة قال لى  الخادم أن ألأمن قال لهم : " ألا يتحدثوا للصحافة" وفى وفرحة عارمة شددت أم  سعد والبهجة تكسو ملامحها أنها رأت العذراء فوق الكنيسة تروح وتغدو أمام  البرج الخلفي، وأن إبنها صور المشهد علي الموبايل "لو مش مصدق"، وان جارتها  المسلمة قد شاهدت العذراء وهنئتها بذلك. وكان سطح الكنيسة قد احتشدت فوقه  عدسات الكاميرات لتصوير هذه التجلي، والذي انتشر كالنار في الهشيم في القري  القريبة من الوراق لتحمل الكثير من أبناءها للتأكد من صحتها.
وتوجهت لحارس الأمن أمام الكنيسة وهو مسلم والذى حلف بالله العظيم وبأولاده  بأنه لم يكن هناك شئ ولا ظهور ولا حاجة وعندما سألناه عن تسجيلات الفيديو  رد قائلاً : " معرفش حاجة .. انا حارس من الساعة 8 مساءاً حتى 8 صباحاً  وأنا ماشفتش حاجة عايز تعرف أى حاجة روح لمأمور القسم عبد العظيم بيه الجمل  ؟ وإتصلنا بالقمص حزقيال فايق راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء والذى أكد أن  السيدة العذراء ظهرت وهلل المسيحيين قائلين : " بص شوف العدرا بتعمل أيه"  عندما حاول الأمن أن يصرفهم !! 
**********************************************
صحفى يكتب شهادته حول تفاصيل ظهور العذراء فى كنيسة الوراق 

نقلا عن: جريدة الأسبوع - جمال جرجس المزاحم 6 كيهك 1726 للشهداء - 15 ديسمبر 2009 ميلادية 
كنت قد وصلت إلى منزلى بالمعادى فى الواحدة صباح أول أمس السبت، فهاتفنى  أسقف صديق لى، وجدته يقول "العذراء يا جمال بتظهر دلوقتى على منارة كنيسة  فى الوراق، ودلوقتى الكنيسة فيها آلاف عشان يتفرجوا عليها". على الفور قمت  بارتداء ملابسى وتوجهت إلى الوراق ومعى زوجتى وابنتى "جاسى" لكى نشاهد  العذراء، وخلال 35 دقيقة وصلت إلى الوراق وسط زحام شديد من الأقباط الذين  حضروا لكى يشهدوا هذا الحدث، وبعد 7 دقائق وصلنا أمام باب الكنيسة. كانت  المفاجأة عندما وقفت أنا وزوجتى ومعى ابنتى أمام الكنيسة فرأينا نوراً  براقاً فى ملابس زرقاء، وكان الجميع يهتف مسيحيون ومسلمون "يا عدرا يا أم  النور نورى لنا على طول"، "يا عدرا يا أم النصارى اظهرى على المنارة". كان  المشهد غير تقليدى فالجميع يصلى ويرتل لهذه المعجزة التى لم تتكرر منذ  سنوات مثل ظهورها عام 1968 على منارة الزيتون و1986 على منارة القديسة  دميانه بشبرا، وعام 1992 فى دير العذراء بأسيوط. كانت دموع الفرح تنهار من  زوجتى وهى تشاهد ظهور العذراء على منارة الكنيسة، فهى تحب القديسة مريم،  وتصلى دائما لبركتها، وقد استمر مشهد تجلى العذراء على القبة لمدة 20 دقيقة  لا أحد يكذبه، فالجميع يشاهد العذراء أمامه رأى العين. أمسكت هاتفى  المحمول لكى أصور ما يحدث، فإذا بالعذراء تزداد نورا وسط ترتيل الآلاف  الموجودين من الأقباط والمسلمين للترانيم والتسابيح لكى تستمر فى ظهورها،  ثم فجأة حلَّقت أربعة حمامات بيضاء حول منارة الكنيسة ليزداد الموقف بهاءً.  الساعة الرابعة صباحا اتصل بى نفس الأسقف وسألنى "هل شاهدت العذراء؟" فقلت  له "نعم أنا مش مصدق إللى شوفته" فردَّ " العذراء لما ظهرت فى عام 68 فى  كنيسة الزيتون شاهدها 40 مليون نسمة من جميع انحاء العالم وظلت 3 سنوات  مستمرة فى الظهور لذلك قام الأنبا كيرلس وقتها بتشكيل لجنة من الآباء  الاساقفة لمتابعة الظهور".. ثم أضاف أن البابا شنودة طلب منه وهو فى أمريكا  أن يتابع ظهور العذارء وإعداد تقرير كامل حوله لكى يتم تشكيل لجنة كتلك  التى شكلها الأنبا كيرلس لمتابعته. هذه شهادة منى، أنا الصحفى الذى لا أملك  غير مصداقيتى، بأن العذراء ظهرت على قبة كنيسة العذراء بالوراق وعلى من  يريد أن يتأكد أن يذهب هناك بنفسه. 
**************************************************
الآلاف ينتظرون ظهور السيدة العذراء في الوراق لليوم الرابع 
جريدة الدستور الاثنين- العدد 852- الإصدار الثانى - 27 من ذي الحجة 1430 - 14 من ديسمبر 2009 كتب- هاني سمير:
احتشد آلاف الأقباط أمس أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع الكورنيش بالوراق  بعد أن انتشرت أنباء ظهور السيدة العذراء في الكنيسة في الوقت الذي ازدادت  فيه التشديدات الأمنية عما كانت عليه أمس الأول لمواجهة تزايد أعداد  المتوافدين علي الكنيسة. من جانبه قال القمص داود إبراهيم- كاهن الكنيسة-  إن التشديد الأمني يرجع إلي أن أعداد القادمين للكنيسة تضاعفت وفي زيادة  مستمرة وشارك عدد من المسلمين الأقباط في احتفالهم بظهور العذراء، مضيفاً  أن الناس تأتي من التاسعة مساءً بعد أن تنهي أعمالها وحتي الخامسة فجراً،  وشهد شارع الكورنيش تكدساً مرورياً نتيجة التزاحم أمام الكنيسة، أما داخل  الكنيسة فلم يكن هناك مكان لشخص بعد أن امتلأت عن آخرها ولم يستطع أحد أن  يدخل أو يخرج منها. علي الجانب الآخر استغل أهالي المنطقة الحدث في تحقيق  استفادة مادية، إذ فُتح المنزل المقابل للكنيسة لمن يريد الصعود حتي يستطيع  الرؤية بشكل أفضل مقابل جنيه واحد في حين انتشر باعة الشاي والمأكولات وتم  تأجير الكراسي مقابل ثلاثة جنيهات للكرسي الواحد. ومن ناحية أخري وفي  حوالي الواحدة والثلث صباح أمس- الأحد- ظهرت حمامة ظلت تحلق فوق الأقباط  فهتفوا واندفعوا نحو الكنيسة لمشاهدتها اعتقاداً منهم أنها السيدة العذراء.  تعيد تلك الحادثة للذاكرة قصة أول ظهور للسيدة العذراء بالزيتون في شهر  أبريل 1968، حيث قرر الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر الذهاب شخصياً لمشاهدة هذا  الظهور ومعه عائلته وكان بصحبته حسين الشافعي- سكرتير المجلس الإسلامي  الأعلي. 
****************************
كاهن كنيسة الوراق: السيدة العذراء أرادت أن تدعو الناس للتصالح مع الله بعدما خلت قلوبهم من المحبة
جريدة الدستور لثلاثاء- العدد 853- الإصدار الثانى - 28 من ذي الحجة 1430 - 15 من ديسمبر 2009 كتب ـ هاني سمير: 
لليوم الخامس علي التوالي توافد آلاف الأقباط مساء أمس الأول الأحد وحتي  صباح أمس الاثنين علي كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بشارع كورنيش النيل  بالوراق لمشاهدة السيدة العذراء بعد انتشار أنباء عن ظهورها في صورة التجلي  المشهورة بردائها الأزرق مساء الخميس الماضي.، وشهدت المنطقة وجوداً أمنيا  مكثفا من خلال وجود بعض القيادات الأمنية بمحافظة الجيزة وست سيارات أمن  مركزي وسيارة إطفاء بالإضافة لبعض سيارات الشرطة، وانتشر باعة صور السيدة  العذراء بين المتجمهرين وقام البعض بتوزيع مطبوعات بها تماجيد للسيدة  العذراء مثل ترنيمة «السلام لك يا مريم» ولحن خين إفران بمعني «يا الله»  وأيضا لحن أكسيا أي «مستحقة»، واستمرت مظاهر الاحتفال لدي الشباب القبطي  والذين قام بعضهم بالغناء للعذراء حاملين الطبول وهم يرقصون فرحا، بينما  نظم البعض الآخر فرقاً للترتيل والترنيم.. من جانبه قال الأنبا ثيئودوسيوس  أسقف الجيزة لـ«الدستور» علي هامش زيارته كنيسة العذراء بالوراق إن البابا  شنودة الثالث ـ بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية ـ لم يشكل لجنة  لتقصي الحقائق بعد، والتي اعتاد البابا تشكيلها عند انتشار أنباء عن ظهور  السيدة العذراء، وتتكون من مجموعة أساقفة تعمل علي مدار عدة أيام ثم يقوم  كل أسقف بإعداد تقرير وإعطائه للبابا، بعدها يصدر البابا بيانا بابويا  بإقرار الظهور أو نفيه. بينما قال القمص داود إبراهيم ـ كاهن الكنيسة ـ إن  السيدة العذراء أرادت أن تدعو الناس للتصالح مع الله في وقت خلت فيه قلوبهم  من االمحبة
*****************************
وبعد أن قامت جريدة المصريون 16/12/2009م وبعض الجرائد الأخرى وبرامج  بالتلفزيون المصرى بحملة تشكيك تقودها البروباجاندا الإسلامية ضد ظهور  العذراء على قباب كنيسة العذراء بالوراق وكانوا يعتقدون أنه مجرد ظهور ليوم  واحد وفاجأت العذراء الجميع بظهورها مرة أخرى ومن الملاحظ أنها ظهرت فى  نفس يوم ظهور عدد المصريون الخاص بالتشكيك فى ظهورها ظهرت القديسة العذراء  مريم الصورة المقابلة لظهورها فى يوم 16/2/2009م 
وقد قال الذين رأوا ظهورها (شهود عيان) أن العدراء أنه كان على رأسها تاج اصفر من الدهب وتلبس ثوب أبيض عليه طرحة الزرقاء 
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/sh...hp?t=21659ظهور جديد للعذراء مريم بكنيستها بالوراق بتاريخ 16-12-2009 وقد أطفأت الكنيسة أنوار الصلبان الثلاثة ظهور قوى جدا
ومن سياسة الموقع تسجيل الأحداث وفيما يلى ما جاء بجريدة المصريون وكل ما  فيها من بروباجاندا إسلامية فى حملة تشكيك إسلامية ضد ظهور العذراء مريم 
اومن سياسة الموقع تسجيل الأحداث وفيما يلى ما جاء بجريدة المصريون وكل ما  فيها من بروباجاندا إسلامية فى حملة تشكيك إسلامية ضد ظهور العذراء مريم 
http://www.coptichistory.org/untitled_969.htmصفحة  خاصة تسجيل حملة التشكيك الإسلامية ضد ظهور العذراء - العذراء تظهر بعد  الحملة الإسلامية الإعلامية للنشكيك فى ظهورها فوق كنيستها بالوراق
http://www.coptichistory.org/untitled_970.htm كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق الجيزة القاهرة التى ظهرت على قبابها العذراء - بركات ومعجزات العذراء تتوالى
تواريخ ظهور العذراء بالوراق 
--- * فى 10/12/2009م أول ظهور للعذراء بالوراق 
--- * 16/12/2009م ظهور آخر بعد أن قطعت الحكومة وأمن الدولة الكهرباء عن  حى الوراق بالكامل وقاموا بتفتيش الكنيسة والمبانى التى حولها وبث رجال  المباحث والمخبرين ليستطلعوا أمر ظهور العذراء مريم - بعد إعادى شريط  الفيديو لوحظ ظهور يوحنا المعمدان فى الثوانى الخمس الأولى من الفيديو مع  ام النور فى كنيسة الوراق ركزوا فى اول 5 ثوانى على الباب تحت القبه 
--- * أدلى أحد آباء الكنيسة بأحداث ظهور العذراءفى فجر يوم 16ديسمبر 2009 
--- * ظهور حمام في السماء يوم فجر 18 ديسمبر 
--- * فى فجر يوم الأحد 21/12/2009م ظهور السيدة العذراء في وضوح النهار  بالوراق ظهرت العذراء أول الصباح الباكر الاحد اليوم وفين ظهرت على أعلى  المناره 


************************************************** **************




شاهد مقطع من فيديو من التلفزيون المصرى عمرو اديب وظهور السبده العزراء يالوراق



أول ظهور العذراء في الوراق بتاريخ 10- 11/12/2009م اطول فيديو

**********************************
اعلان رسمى من الكنيسه بالظهور بيان صادر من مطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذوكس بالجيزة 15 ديسمبر 2009
بيان صادر من مطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذوكس بالجيزة 15 ديسمبر 2009 
فى عهد قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث و حبرية نيافة الأنبا  دوماديوس مطران الجيزة تعلن مطرانية الجيزة أنه حدث ظهور و تجلى للسيدة  العذراء فى كنيستها بوراق الحضر التابعة للمطلرانية وذلك فجر يوم الجمعة  الموافق 11-12-2009 الساعة الواحدة صباحا وهو ظهور كامل للسيدة العذراء وهى  بملابسها النورانية فوق قبة الكنيسة الوسطى بالثوب الأبيض الناصع وتشد  وسطها بحزام لونه ازرق ملوكى وعلى رأسها تاج وفوق التاج صليب القبة . و  صلبان الكنيسة يصدر منها أضواء باهرة وقد رأها كل أهل المنطقة وهى تنتقل و  تظهر على البوابة بين المنارتين. وظل هذا الظهور من الساعة الواحدة صباحا  حتى الساعة الرابعة فجر يوم الجمعة كما رصدتها كل عدسات التصوير و  الموبايلات و تقاطر جماهير المنطقة و المناطق المجاورة و المارة و تجمع فى  هذا الوقت ما يقرب من 3 ألاف نسمة فى الشارع أمام الكنيسة. و تلى هذا  الظهور كل يوم من بعد الثانية عشر حتى الصباح تجليات عبارة عن حمام يطير  على فترات من الليل و نجم مضئ يظهر بسرعة و يسير فى حدود مائتين متر و  يختفى وسط تراتيل الجماهير الغفيرة المنتظرة لمسات السيدة العذراء. و هذه  بركة كبيرة للكنيسة ولكل شعب مصر. نفعنا الله جميعا بشفاعتها و صلواتها. 
الأنبا ثيودوسيوس أسقف عام الجيزة 
************************************
عظة البابا شنودة الثالث فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالأنبا رويس عقب عودته  من رحلة العلاج فى أمريكا موجودة فى الإنترنت فى اليو تيوب 23/12/2009م عن  ظهور السيدة العذراء على كنيستها فى الوراق
اُستقبل البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس بعاصفة من التصفيق  والتهليل من الأقباط في عظته الأسبوعية الأربعاء، وهي الأولى بعد عودته من  رحلته العلاجية بالولايات المتحدة، حيث هتف الحاضرون "البابا رجعلنا  والعذراء وسطنا".وفي عظته التي بدأت الساعة 7.15 مساء، وحضرها حوالي 10 ألف  شخص ضاق بهم المكان، حيث كان نصفهم داخل الكنيسة والنصف الآخر خارجها، ركز  قداسته على ظهور للسيدة مريم العذراء على منارة كنيسة الوراق، حيث تحدث  لأكثر من نصف ساعة عن هذا االحدث وقد وجه اقداسته لشكر للقس سامح موريس  راعي كنيسة الدوبارة بجاردن سيتي بالقاهرة، الذي أصدر بيانا يؤكد فيه ظهور  العذراء وقدم الشكر للأقباط الكاثوليك "لأنهم أكدوا ظهور العذراء في  الفجالة والضاهر" كما حيا لإعلامي عمرو أديب الذي خصص حلقة كاملة للحديث عن  الموضوع.وذكر بيان الأنبا ثيؤودوسيوس الأسقف المساعد للجيزة الذى صدر  ليعلن عن ظهور العذراء بالوراق
ثم قال : ومهما قال البعض هنا وهناك فإن شهادة الجماهير لا نستطيع أن  نتجاهلها لا تستطيع أى قوة أن تقول للجماهير أنتم لم ترو أمال كانوا  مزدحمين الإزدحام ده كله عشان أيه وقال "إن هناك عالما آخر من سكان السماء  غير عالم الأرض وعالم السماء اسمه عالم النور، والعذراء هي أم النور لأن  المسيح هو النور، وأن هناك زيارات تحدث بين الحين والآخر ما بين عالم النور  وعالم الدنيا بين السماء والأرض" وأكد قداسته قيام العذراء بزيارات متكررة  إلى الأرض، وقال إن زياراتها للأرض بشكل عام زيارات رحمة و"زيارات شوق  علشان رحلة العائلة المقدسة"، وقال إن ظهور العذراء بالوراق "شهد له أخوتنا  من المسلمين قبل الأقباط"، وقال الذي يرى العذراء هم الأشخاص البسطاءوقال  ان الكنيسة ستقوم بإصدار بيان رسمي الأسبوع القادم حول هذا الأمر 
وقال فى نهاية كلمته أما أنتم فإستمروا فى فرحكم وتهليلكم وإيمانكم وهى  الكلمة التى ألهبت مشاعر المسيحيين وقابلوها بعاصفة من التصفيق والتهليل  والزغاريد


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

الآلاف يحتشدون في طنطا بعد أنباء عن ظهور العذراء 
الدستور كتب محمد عوف - مصر الشبت 6/2/2010م احتشد اكثر من 10 آلاف مواطن  من المسلمين والمسيحيين بمدينة طنطا أمام كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل  الواقعة بشارع الحكمة وذلك بعد ان سرت انباء عن تجلي السيدة مريم العذراء  وظهورها على شكل حمامة تطوف حول الكنيسة.
فى كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل فى طنطا 
تدافع الآلاف لرؤية ذلك التجلي مما دفع رجال الامن الى الانتقال الى  الكنيسة واغلاق الشارع بالمتاريس امام السيارات والتدخل لمنع حدوث مشاكل او  تجاوزات واستمر انتظار الالاف منهم لاكثر من 5 ساعات. 
ورغم خروج راعي الكنيسة القمص (صليب كبيش) اليهم ومطالبته لهم بالانصراف،  رفض المحتشدون الانصراف وظلوا يرددون عدة هتافات على امل ظهور العذراء خاصة  بعد ان قال عدد منهم أنهم شاهد العذراء وهي تتجلى قبل ان يزيد عدد  المحتشدين مما ضاعف الامل لديهم بالتجلي مرة ثانية وساعد على ذلك ظهور بريق  للنجوم في السماء وسحابة قال بعضهم انها تمثلت بشكل آدمي .
وعندما ظهرت حمامة تحلق في السماء حول الكنيسة صاحبها هتاف وصياح شديد  وترديد لعبارات عديده منها (هلي يا عدرا هلي عايزين صورة التجلي) (يااللي  رايح يااللي جاي شوف العدرا حلوة ازاي) (واحد اتنين الست العدرا فين) (مش  عاوزين حمام عايزين جسدك يبان). واكد احد شهود العيان ويدعى (مينا نصر) انه  شاهد حمامة تحلق حول الكنيسة ومعها صليب وما اطلقوا عليه شوريا وظلت لاكثر  من ساعة ثم اختفت.
وتوقع عدد من المحتشدين الذين اضطرتهم برودة الجو وسقوط الامطار على  الانصراف معاودة ظهور العذراء من جديد وقال بعضهم (ان العدرا بالايمان  هتظهر تاني ومش هاتزعل حد) وقام البعض بطباعة اشعار وتوزيعها على المحتشدين  بعنوان (السلام لكي يامريم) واجتمعت مجموعات لقراءة الاشعار على هيئة  ترانيم بصورة جماعية وبلغ بعضهم في رفع الصوت بها علها تجلب السيده العذراء  .
بينما رفض القمص (صليب كبيش) راعي الكنيسة الادلاء باية معلومات او تصريحات صحفية.
***************
٧ آلاف قبطى ومسلم يحتشدون أمام كنيسة فى «طنطا» لمشاهدة تجلى العذراء 
المصرى اليوم كتب عادل ضرة ٧/ ٢/ ٢٠١٠ آلاف احتشدوا لرؤية ظهور العذراء  تجمع أكثر من ٧ آلاف من الأقباط والمسلمين أمام كنيسة الملاك فى منطقة  الحكمة بطنطا، أمس، رغم الأجواء شديدة البرودة والأمطار، لمشاهدة تجلى  العذراء، واكتظت المنطقة والشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة بالوافدين من قرى ومدن  الغربية، لمشاهدة الحدث رغم دعوة كاهن الكنسية بطرس ميخائيل والقس مكسيموس  لهم بالانصراف. أكد شهود عيان ظهور طيف أبيض، وحمامة بيضاء حلقت فى سماء  الكنيسة، داخل طوق أبيض، مما دفع الحضور لترديد الترانيم والهتافات منها:  «حط كفة على كفة العدرا هتلف لفة»، «ياللى رايح ياللى جاى شوفت العدرا حلوة  إزاى»، «هلى يا عدرا هلى عايزين صورة التجلى»، انتقل إلى موقع الكنيسة  اللواء رمزى تعلب، مدير أمن الغربية، ونائبه اللواء مصطفى البرعى، ومساعده  اللواء أبوالفتوح الوردانى، وعدد من الضباط، لتأمين الحضور الذين احتشدوا  أمام الكنيسة حتى الساعات الأولى من الصباح وهم يرددون الصلاوات والترانيم  ويدقون الطبول. قالت إحدى شهود العيان إنها شاهدت سحابة بيضاء تظهر منها  حمامة كبيرة، ظلت تطوف بالمنطقة منذ الثامنة والنصف مساءً، حتى التاسعة  وتوجهت الحمامة والسحابة إلى قبة الكنيسة. وطافت المنطقة المجاورة لها، حتى  شارع الترعة، ثم عادت مرة أخرى، وهو ما أكده عدد من المتواجدين أمام  الكنيسة. وأضاف فيليب فايز صليب، شاهد عيان، ليس من المعتاد ظهور العذراء  أكثر من مرة خلال العام الواحد، لافتاً إلى أن ظهورها إنذار بالتهدئة، على  حد قوله. 
لليوم الثالث.. الآلاف يتدفقون على كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بطنطا انتظارا لتجلي السيدة العذراء
الدستور الإثنين, 2010-02-08 محمد عوف - مصر 
لليوم الثالث علي التوالي تجمع الالاف من المسيحيين والمسلمين امام كنيسة  رئيس الملائكه ميخائيل انتظارا لظهور السيده العذراء وتجليها بعد ان اكد  شهود عيان رؤيتهم لبعض الظواهر التي تؤكد ظهورها ومنها حمامه حلقت فوق قبة  الكنيسه. وقد شهدت ليلة امس الاحد تدفق اكثر من 10 الاف مسيحي وحرص الجميع  علي ترديد الاناشيد في صوت واحد وتلاحظ كثرة اعداد الشباب المسيحي والذين  استعانوا بالطبل والدف لترديد الترانيم وقام بعضهم بتوزيع ورقة مكتوب فيها  نشيد (السلام لكي يا مريم). من جانبه اكد الأب برسوم احد كهنة الكنيسه تجلى  السيدة العذراء فوق قبة الكنيسة بهيئتها الكاملة وفى صورتها التى يعرفها  الجميع وهى ترتدى ثوبها الأزرق وهو ما دفع إلى صياح المسيحيين المتواجدين  وتجمعوا على إثر ذلك رغم برودة الجو الشديد لرؤية تجلى العذراء فى هيئتها  الكاملة وقام بعضهم بتصوير المشهد عبر الهواتف المحموله وسط ترديد الاناشيد  والترانيم. ووقف القمص صليب كبيش راعى الكنيسة امام المحتشدون الذين  تدافعوا لتقبيل يده واكد لهم انه سيتم تسجيل وتدوين شهادات شهود العيان من  المسيحيين الذين رأوا الحمام لتوثيق الظهور وسماع أقوالهم وتسجيلهم فى كشوف  وأيضا صور الهواتف المحمولة التى صورت ظهور الحمام ويتم تدوين أسمائهم من  واقع بطاقة الرقم القومى لكي يتم عرضها علي قداسة البابا شنوده بابا  الاسكندريه لكي يصدر بيانا رسميا يؤكد فيه التجلي من عدمه وأشار إلى أن  الحمام الذى يظهر فى السماء يعني ظهور لأرواح القديسين فى الوقت الذى يطير  فيه الحمام ليلا وهؤلاء القديسون يحسون ويشعرون بنبضنا ويحسون بما نحن فيه  من أحداث محزنة ومفرحة. ولليوم الثالث علي التوالي فرضت اجهزة الامن كردونا  أمنيا بمدخل شارع الحكمة لمنع دخول السيارات ودخول المارة فقط كما امتلأت  جميع الشوارع الفرعية بالمواطنين الذين ينتظرون لحظة تجلى العذراء حتي  الصباح. 

************************************ فى قرية السماعنة مركز فاقوس محافظة الشرقية 
تم نقل هذه الصورة لظهور السيدة العذراء وصاحبه ظهور أجسام نورانية على  هيئة حمام من فيديو صور فى قرية السماعنة التابعة لمركز فاقوس بمحافظة  الشرقية ولم يشر الفيديو إلى تاريخ ظهورها وتم نقل هذه الصورة بتاريخ  6/2/2010م


----------



## Son Ava Karas (8 أغسطس 2011)

ظهورعجيب ومذهل للعذراء

 





 
*كان احمد ابن طولون الوالى الذى حكم مصر 16 عام (868-884م) سريعا جدا فى استخدام السيف ويقول المؤرخون انه قتل18000 عبر سنى ولايته*

*  افتتح  احمد بن طولون عهده ببيع بعض الكنائس المسيحية لليهود ثم التفت إلى    الأديرة وسعى إلى نهبها وذات مره ذهب هو ورجاله واقتحموا احد الاديرة    ونهبوه واسروا مجموعه كبيره من الرهبان على رأسهم رئيس الدير الذى نظر إلى    صوره السيدة العذراء وصرخ أنقذينا يا أم النور*

 *فسخر    منه الوالى واستل سيفه من غمده ورشقه فى الصورة تهكما واستهزاءا وإذا  بيد   العذراء تلتقط السيف وتخرج من الصورة فى مشهد مذهل وبسماحه تعيد  السيف  إلى  غمده ودون أن تؤذيه وتعود ثانيه الى الصورة*​
* انعقد لسان الوالى من الدهشة ووقف مدهوشاً للحظات ثم أمر جنوده بترك الرهبان وأموالهم وإيقوناتهم والرحيل معه عن الدير فورا*

 
*  وبعد  ذلك صار بن طولون مثالا فى تقواه وعدله وقام بحماية الكنائس  والاديره  وصار  من أكثر المحببين للمسيحيين واختار مسيحيا لكلى يبنى له  مسجده  الشهير  واظهر سماحه مع المسيحيين حتى توفى سنه 884م.*

  *أنت أرفع من السمائيين وأجل من الكاروبيم وأفضل من السيرافيم وأعظم من طغمات الملائكة الروحانيين*

 
* وممجدة أكثر من الآباء والبنين وزائدة فى الكرامة على التلاميذ الأفاضل المرسلين*

  *أنت    فخر جنسنا بل تفتخر البتولية وبك تكرم الطهارة والعفة أنت تفضلت على    الخلائق التى ترى والتى لا ترى لآجل عظة كرامة الرب الإله المسجود له الذى    اصطفاك وولد منك لأن الذى تتعبد له كل البرايا سر أن تدعى له أما.*

  *من اجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والإجابة كثيرا .*

 


  *بركة صلوات أم النور تكــــون معنا أمين*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2011)

بركة صلوات أم النور تكــــون  مع الجميع

شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك فيك


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جداا

بركه صلاتها وشفاعتها مع الكل
آمين
​


----------

